# Anthony Kennedy just announced his retirement!



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 27, 2018)

Just heard on ABC News radio.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2018)

Confirmed by Fox News.


----------



## Preacher (Jun 27, 2018)

Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court

YES!!!!!!!!! President Trump gets his 2nd SC nominee! WOO HOO!  Liberal heads EXPLODE!


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

Just announced on Fox. More to come.

The court said Wednesday he will retire effective July 31.

Justice Anthony Kennedy Will Retire From U.S. Supreme Court


----------



## Preacher (Jun 27, 2018)

Good Bye CUCK! Time to get another one like Scalia in there!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

Meh.  The pendulum will swing back eventually.  Hopefully before it’s too late.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 27, 2018)

Shit is going to hit the fan boys and girls...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2018)

Our Supreme Court will be noticeably conservative for at least a generation or two now.


----------



## SSGT Bags (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Meh.  The pendulum will swing back eventually.  Hopefully before it’s too late.


LOL, bye bye Libs for DECADES!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Unbelievable.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2018)

Yessssssssss !!!
OMG, this week can't get any better ! 
The left is going to be in utter meltdown mode !!!


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 27, 2018)

ho

lee

shit
.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

Let’s get a conservative originalist in this Court.

Can you imagine what happens when Ginsberg passes on?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2018)

Now, more than ever thank god Hillary lost !!!!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## TNHarley (Jun 27, 2018)

This just made a lot of people happy.
A bunch of people on here and IRL have said they only voted for trump for the SC nominees


----------



## Vastator (Jun 27, 2018)

This will put the left over the edge...
Bracing for a Supreme Court Retirement Bombshell


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 27, 2018)

*Oh HELL YEAH! Trump's election was worth TWO SCOTUS picks. Damn I like WINING!!*


----------



## Preacher (Jun 27, 2018)

Time to reverse Roe Vs Wade!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Totally unbelievable 


The liberals screwed  up so bad.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 27, 2018)

And just think, it only takes  51 votes to confirm. Thanks Democrats!


----------



## Preacher (Jun 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Let’s get a conservative originalist in this Court.
> 
> Can you imagine what happens when Ginsberg passes on?


Or Breyer! Wow....this could be WONDERFUL news! Kagan and Sotomayor ain't going anywhere but to make them a TINY minority would be GREAT!


----------



## Vastator (Jun 27, 2018)

Check mate!!!


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> Time to reverse Roe Vs Wade!


Go. To. Hell.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Let’s get a conservative originalist in this Court.
> 
> Can you imagine what happens when Ginsberg passes on?




He is going to get three..


----------



## Snouter (Jun 27, 2018)

Fake News Media meltdown incoming!  Look for "Blinky" Maddow and the other transgenders on MSNBC to have a crying fits again tonight!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 27, 2018)

Now if Ginsburg dies...


----------



## Preacher (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Time to reverse Roe Vs Wade!
> ...


 all liberals right now!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2018)

I wonder how many tears Rachel Madcow will shed this week ?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Time to reverse Roe Vs Wade!
> ...




That's not going to happen .


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Totally unbelievable
> 
> 
> The liberals screwed  up so bad.


Gorsuch's seat was a stolen seat.  You shouldn't be so proud of yourselves.  But of course, shame isn't part of the vocabulary if you support Trump.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 27, 2018)

Beautiful!  The sometimes lib sometimes conservative Kennedy won't be the decider anymore.   President Trump will give us another Scalia and the libtards can go hang it up for the next generation.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s get a conservative originalist in this Court.
> ...



You never know. None of us know when God will call us home. Not expecting it


----------



## grainbely (Jun 27, 2018)

Why do you sad losers care more about hurting liberals - who are Americans the people protected by the constitution and bill of rights - rather than getting and explaining good policy?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> And just think, it only takes  51 votes to confirm. Thanks Democrats!


GOP changed that rule.


----------



## Preacher (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally unbelievable
> ...


Eh it plays out. THE PEOPLE picked the president who picked the SC candidate....Guess democrats are kicking themselves in the ass for screwing Bernie over eh!?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 27, 2018)

Vastator said:


> This will put the left over the edge...
> Bracing for a Supreme Court Retirement Bombshell



So now the SC will go further conservative I imagine?

I don't care anyones leanings, but it HAS to be someone who without reservation protects and defends your Constitution.  Someone in the mold of Justice Scalia would be excellent.

Without the U.S Constitution, those who really desire freedom, liberty and hope will not have a nation to go to.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 27, 2018)

Ah, the beginning of the second dark ages.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 27, 2018)

SSGT Bags said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Meh.  The pendulum will swing back eventually.  Hopefully before it’s too late.
> ...


"Get your abortions now libtardians!"  LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally unbelievable
> ...




No it wasnt, we played you fair and square


----------



## Preacher (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


It won't get reversed or what? Why not? Maybe not reversed then hopefully letting some REALLY tight restrictions to go into place like in Iowa.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > And just think, it only takes  51 votes to confirm. Thanks Democrats!
> ...


Nope! The rule stands


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Hell or overturning Roe v. Wade?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Duh.  Because the GOP created it to pass Gorsuch.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> And just think, it only takes  51 votes to confirm. Thanks Democrats!


filibuster


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> *Oh HELL YEAH! Trump's election was worth TWO SCOTUS picks. Damn I like WINING!!*




Me thinks the court will swing more conservative now. A great day for the Constitution.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




I don't see a court case working it's way up..


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2018)

When is he retiring?  After the elections?  Might not be a slam dunk for the conservatives. just saying


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Nothing fair about it.  You'd have had a revolution if we had done it to the Republicans.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 27, 2018)

Yep
Justice Kennedy, the pivotal swing vote on the Supreme Court, announces retirement


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!! President Trump gets his 2nd SC nominee! WOO HOO!  Liberal heads EXPLODE!




Supreme Court Justice Mark R. Levin?

How about Justice Roy Moore?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 27, 2018)

Hopefully we can sustain our republic for a few more years with a few new USSC judges.
Thank God Hillary was defeated.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > And just think, it only takes  51 votes to confirm. Thanks Democrats!
> ...


Nope.  Republicans passed the nuke option.


----------



## SSGT Bags (Jun 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> And just think, it only takes  51 votes to confirm. Thanks Democrats!


I never thought I would thank Harry Reid for anything!


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I wouldn't know.  I'm not a Democrat.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Let’s get a conservative originalist in this Court.
> 
> Can you imagine what happens when Ginsberg passes on?


More like passes out.

She's ready to croak any second.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




No one is going to overturn  Roe vs wade  I would turn a democrat


----------



## Preacher (Jun 27, 2018)

Meister said:


> When is he retiring?  After the elections?  Might not be a slam dunk for the conservatives. just saying


Believe it said July 31st


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just heard on ABC News radio.


Cooooool


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Time to reverse Roe Vs Wade!
> ...



It’s a bad law. Deal with it. Return the decision power to the states


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Nope!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 27, 2018)

grainbely said:


> Why do you sad losers care more about hurting liberals - who are Americans the people protected by the constitution and bill of rights - rather than getting and explaining good policy?


You mean the libs will STILL be protected by the Constitution?   The same one that OUR SCOTUS picks will  Always uphold and not make up rights?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

Ravi said:


> Ah, the beginning of the second dark ages.


There is absolutely nothing funny about that, Odium.  Ravi is unfortunately right.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!! President Trump gets his 2nd SC nominee! WOO HOO!  Liberal heads EXPLODE!



So, one Conservatieve will be replaced by another.  Why is that head exploder?


----------



## Preacher (Jun 27, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> ...


Oh hell yeah Moore! I doubt it will happen but ya never know!


bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



wtf? Why? You approve of women being able to murder babies?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 27, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


>


Pick him Mr President.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 27, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Hopefully we can sustain our republic for a few more years with a few new USSC judges.
> Thank God Hillary was defeated.


Trump should get two more and our country will be safe for at least another 20 years.


----------



## SSGT Bags (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


I always suspected you were an idiot, and you just proved it.
Hairless Reid gave us the nuclear option, the GOP did not pass the nuke option.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> Time to reverse Roe Vs Wade!



There is not a justice on the court now that supports this.   No Roberts, not Gorsuch, not Alito none of them.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 27, 2018)

What happens should the senate flip?  Would a new majority leader hold hearings for a Trump nominee?


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 27, 2018)

Trey Gowdy would be excellent.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Neither you nor my state has a right to interfere with what happens in my womb.


----------



## dcbl (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!! President Trump gets his 2nd SC nominee! WOO HOO!  Liberal heads EXPLODE!


This will firm up the 5-4 majority on SCOTUS

Roberts has been a little bit of a disappointment, so still not as solid as I would like

need to see RBG retire as well...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally unbelievable
> ...



His seat was not stolen. Enough with the lies


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




They just ignored Obama,  no one expected Trump  to win, they took one heck of a chance


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Nope what?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> ...


Well, that makes me feel a small tad better.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 27, 2018)

Wow, thirty posts without a single link?

SMH


----------



## night_son (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!! President Trump gets his 2nd SC nominee! WOO HOO!  Liberal heads EXPLODE!



There's no sign of the morning coming
You've been left on your own
Like a rainbow in the dark
Just a rainbow in the dark, yea

~Dio

Sweet.


----------



## blastoff (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Totally unbelievable
> 
> 
> The liberals screwed  up so bad.


Bless their souls!


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Gowdy would be good, Ted Cruz even better.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 27, 2018)

SSGT Bags said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Yep! The dems wanted to fast track their judicial nominees, they have painted their ignorant selves in the proverbial corner!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> What happens should the senate flip?  Would a new majority leader hold hearings for a Trump nominee?


If the Senate flips, we block every nominee until Trump is gone.  That precedent has been set.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

Ravi said:


> Ah, the beginning of the second dark ages.



No. That’s been postponed. Haven’t you heard? Hillary lost


----------



## blastoff (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally unbelievable
> ...


Stolen?  

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 27, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I wonder how many tears Rachel Madcow will shed this week ?



  At least this time it'll be real tears unlike the crocodile tears we saw over the "asylum seekers".


----------



## williepete (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Gorsuch's seat was a stolen seat.



No M'am. The Biden Rule was applied fair and square.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Don't call me a liar.  McConnell had no right to do what he did.  He ignored the Constitutional duties of the senate with a smirk.  Dirty pol.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

Meister said:


> When is he retiring?  After the elections?  Might not be a slam dunk for the conservatives. just saying



July


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> SSGT Bags said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Republicans are the ones that enacted that for the supreme court.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 27, 2018)

God loves Trump.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > What happens should the senate flip?  Would a new majority leader hold hearings for a Trump nominee?
> ...


The SCOTUS continues trying cases until one is confirmed. Looks like it's a 5/3 split.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

williepete said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Gorsuch's seat was a stolen seat.
> ...


The Biden Rule my ass.  It was never acted on and never would have been.  You people who approve of what happened there are disgusting, imo.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

blastoff said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Leave her alone she is a nice person 

.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Nope! The simple majority 51 vote rule stands for judicial appointments! Don’t you just love it? Isn’t what’s good for Zoe goose good for zen gander? Dew ewes object?


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Gorsuch's seat was a stolen seat.  You shouldn't be so proud of yourselves.  But of course, shame isn't part of the vocabulary if you support Trump.



How do you figger?

Gorsuch is sitting in Justice Scalia's conservative seat on the court.    Obama TRIED to steal it after Scalia was whacked,but his attempt was unsuccessful.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



   Are you high?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

blastoff said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Aw, don't like the truth?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2018)

He's retiring July 31st. 
We need to be ready with a nominee, and get him/her confirmed before November.

God what a great week !!!


----------



## Preacher (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the beginning of the second dark ages.
> ...


So its the second dark ages to have a SC that rules BASED ON THE CONSTITUTION? Wow. I guess coming from people who vote for Socialists and Communists you are right.


OldLady said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The baby has a right to life. Don't want a kid don't get pregnant! MANY ways to avoid pregnancies.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Republicans passed it for the Supreme court.  You love it now, you’ll hate it one day.


----------



## williepete (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> Kagan and Sotomayor ain't going anywhere but to make them a TINY minority would be GREAT!



Unfortunately for Justice Sotomayor, she has diabetes which does not bode well for a healthy old age.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 27, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



  No worries...there's going to be room for both before Trump leaves office.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Gorsuch's seat was a stolen seat.  You shouldn't be so proud of yourselves.  But of course, shame isn't part of the vocabulary if you support Trump.
> ...


That's absurd.  He was the President, he had 11 months to go, and he did his Constitutional duty.  McConnell then failed to do his.  He should have been impeached.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




You screwed up, to the day we both die, the supreme court will lean right since 74


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Meh.  The pendulum will swing back eventually.  Hopefully before it’s too late.



I predict Trump will have at least one more pick beyond Kennedy.  Ginsberg and/or Breyer will go.

This is good for a generation.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


That's what we told Harry.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> ...



Social issues


----------



## blastoff (Jun 27, 2018)

Meister said:


> When is he retiring?  After the elections?  Might not be a slam dunk for the conservatives. just saying


July, I think.  

But after the elections would be after the dimocrats attempt to defend 25 Senate seats, which will likely be a bloodbath for them.  And some of us actually know how important the Senate is to the process.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

The market is not real excited about it, the DJI is down about 200 points after his announcement, along with the NASDAQ and the S&P.

Another day the portfolio goes backwards..


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just heard on ABC News radio.


One more step to naziland


----------



## Preacher (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Its the one and ONLY time I will thank McConnell from saving America from that bastard Obama.


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Meh.  The pendulum will swing back eventually.  Hopefully before it’s too late.
> ...


Well , a white generation.
Maybe we can lynch again?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 27, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Shit is going to hit the fan boys and girls...



Nah.  The filibuster rules will be suspended and the pick will sail through.


----------



## williepete (Jun 27, 2018)

This just made the 2018 midterms YUGE. The conservative turnout will be massive.


----------



## SSGT Bags (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


The spin is over idiot.  It was HAIRELES  "I HEARD A RUMOR ROMNEY HASN'T PAID TAXES" Rei
Payback is a bitch.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 27, 2018)

Obama's two USSC Judges are worthless left wing hacks.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


The next time you're the one who gets pregnant, let me know and we'll have a chat about it.

McConnell is the one who screwed the Constitution and you know it.  You're just happy about it.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

Kennedy takes a dump on his own legacy, letting the dotard replace him with a sycophant


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Dems love them some lynchin'.


----------



## blastoff (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the beginning of the second dark ages.
> ...


Not to worry you poor things.  

The federal money formerly spent on Obama Phones will now be redirected into Trump Flashlights so you fools don’t end up walking into walls, off cliffs, etc.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 27, 2018)

Trump gets Pick #2...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 27, 2018)

SSGT Bags said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Much like the way this thread started with "I heard on ABC radio".


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2018)

I haven't seen a link. 

Anyone know when he will be stepping down?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

SSGT Bags said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Wrong, retard.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> That's absurd.  He was the President, he had 11 months to go, and he did his Constitutional duty.  McConnell then failed to do his.  He should have been impeached.



It was Obama's job to nominate a conservative to replace a conservative.   Maintain BALANCE on the court, is just so essential.

McConnell didn't do anything, there were not the votes available to do anything as far as Garland- had the Dems won the Senate and Presidency in November 2016, Garland would have probably been confirmed.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

williepete said:


> This just made the 2018 midterms YUGE. The conservative turnout will be massive.


Why?  I should think people would relax and stay home.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> I haven't seen a link.
> 
> Anyone know when he will be stepping down?


Justice Anthony Kennedy announces retirement, giving Trump 2nd Supreme Court pick


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



No, YOU didn't do shit. The Republicans play dirty politics and stole the seat from rightful nominee Garland. You know it, I know it. The Dems need to stop being pussies and start playing dirty too.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 27, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> What happens should the senate flip?  Would a new majority leader hold hearings for a Trump nominee?



This will be a done deal before the midterms.


----------



## williepete (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> The next time you're the one who gets pregnant, let me know and we'll have a chat about it.



Outside of rape, you know pregnancy is choice right?


----------



## mdk (Jun 27, 2018)

The Senate rule was changed back 2013 to include all nominations *except *Supreme Court Justices. That exception was scrapped by the GOP controlled Senate for Gorsuch last year.  Some ya'll have such shitty memories.


----------



## Preacher (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I am the father of 4 kids me and my wife knew EXACTLY what could happen by having intercourse and we accepted that responsibility BEFORE doing the deed...can't be an adult about it then DON'T HAVE SEX! Get yourself sterilized and then there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> Good Bye CUCK! Time to get another one like Scalia in there!




Time to re-visit Trump's list?


*The full list of the twenty-one individuals Mr. Trump will consider is below*:

1. Keith Blackwell

2. Charles Canady

3. Steven Colloton

4. Allison Eid

5. Neil Gorsuch

6. Raymond Gruender

7. Thomas Hardiman

8. Raymond Kethledge

9. Joan Larsen

10. Mike Lee

11. Thomas Lee

12. Edward Mansfield

13. Federico Moreno

14. William Pryor

15. Margaret A. Ryan

16. Amul Thapar

17. Timothy Tymkovich

18. David Stras

19. Diane Sykes

20. Don Willett

21. Robert Young

https://www.donaldjtrump.com/press-...list-of-potential-supreme-court-justice-picks


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 27, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard on ABC News radio.
> ...



 Heil Trump!!!


----------



## blastoff (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Well, nothing was stolen so therefore you’re a liar.  Deal with it and maybe learn not to post stupid untrue lefty crap in here.


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 27, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Wonder how many KKK boys are Dems.
Old Dems are repubs.
Remember Lyndon?
There goes the south for 100 years?


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Our Supreme Court will be noticeably conservative for at least a generation or two now.


The problem is, as a Conservative, I don't want the SCOTUS conservative or liberal.  I want it to be a true Constructionist Court.   The SCOTUS should be ideologically neutral.


----------



## bendog (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


McConnell will go nuclear on Kennedy's replacement.  I'm a little surprised, but not too much.  Kennedy is ensuring the gop keeps five seats even if Trump loses in 20. 

What McConnell did with Garland was unprecedented.  But he apparently thought a Citizens United SC was worth it.  And frankly I thought the tavel ban was constitutional even though Trump is an avowed racist.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 27, 2018)

That is Good News for our Constitution and our freedoms, but it's bad news for the left wingers who want a totalitarian government.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

mdk said:


> The Senate rule was changed back 2013 to include all nominations *except *Supreme Court Justices. That exception was scrapped by the GOP controlled Senate for Gorsuch last year.  Some ya'll have such shitty memories.


You sow the wind, you reap the whirlwind.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard on ABC News radio.
> ...


Just breathe....the world is not ending.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Kennedy takes a dump on his own legacy, letting the dotard replace him with a sycophant



He's probably glad himself that Hillary is whining in Europe, instead of in the White House.  Most people are.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 27, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Our Supreme Court will be noticeably conservative for at least a generation or two now.
> ...


But you know they are not!


----------



## S.J. (Jun 27, 2018)

And the left loses again.


----------



## bendog (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Roe can only be overturned in red states.  I'm not sure it will be in any event, but the legit criticism of it is that the question was a state question under traditional federalism.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > That's absurd.  He was the President, he had 11 months to go, and he did his Constitutional duty.  McConnell then failed to do his.  He should have been impeached.
> ...


No, Obama had a job to nominate an SC justice, period.  There is no President that has ever followed your fairy tale "rule."  Obama nominated someone moderate; he was as fair as McConnell wasn't.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


They all were. Ask Bobby Byrd's fam.


----------



## williepete (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Why? I should think people would relax and stay home.



I might be wrong but most of the people I know who voted against Hillary did so for the future of the Supreme Court and illegal immigration.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> McConnell is the one who screwed the Constitution and you know it.  You're just happy about it.




I saw how rudely the crowd of liberals treated the Senator's old lady this week,  you should look at this and understand why he doesn't show libs any respect.


Elaine Chao turns the tables on protesters harassing her husband Mitch McConnell


----------



## hadit (Jun 27, 2018)

I expect a full court press to delay any hearing on replacement until after the elections.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard on ABC News radio.
> ...



The butthurt runs deep with this one.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2018)

mdk said:


> The Senate rule was changed back 2013 to include all nominations *except *Supreme Court Justices. That exception was scrapped by the GOP controlled Senate for Gorsuch last year.  Some ya'll have such shitty memories.


It should have been changed to eliminate the rule entirely.


----------



## hadit (Jun 27, 2018)

grainbely said:


> Why do you sad losers care more about hurting liberals - who are Americans the people protected by the constitution and bill of rights - rather than getting and explaining good policy?



The court isn't supposed to set policy, it's only supposed to determine the constitutionally of laws.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Neither I, nor any other man I know wants anything to do with your womb. We just don’t want you killing your children.

Don’t kill your children. And we promise to stay far far far away.

Oh and the issue should belong to the states regardless of our viewpoint. It would make it a far less divisive issue and likely strengthen democrats to boot


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Kennedy takes a dump on his own legacy, letting the dotard replace him with a sycophant
> ...


He’s probably struggling to control his bowels


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Democrats can't win now...


Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Ok let's see who Will replace Kennedy sean?


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Not for many years! Trump will pick youngsters! I will be dead! But payback is a bitch for Harry Reid and Chuckie Schumer!


----------



## hadit (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > And just think, it only takes  51 votes to confirm. Thanks Democrats!
> ...



They followed Harry Reid's precedent, thus putting them on the same level as the democrats.


----------



## mdk (Jun 27, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > The Senate rule was changed back 2013 to include all nominations *except *Supreme Court Justices. That exception was scrapped by the GOP controlled Senate for Gorsuch last year.  Some ya'll have such shitty memories.
> ...



I thought it was stupid of the Democrats to get rid of the option in the first place for all nominations except the Supreme Court. Once it was gone, there was nothing stopping the GOP from getting rid of the exception for the Supreme Court


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 27, 2018)

I hope the conservatives here give the proper thanks to the Regressive Left for their help in getting Trump elected after this.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 27, 2018)

Replace Kennedy with Merrick Garland.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Then stop lying. The senate has the duty to advice and consent. They said no. Deal with it


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 27, 2018)

hadit said:


> I expect a full court press to delay any hearing on replacement until after the elections.



Won't happen.  The Democrats are powerless to stop proceedings in this matter.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> No, Obama had a job to nominate an SC justice, period.  There is no President that has ever followed your fairy tale "rule."  Obama nominated someone moderate; he was as fair as McConnell wasn't.




Garland is no "moderate", he was an active anti-2nd amendment and anti life judge.

But even if he was a "moderate", replacing a conservative like Scalia with a mod would ruin the BALANCE on the court.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *Oh HELL YEAH! Trump's election was worth TWO SCOTUS picks. Damn I like WINING!!*
> ...


Yessir, a politically biased court...just as the founding fathers intended!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 27, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



  .....I just got a tingle down my leg.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Correct.  That speaks more about us as a people who have failed to uphold the vision of the founding generation than it does the Court.  There used to be a reason we believed justice was blind.  Now we simply don't care as long as our side gets control.

It will be telling to see if this opportunity is used to start bringing the Courts back to neutrality, meaning a Strict interpretation of the Consitution is the ONLY basis for a ruling.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

mdk said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


It was stupid. Many of us said so at the time. This is why.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

bendog said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


I thought it had to do with a woman's rights somehow?  Which always seemed a somewhat debatable argument too, but I wasn't about to say anything.


----------



## mdk (Jun 27, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > The Senate rule was changed back 2013 to include all nominations *except *Supreme Court Justices. That exception was scrapped by the GOP controlled Senate for Gorsuch last year.  Some ya'll have such shitty memories.
> ...



Entirely? Or just for nominations?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Actually we were just thinking this about you and the rest of the left!


----------



## DrLove (Jun 27, 2018)

Well F me. But hell, better he than The  Notorious RBG - And F him too for voting for Trump's stupid Muslim ban.


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 27, 2018)

grainbely said:


> Why do you sad losers care more about hurting liberals - who are Americans the people protected by the constitution and bill of rights - rather than getting and explaining good policy?


Did you say something.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 27, 2018)

mdk said:


> I thought it was stupid of the Democrats to get rid of the option in the first place for all nominations except the Supreme Court. Once it was gone, there was nothing stopping the GOP from getting rid of the exception for the Supreme Court


It's remarkable how short-sighted politicians can be.
.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2018)

mdk said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Entirely.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Yeah getting payback against your fellow citizens


hadit said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Same level?  An SC seat is far beyond the appointments Dems passed their rule for.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



  Pretty sure the baby in your womb has a voice right?


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

Evidently Kennedy met with Trump before the announcement was made.


.


----------



## August West (Jun 27, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> *Oh HELL YEAH! Trump's election was worth TWO SCOTUS picks. Damn I like WINING!!*


One pick legit. One pick stolen.


----------



## Some Guy (Jun 27, 2018)

Gotta admit, it's going to be fun watching the usual suspects in the media lose their minds over this.  As if they needed anything else to show just how unglued they are.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Same level?  An SC seat is far beyond the appointments Dems passed their rule for.



The Constitution says a majority is all that's needed.      Garland didn't have a majority.   Gorsuch did.

Capische?


----------



## hadit (Jun 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > I expect a full court press to delay any hearing on replacement until after the elections.
> ...



Oh, they'll try. We'll see tears and tantrums.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




Yeah, following the Constitution, soooooooooooooooo political. IDIOT.


.


----------



## mdk (Jun 27, 2018)

The administration better wrap this up before the mid-terms. If the Democrats take the Senate; which I believe to be unlikely, they can stymie the President's nomination until the cows home.


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Jun 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> And just think, it only takes  51 votes to confirm. Thanks Democrats!



Yup. That precedent was set with Justice Gorsuch.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> This just made a lot of people happy.
> A bunch of people on here and IRL have said they only voted for trump for the SC nominees



Me


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

grainbely said:


> Why do you sad losers care more about hurting liberals - who are Americans the people protected by the constitution and bill of rights - rather than getting and explaining good policy?



We are cheering for getting good policies.

If progessives has there way we would have no bill of rights


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Yeah, following the Constitution, soooooooooooooooo political. IDIOT.


Yep,a severely biased court...just as the founding fathers intended. Yessir professor, you are smart.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just heard on ABC News radio.


Well that should send the far left into hysterical overdrive.
Supreme Court Associate Justice Anthony Kennedy retires -- live updates


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

mdk said:


> The administration better wrap this up before the mid-terms. If the Democrats take the Senate; which I believe to be unlikely, they can stymie the President's nomination until the cows home.



Watch Trump move at light speed


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2018)

Apparently the mods here who are libs haven't spotted this thread yet, or else they would have whisked it away by now to an obscure board no one sees.


----------



## Some Guy (Jun 27, 2018)

Trump won't be able to rush to a microphone fast enough.


----------



## skews13 (Jun 27, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Shit is going to hit the fan boys and girls...



Yep. We now have a government that does not represent a majority of the people. When such a government exists that the majority of the people do not respect, the people will act accordingly.

Do not act shocked or surprised in the coming future when those actions occur.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > This just made a lot of people happy.
> ...


you were one of them i was thinking about


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

mdk said:


> The administration better wrap this up before the mid-terms. If the Democrats take the Senate; which I believe to be unlikely, they can stymie the President's nomination until the cows home.


Or, the POTUS can nomination someone on August 1st and that person can be sitting on the bench by mid-August.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 27, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Replace Kennedy with Merrick Garland.


In your wettest dreams!


----------



## mdk (Jun 27, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was stupid of the Democrats to get rid of the option in the first place for all nominations except the Supreme Court. Once it was gone, there was nothing stopping the GOP from getting rid of the exception for the Supreme Court
> ...



Is it?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, following the Constitution, soooooooooooooooo political. IDIOT.
> ...




It gave you gay marriage and Roe vs wade


----------



## MindWars (Jun 27, 2018)

hhaaha.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 27, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


It's okay to go Susan Smith on a fetus/baby in the womb....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I made it clear it was SCOTUS and politcal correct BS


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, following the Constitution, soooooooooooooooo political. IDIOT.
> ...


Would you be saying that if Hillary had won the presidency and had 2 justices to pick?  I really doubt that.
It just comes down to sour grapes.


----------



## hadit (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Same motivation at work. Only a matter of degree, because both rule changes were made to benefit the party in power. You can complain that the Republicans are like all evil and stuff because they did it, but the same motivation drove both actions and now the democrats are going to have to play the hand they're dealt. You'd think that maybe they would get the hint and stop doing things that can be used against them, but not likely.


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Jun 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > The administration better wrap this up before the mid-terms. If the Democrats take the Senate; which I believe to be unlikely, they can stymie the President's nomination until the cows home.
> ...



I'd bet he already has a short list, and ready to pick a name


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


What's your point?


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2018)

Lets replace him with a pro life Conservative and save the children.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, following the Constitution, soooooooooooooooo political. IDIOT.
> ...




The only bias would be against idiots like you that want to destroy the Constitution.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Cool


_Kennedy called it the "highest of honors to serve on this Court," and he expressed his "profound gratitude for having had the privilege to seek in each case how best to know, interpret, and defend the Constitution and the laws that must always conform to its mandates and promises."
_


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 27, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> He's retiring July 31st.
> We need to be ready with a nominee, and get him/her confirmed before November.
> 
> God what a great week !!!


So much win.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just heard on ABC News radio.


/----/ Rush predicts that the Leftards will demand that Trump not name a nominee until Muller concludes his investigation on Collusion otherwise if Trump is removed from office the USSC appointee will be seen as illegitimate.   AND I AGREE WITH RUSH.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

MindWars said:


> hhaaha. View attachment 201460


Highlighting how infrequently Infowars is right about anythidng oes not support the credibity if Infowars. In fact, it does the opposite.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 27, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Yep. We now have a government that does not represent a majority of the people. When such a government exists that the majority of the people do not respect, the people will act accordingly.
> 
> Do not act shocked or surprised in the coming future when those actions occur.



Oh No...       A keyboard commando...


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 27, 2018)

*Me too! And we get a second! Kennedy sided with liberals on GAY MARRIAGE and ABORTION.
Now we got ANOTHER shot.
MAGA mother fuckers MAGA!*


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard on ABC News radio.
> ...


The Losers can demand a lot of things.


----------



## mdk (Jun 27, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > The administration better wrap this up before the mid-terms. If the Democrats take the Senate; which I believe to be unlikely, they can stymie the President's nomination until the cows home.
> ...



That would be one of the fastest conformations in history.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Conservative judges always uphold the constitution ..

That's a no brainer


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> The only bias would be against idiots like you that want to destroy the Constitution.


Well, considering everyone knows it is polically biased, and will now be more so...you kind of sound like a fucking moron. Nobody thinks you actually believe what you are saying. And that makes you a liar, too.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Conservative judges always uphold the constitution ..
> 
> That's a no brainer


Haha, good one. I see you brought your jokes.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > hhaaha. View attachment 201460
> ...


*Fox and Yahoo CONFIRM. *


----------



## Some Guy (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm wondering if Trey Gowdy had some inside information here, or is just a really good prognosticator.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > hhaaha. View attachment 201460
> ...



Sucks to be you

THIS IS  REALITY DOOFUS

Over a year ago, in May 2017, Infowars correspondent Roger Stone exclusively revealed that Kennedy’s resignation was coming.

OH LOOK


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Shit is going to hit the fan boys and girls...
> ...



And if Hillary would have won, she would have nominated a far left judge.
This is how it works.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

mdk said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


It goes hand in hand with the biggest political upset.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > The only bias would be against idiots like you that want to destroy the Constitution.
> ...




We have the votes and the nuclear option to confirm.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



To clarify, they have the duty, but not the obligation.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 27, 2018)

Now if looney Ruth would just release the mortal coil we would have much better adult supervision of the judicial branch.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative judges always uphold the constitution ..
> ...


So gay marriage was a bad idea now? We just destroyed the liberals..


----------



## miketx (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



The Founders intended the Court to be a co-equal branch.  That ended in 1803.  Have you screamed about that yet?


----------



## dcbl (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> ...


we are trading a center right swing vote type with another Gorsuch type

will not fundamentally change the court, but it does shift SCOTUS to the right a little

RBG leaves and we are looking at a real game changer


----------



## dcbl (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Time to reverse Roe Vs Wade!
> ...


well, there are 4 that seem to favor shifting this back to the states


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Same level?  An SC seat is far beyond the appointments Dems passed their rule for.
> ...


Yes through blocking Gorsuch until the Senate and Presidency were one party, and through changing the rule to a simple majority vote, republicans have paved the way for the SC to be a group of activist judges.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

This is a great day to.be an American...


Got to love it


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

Vastator said:


> This will put the left over the edge...
> Bracing for a Supreme Court Retirement Bombshell


 
I read your article and it's well worth reading. It claims that it's an antique courtesy that a justice retire in the administration of the party that chose him (or her) and within the first two years of a president's term. Wow. Payback by Kennedy, generously. He's 81 and was rumored even last year to be on the edge of retirement. 

Ginsberg says she won't while Trump is prez, but she IS 85, and pretty clearly failing right now: my guess is that the matter won't be left to her, but to nature. Soon, soon.


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 27, 2018)

Well...…..this is going to put the indict, impeach crowd into frenzy fantasy overdrive.  Heads will literally explode.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




Harry Reid started it we will end it.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I'm spitting bullets at the moment, so no, I'm not always nice.


TheOldSchool said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


If the Democrats do the same thing, I'm gonna get my torch and head to D.C.  They all need to DO THEIR JOBS, dammit.  Enough.   A POX ON BOTH THEIR HOUSES


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Shit is going to hit the fan boys and girls...
> ...



They already took care of the filibuster


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


He hasn't responded to this line of questioning so far.  I call it sour grapes


----------



## Some Guy (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Gorsuch was as much of a constitutionalist judge as you'll realistically be able find.  Be honest, you want activist judges... as long as you agree with them.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 27, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Shit is going to hit the fan boys and girls...
> ...



I'm sure the Americans are quite prepared for any untoward actions the Democrats may be considering.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



It is your inability to be honest that makes all of your holier than thou religious shit meaningless.


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 27, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Chucky.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 27, 2018)

Democrats have to refuse hearings till after the election.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



    How many times do I have to say this...it’s a new era. Get used to losing.


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


>



He has a world class face. But he's been a pain to Trump --- so I am doubting he'll get rewarded with the Court. Still.....interesting idea.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2018)

Oh god, I can just see all those white female editors at Huffpost sitting around their conference room table having a collective meltdown right now !


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You mean he pulled a Harry Reid?  Yesssss, yes he did.  Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 27, 2018)

Well Obama got to appoint two far left, activist judges in Kagan, and Sotomayor, so Trump now has his turn for a second.  And if Ruth Buzzy Ginsberg retires, he will get another!


----------



## dcbl (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


he had every right to do what he did, he used the powers set aside for the Senate in the Constitution

and he really did not take a big risk; as Hillary would have 99% likely re-nominated Garland (to continue the Obama legacy)

1st time we have seen republican leadership fight back and it has paid big dividends


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 27, 2018)

Let the shit begin to fly


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2018)

I wonder how many backroom deals will be in the offing now?

Think you that the Democrats and Chuck-u Schumer might cut an immigration deal for a more moderate SC nomination?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Our Supreme Court will be noticeably conservative for at least a generation or two now.
> ...



Oh I agree. I did a thread on that very subject last night. I was just stating an observation. 'Tis all


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Democrats have to refuse hearings till after the election.



Wont happen. You're fucked


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You can’t steal something that doesn’t belong to him


----------



## DOTR (Jun 27, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Democrats have to refuse hearings till after the election.



   They can try. 

   And even if they weren’t a minority, rejected by the American people with no power to stop hearings, the best they could do would be to leave Trump winning with 5-3 decisions.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

Some Guy said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Lol what I want... that’s the thing about Judges, they’re supposed to rule impartially.  not the way they or I want.  But that doesn’t count for the SC anymore.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

blastoff said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Your ad hominems aren't moving the needle.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Meh.  The pendulum will swing back eventually.  Hopefully before it’s too late.



Better hold on.

This is going to be fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



His world is.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 27, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Democrats have to refuse hearings till after the election.




The Democrat Party doesn't control the Senate, they can't "refuse" hearings.

I guess they can refuse to show for any hearings, and we can just move the nomination forward to a vote of the full Senate


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Nope.

FDR pretty much made sure of that.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



   Good point!  They have long believed the government belongs to them. Trump is reminding them it belongs to us.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just heard on ABC News radio.


Goodbye _Roe v. Wade! _


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 27, 2018)

Ravi said:


> Ah, the beginning of the second dark ages.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


You will end the country?  I hope not.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 27, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Democrats have to refuse hearings till after the election.



They have no power to do so.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

bendog said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



He doesn’t have to go nuclear


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> Time to reverse Roe Vs Wade!



Why ?

Most states will just pass legislation making it legal.

That's the way it should have worked until Harry Blackmunn guaranteed himself a place on the wall of shame.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Democrats have to refuse hearings till after the election.




Two years?  Republicans will nuke ya..


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Actually, it might.  We'll see.  The decision on the travel ban yesterday was expected and was based in law.  The decision on the baker was a skillful punt of the question back to Colorado.  We'll see.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Me to... I'm just stirring the pot to make it stink...


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Gay marriage...GONE!


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> View attachment 201463


lMFAO


----------



## dcbl (Jun 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > This will put the left over the edge...
> ...


we can only hope

fwiw, she was appointed by Reagan, what a disaster that pick has been; but she should be retiring now as wee, based an "antique courtesy"


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...


They’ll need to in order to offset the damage republicans have done.  One’s it’s even, then maybe bipartisanship will return.


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> This is a great day to.be an American...
> 
> 
> Got to love it


Sucks to be a liberal.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




You shouldn't of bragged


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 27, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


*Laugh now you ball washing he bitch. Hillary CAN'T save you now! LMAO*


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Party Time!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Some Guy said:
> ...





Holdin' on by your fingernails, huh?


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

DOTR said:


> God loves Trump.



Yeah...............Trump is LUCKY! Luck is way more important than any other quality in a leader, some say: 500 years ago Malory wrote that the life of the king is the life of the land. Clinton was always lucky as president (not his wife, she's extremely unlucky) and that is when I started thinking about that.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> Time to reverse Roe Vs Wade!



   And Obergfell v Hodges. What a great day for families.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yep,


TheOldSchool said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



How about we stop sending morons to the house and senate.  

The only people who run for office these days have to be sick to put up with the crap that goes on.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats have to refuse hearings till after the election.
> ...


This will be in their future, in regards to confirmation:


----------



## Some Guy (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Because you disagree with them.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

This is GREAT news!!! I just _pray_ that Trump appoints an actual Justice like Antonio Scalia who will actually uphold the U.S. Constitution!


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Let’s hope Ginsburg gorks now too!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard on ABC News radio.
> ...



Again....not really.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


List the damages you think the Republicans havedone!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

Intolerant said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a great day to.be an American...
> ...



Any day would suck to be a left loon.

This has been a very very good week though


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats have to refuse hearings till after the election.
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 27, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Let the shit begin to fly


*Before this is over we will be able to build the wall using only liberal butt hurt!*


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Some Guy said:
> ...


Roberts will be the only hope left for impartiality.  And I only say that because the office of Chief Justice seems like it’s weighed on him to vote neutrally in the past.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Let’s hope Ginsburg gorks now too!



The left will keep her on life support hoping for a senate swap in 2018.  

But it's not going to happen.

AZ and MO will go GOP.

They will likely have 52-53 when done.

Then Ruth can die (like she should) in pain (I hope) and we'll replace her with someone that makes Robert Bork look like a leftist.

deanrd must be crapping his welfare purchased britches.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 27, 2018)

Even State owned, Stasi/RCMP/CSIS CBC News is outraged, woman just now "When Obama was naming a Justice the GOP denied him a vote" and making a suggestion this should happen now for Trump.  Not telling the naive, uninformed Canadian viewers the distinct differences in the situation as Obama was leaving after 8 years, Trump is just facing his first Mid-Term.

With Canada legalizing certain recreations which I don't engage in, and I really think can be a burden on law enforcement truth be told, this is a bad day for Canada and global socialists.

I will say it forever,  the U.S Constitution is an amazing document and it's actually protected and honoured, not just a token document.  As long as the next judge follows this, I have great faith in America.

UPDATE:  LOL this one is incredible, "what can the Democrats do to prevent Trump from choosing a judge?"  He was very serious and seemed to be almost nervous.  A Republic with accountability and honest laws, doesn't compute with a socialist, government patsy who probably got the gig because his dad was a British loyalist way back when.

And you Americans think Canada is a nice little country.  Thank God they don't have the military and economic Might that America has.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!! President Trump gets his 2nd SC nominee! WOO HOO!  Liberal heads EXPLODE!



Excellent news, European Patriots today are happy for our American Patriotic Brothers and Sisters, get a good Right-Wing Judge to replace and also a man or a woman in their early 40s and also hope the below ugly Communist departs very soon, then another Right-Wing Judge to replace again a man or a woman in their early 40s, I add which one is the oldest on the Conservative section whoever that is get them to retire and then The Donald can replace them with a younger Judge and then with that you can have 6-3 Decisions for a very long time and with this you can have that Right-Wing Court for 20-30 years.

The ugly Communist below is actually already dead, she has been dead for twenty years, they embalmed her and they keep her animated by Witchcraft and offerings of aborted babies to Satan or whatever.

I have to say they did a great embalming job!





She sometimes gives off the odor of decomposition so they have to spray:


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lol what I want... that’s the thing about Judges, they’re supposed to rule impartially.


Exactly! So why do you Democrats _only_ appoint radical activists rather than impartial Justices who will uphold the U.S. Constitution?!?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Meh. The pendulum will swing back eventually. Hopefully before it’s too late.


minimum 30 years, if the left has taught the country anything its how to appoint jurists


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Horsecrap.

Roberts secured a spot in history as a coward when he allowed the ACA to stand.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Kennedy takes a dump on his own legacy, letting the dotard replace him with a sycophant



I do wish he would have held on till after Nov so the new congress could have had a part in it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Meh. The pendulum will swing back eventually. Hopefully before it’s too late.
> ...



We still live with he horrible legacy of FDR's left wing asshole court.


----------



## grainbely (Jun 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you sad losers care more about hurting liberals - who are Americans the people protected by the constitution and bill of rights - rather than getting and explaining good policy?
> ...


Progressives saved your ass from illegal warrantless search and seizure of you historical cell phone locations. You're welcome.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s hope Ginsburg gorks now too!
> ...




Wouldn't this be a boon to the GOP?  

I tend to notice that Conservative supporters are more educated on your system of governance, so this would be a HUGE issue for them, whereas for the left, they appeal to poorly informed, even less interested, often young voters who might not see the "what does this have to do with me" on this issue.

Any thought on this?  Does this help recruit for GOP or Dems?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 27, 2018)

Make a note guys...self-proclaimed Republicans and conservatives are rooting for a "conservative judge."

I hope I don't hear any bitching, whining and moaning when the shoe's on the other foot.

I hope I don't hear any far rightwing clap-trap about "judges aren't supposed to be partisan" a little bit down the road.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 27, 2018)

From May, 2016....

(New York, NY) May 18, 2016 - Today Donald J. Trump released the much-anticipated list of people he would consider as potential replacements for Justice Scalia at the United States Supreme Court. This list was compiled, first and foremost, based on constitutional principles, with input from highly respected conservatives and Republican Party leadership.

Mr. Trump stated, “Justice Scalia was a remarkable person and a brilliant Supreme Court Justice. His career was defined by his reverence for the Constitution and his legacy of protecting Americans’ most cherished freedoms. He was a Justice who did not believe in legislating from the bench and he is a person whom I held in the highest regard and will always greatly respect his intelligence and conviction to uphold the Constitution of our country. The following list of potential Supreme Court justices is representative of the kind of constitutional principles I value and, as President, I plan to use this list as a guide to nominate our next United States Supreme Court Justices.”

*Steven Colloton
*
Steven Colloton of Iowa is a judge of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Eighth Circuit, a position he has held since President George W. Bush appointed him in 2003. Judge Colloton has a résumé that also includes distinguished service as the U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of Iowa, a Special Assistant to the Attorney General in the Justice Department’s Office of Legal Counsel, and a lecturer of law at the University of Iowa. He received his law degree from Yale, and he clerked for Chief Justice William Rehnquist. Judge Colloton is an Iowa native.

*Allison Eid
*
Allison Eid of Colorado is an associate justice of the Colorado Supreme Court. Colorado Governor Bill Owens appointed her to the seat in 2006; she was later retained for a full term by the voters (with 75% of voters favoring retention). Prior to her judicial service, Justice Eid served as Colorado’s solicitor general and as a law professor at the University of Colorado. Justice Eid attended the University of Chicago Law School, and she clerked for Justice Clarence Thomas.

*Raymond Gruender
*
Raymond Gruender of Missouri has been a judge of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Eighth Circuit since his 2004 appointment by President George W. Bush. Judge Gruender, who sits in St. Louis, Missouri, has extensive prosecutorial experience, culminating with his time as the U.S. Attorney for the Eastern District of Missouri. Judge Gruender received a law degree and an M.B.A. from Washington University in St. Louis.

*Thomas Hardiman
*
Thomas Hardiman of Pennsylvania has been a judge of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit since 2007. Prior to serving as a circuit judge, he served as a judge of the U.S. District Court for the Western District of Pennsylvania since 2003. Before his judicial service, Judge Hardiman worked in private practice in Washington, D.C. and Pittsburgh. Judge Hardiman was the first in his family to attend college, graduating from Notre Dame.

*Raymond Kethledge
*
Raymond Kethledge of Michigan has been a judge of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Sixth Circuit since 2008. Before his judicial service, Judge Kethledge served as judiciary counsel to Michigan Senator Spencer Abraham, worked as a partner in two law firms, and worked as an in-house counsel for the Ford Motor Company. Judge Kethledge obtained his law degree from the University of Michigan and clerked for Justice Anthony Kennedy.

*Joan Larsen
*
Joan Larsen of Michigan is an Associate Justice of the Michigan Supreme Court. Justice Larsen was a professor at the University of Michigan School of Law from 1998 until her appointment to the bench. In 2002, she temporarily left academia to work as an Assistant Attorney General in the Justice Department’s Office of Legal Counsel. Justice Larsen received her law degree from Northwestern and clerked for Justice Antonin Scalia.

*Thomas Lee
*
Thomas Lee of Utah has been an Associate Justice of the Utah Supreme Court since 2010. Beginning in 1997, he served on the faculty of Brigham Young University Law School, where he still teaches in an adjunct capacity. Justice Lee was Deputy Assistant Attorney General in the Justice Department’s Civil Division from 2004 to 2005. Justice Lee attended the University of Chicago Law School, and he clerked for Justice Clarence Thomas. Justice Lee is also the son of former U.S. Solicitor General Rex Lee and the brother of current U.S. Senator Mike Lee.

*William Pryor
*
William H. Pryor, Jr. of Alabama is a judge of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Eleventh Circuit. He has served on the court since 2004. Judge Pryor became the Alabama Attorney General in 1997 upon Jeff Sessions’s election to the U.S. Senate. Judge Pryor was then elected in his own right in 1998 and reelected in 2002. In 2013, Judge Pryor was confirmed to a term on the United States Sentencing Commission. Judge Pryor received his law degree from Tulane, and he clerked for Judge John Minor Wisdom of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Fifth Circuit.

*David Stras
*
David Stras of Minnesota has been an Associate Justice of the Minnesota Supreme Court since 2010. After his initial appointment, he was elected to a six-year term in 2012. Prior to his judicial service, Judge Stras worked as a legal academic at the University of Minnesota Law School. In his time there, he wrote extensively about the function and structure of the judiciary. Justice Stras received his law degree and an M.B.A. from the University of Kansas. He clerked for Justice Clarence Thomas.

*Diane Sykes
*
Diane Sykes of Wisconsin has served as a judge of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Seventh Circuit since 2004. Prior to her federal appointment, Judge Sykes had been a Justice of the Wisconsin Supreme Court since 1999 and a Wisconsin trial court judge of both civil and criminal matters before that. Judge Sykes received her law degree from Marquette.

*Don Willett
*
Don Willett of Texas has been a Justice of the Texas Supreme Court since 2005. He was initially appointed by Governor Rick Perry and has been reelected by the voters twice. Prior to his judicial service, Judge Willett worked as a senior fellow at the Texas Public Policy Foundation, as an advisor in George W. Bush’s gubernatorial and presidential administrations, as Deputy Assistant Attorney General in the Justice Department’s Office of Legal Policy, and as a Deputy Attorney General under then-Texas Attorney General Greg Abbott. Justice Willett received his law degree and a master’s degree from Duke.

Donald J. Trump: Press Release - Donald J. Trump Releases List of Potential United States Supreme Court Justices


----------



## Meathead (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Kennedy takes a dump on his own legacy, letting the dotard replace him with a sycophant
> ...


Figure out why he didn't.


----------



## miketx (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> ...


Is this her?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> We still live with he horrible legacy of FDR's left wing asshole court.


and he was only able to do that by adding 2 more seats to the bench [look that up to be sure], imagine if trump did that?...lol...trump may leave office with a 7-2 bench


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Kennedy takes a dump on his own legacy, letting the dotard replace him with a sycophant
> ...



AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

You think maybe he did this on purpose so we'd be sure to get a good judge (conservative) instead of some loser like Willam Douglas.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Perhaps he thinks that the Dems will win the Senate back.  

As the Senate stands now, it is not hard to imagine at least two Senators will rebel against any far right pick.  We might well end up with a more reasonable pick then people assume.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...





...his first pick was KKKer Hugo Black.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...







TheOldSchool said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




We have to thank uncle val


He saved our constitution!!!!!


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

Now if Ruth Bader Ginsberg would just die already. We have to get that bat-shit crazy activist off of the Supreme Court and replaced by an actual Justice who will uphold the U.S. Constitution *exactly* as it is written.


----------



## dcbl (Jun 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


EDIT - she was nominated to SCOTUS by Clinton my bad


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was stupid of the Democrats to get rid of the option in the first place for all nominations except the Supreme Court. Once it was gone, there was nothing stopping the GOP from getting rid of the exception for the Supreme Court
> ...



The angrier the left gets, the more shortsighted they will get.

The right, on the other hand, needs to worry about hubris


----------



## DOTR (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> deanrd must be crapping his welfare purchased britches.



deanrd will shortly post a screed explaining how Germany and France are not going to be our friends if we don’t let Hillary pick our next Justice.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


*Fuck that, dream all you want but GIVE you a liberal? NOT going to happen.*


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > God loves Trump.
> ...


Luck has nothing to do with it.

It's divine providence and grace.

The Clinton's are corrupt and fuck.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2018)

Some Guy said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Some Guy said:
> ...


Today’s union vote.  Have you seen liberals in hysterics, calling the court fraudulent and activist judges?  Nope.  The SC ruled on the Muslim ban.  Are liberals attacking the court and justices the way republicans have for years?  Nope.  I respect impartiality, not what you people are trying to do.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Right now the Senate is 51-49.  At least 3 of those 51 are not allies of Trump.  It is not hard to imagine Trump's pick not getting the 50 votes unless the pick is more moderate than the zealots on the right will want.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 27, 2018)

How about Jeanine Pirro?   Andrew Napolitano? So many great choices out there


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 27, 2018)

PANIC at the DNC -

Dems Melt Down Over Kennedy Retirement


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


It will be redifined to only in cases of rape or incest.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> How about Jeanine Pirro?   Andrew Napolitano? So many great choices out there


Neil Gorsutch


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Democrats have to refuse hearings till after the election.




Hearing will happen even if the commiecrats don't show up.


.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Horsecrap.
> 
> Roberts secured a spot in history as a coward when he allowed the ACA to stand.



Chief Justice Roberts will have to muck a lot of horse stalls to clean up his mess regarding Obamacare...


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Today’s union vote.  Have you seen liberals in hysterics, calling the court fraudulent and activist judges?  Nope.  The SC ruled on the Muslim ban.  Are liberals attacking the court and justices the way republicans have for years?  Nope.  I respect impartiality, not what you people are trying to do.



Well, we DO know that Democrats _are_ a little slow.....


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> The baby has a right to life. Don't want a kid don't get pregnant! MANY ways to avoid pregnancies.



That doesn't make sense. Same result, after all: If the pregnancy is prevented or aborted, in either case, no life. I tell you what: leave this issue to women, at least until you get pregnant. Which will be never. So it isn't your business. All these men who feel they just have to control, control women!!! Pretty terrible.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm praying Ginsberg has the class and sense to leave next


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 27, 2018)

*Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse....it did!!*


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Right now the Senate is 51-49.  At least 3 of those 51 are not allies of Trump.  It is not hard to imagine Trump's pick not getting the 50 votes unless the pick is more moderate than the zealots on the right will want.




There are reasonable Democrats out there.   Manchin can easily vote for Levin or whomever it is.  Ditto for other D's from moderate states like Doug Jones.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > The administration better wrap this up before the mid-terms. If the Democrats take the Senate; which I believe to be unlikely, they can stymie the President's nomination until the cows home.
> ...



The senate won’t be meeting in August. The fight will happen in September


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Roberts is a conservative outside his fucked-up Obamacare vote.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> ...


Don't be so superficial.  You're smarter than that, and it isn't funny.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


2 senators?! 49 senators will have their panties bunched up very much like you. Alas, that is not enough.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Right now the Senate is 51-49.  At least 3 of those 51 are not allies of Trump.  It is not hard to imagine Trump's pick not getting the 50 votes unless the pick is more moderate than the zealots on the right will want.
> ...



There are reasonable Democrats out there that will vote for a reasonable pick from Trump.  But they will not vote for a far right ideologue.  With any luck we will end up with someone like Kennedy who is not blinded by ideology.


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 27, 2018)

This is good news for the Conservatives, but not the slam-dunk that folks are either singing Hosannas or rending their garments over right now.  He was the least conservative of the five conservative justices, and we can expect him to be replaced by someone resembling the Second Coming of Neil Gorsuch.  His retirement means the two sides are further from each other, and the right does shift - umm, "righter," but the big change will come if either of the seats held by RBG (age 85) or Steven Breyer (age 81) come open during President Trump's reign.  Then you'll have a 6-3 conservative bench with very few moderates that, given the ages of the current conservatives (70, 68, 63, and 50), will be likely to last quite a while. 

Also, perspective: Throughout most of our history, the Supreme Court has been a fairly conservative entity, the big exception being the Civil Rights era. The early-20th century Lochner Era, for example, was by today's standards _completely batshit crazy_ (even Roberts and Bork has criticized their overreach) and ruled enthusiastically for corporate deregulation and power and against unions, at a time that gave us such joys as child labor, strikebreakers, and the Great Depression.  Viewed through a widespread historical lens, those supporting the Progressive agenda should look at the Supreme Court more as an obstacle to be cleared rather than a potential supporter of their ideas.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> PANIC at the DNC -
> 
> Dems Melt Down Over Kennedy Retirement




This is to funny...from your link..



_“Oh my God,” another exclaimed.

“Not that he’s done us any good on these recent decisions, but he was the one who was usually persuadeable,” one person lamented._



.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Without overstepping my bounds as a Canadian, shouldn't this be a state issue? 

In fact, I always felt (after being better informed by Americans) that a great number of these issues should be state issues.  It was actually appealing to me to realize you DON'T want a heavy, centralized government, you want independent states within  Union.


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 27, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Well Obama got to appoint two far left, activist judges in Kagan, and Sotomayor, so Trump now has his turn for a second.  And if Ruth Buzzy Ginsberg retires, he will get another!


From your lips to God's ears.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Well there are elections in in November and according to scumbag GOP and the Dupes, that means we should wait until after the election to support a new nomination LOL. At any rate we will never regain our status as a great leading country until Democrats control the the government again like 2 months under Obama and under LBJ... And not in the middle of another corrupt GOP World depression...


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Kennedy takes a dump on his own legacy, letting the dotard replace him with a sycophant
> ...


*Yeah well sucks for you but enjoying the hell out of it.*


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 27, 2018)

Republicans stole the last supreme court seat. I see no reason to cooperate on any candidate Trump might offer.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 27, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> Any thought on this? Does this help recruit for GOP or Dems?


the conventional wisdom is that leaving the seat vacant will cause republicans to get out the vote the way it did in 2016...I have no idea if that is fact or not but I do know everyone on the right was hoping for a conservative  court so it makes some sense


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Kennedy is retiring. Have you seen any Loser's head explode?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s hope Ginsburg gorks now too!
> ...



I have read that President Franklin Roosevelt who was a Communist Sympathiser pack that Court with Leftists, they controlled it for more than a generation, so in a situation when the pendulum swings you must take that opportunity and that is now and that is to pack that Court with Solid Right-Wing Judges not these Beta Cuck Faggot RINOs like this Kennedy one who is to retire, I have read about him and not a lot of difference between him and the Democrats.


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard on ABC News radio.
> ...




The filthy Democrats can march around in their pink pussy hats and howl at the sky all they want.

The Republicans control the Senate. They control the committee and they have established the rule for a simple majority vote.

The new judge will be confirmed before the election and there ain't a damn thing the Democrat filth can do about it.

MAGA Baby!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Yes, two senators.  How confident are you in Collins or McCain or Flake walking in lock-step with the rest of the GOP?

I am hoping for a reasonable choice like Gorsuch was.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Well there are elections in in November and according to scumbag GOP and the Dupes, that means we should wait until after the election to support a new nomination LOL. At any rate we will never regain our status as a great leading country until Democrats control the the government again like 2 months under Obama and under LBJ...


*We WILL go nuke and have a CONSERVATIVE SCOTUS pick in 60 days. And there is not a godamn thing liberals can do about it.*


----------



## kaz (Jun 27, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Yessssssssss !!!
> OMG, this week can't get any better !
> The left is going to be in utter meltdown mode !!!


If only the old bag ruth would kick it


----------



## Some Guy (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Who's trying to burn anything down?  You're speaking in hyperbole.  I've seen a lot of lefties up in arms about the SC decision on unions. 

Careful about assuming things.  I'm not a conservative.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 27, 2018)

Big deal?  Doesn't he mostly side with the pseudo-cons?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Republicans stole the last supreme court seat. I see no reason to cooperate on any candidate Trump might offer.



We don't need your cooperation


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




How can American explain it to a Canadian?

This is like winning the Stanley cup..


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



It might suck for you, how confident are you in Collins or Flake or McCain doing the "right" thing?

And most of you Trump sheep have told me that the GOP will pick up seats in Nov.


----------



## Claudette (Jun 27, 2018)

Good news.

You can bet we will get some more conservative Justices on the SC.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

My prediction of what confirmation hearings will look like and how long they will take


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > The baby has a right to life. Don't want a kid don't get pregnant! MANY ways to avoid pregnancies.
> ...




It is not like we want to control women although we are the ones that knock them up so we should get a vote.

We just want to save the lives of the innocent children.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


On this, they will. Gorsuch is fine. Gowdy would be my pick.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

kaz said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Yessssssssss !!!
> ...


This might do it.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 27, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Republicans stole the last supreme court seat. I see no reason to cooperate on any candidate Trump might offer.




It was an interesting tactic, but you must admit, a real gamble, as apparently, Garland was less far-left than what the U.S might have endured if Clinton won.  Clinton was supposed to win in a landslide and it would have hurt the Conservatives more if she had won and was able to appoint a judge, rather than vice versa if they accepted Garland.

It is educational for me to hear and listen to Conservatives in the U.S before and after the election, just how important the SC is.  I admire this loyalty to justice and your understanding of it.  A bit envious actually, that Canada is nowhere near this informed at the average citizen level.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 27, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Any thought on this? Does this help recruit for GOP or Dems?
> ...



I wouldn't take the chance.   If I'm the GOP I nominate somebody in the next 30 days, push him through the Senate hearings, and vote the person in.   Unless of course they don't have at least 50 votes, that prick McCain would love to play the maverick one last time.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Depends on whom the pick is.  None of them will support a far right ideologue.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 27, 2018)

And next up:  Ginsburg!


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Republicans stole the last supreme court seat. I see no reason to cooperate on any candidate Trump might offer.


To quote someone you know... “ Elections have consequences.”


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


The greedy idiot GOP billionaire scumbags thank you!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Well there are elections in in November and according to scumbag GOP and the Dupes, that means we should wait until after the election to support a new nomination LOL. At any rate we will never regain our status as a great leading country until Democrats control the the government again like 2 months under Obama and under LBJ...
> ...



How confident are you in Collins or McCain or Flake walking in lock-step with the rest of the GOP?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Well there are elections in in November and according to scumbag GOP and the Dupes, that means we should wait until after the election to support a new nomination LOL. At any rate we will never regain our status as a great leading country until Democrats control the the government again like 2 months under Obama and under LBJ...
> ...



What is that Fury, they will go nuke what is it? Is it just a vote on party lines or is it something else?


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> Big deal?  Doesn't he mostly side with the pseudo-cons?




He loved the queers and didn't think that a child had the right to live.

Hopefully his replacement won't have those deficiencies.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 27, 2018)

task0778 said:


> I wouldn't take the chance. If I'm the GOP I nominate somebody in the next 30 days, push him through the Senate hearings, and vote the person in. Unless of course they don't have at least 50 votes, that prick McCain would love to play the maverick one last time.


Yeah, I have no idea how they ill play it, but lets go easy on McCain, he earned his right to disagree and go out on his own terms


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans stole the last supreme court seat. I see no reason to cooperate on any candidate Trump might offer.
> ...


Unless you are a Democrat, especially a black one... And the ruin of the middle class and working class and the country itself goes on...


----------



## kaz (Jun 27, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Now if Ginsburg dies...


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 27, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> *Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse....it did!!*


*Don't worry, the coloreds can stay the Mexicans are GOING!*


----------



## boedicca (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...




tissue?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Forget McCain Gator...he is so ill he will not be able to get back to the capitol to vote....


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 27, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Republicans stole the last supreme court seat. I see no reason to cooperate on any candidate Trump might offer.



No they didn't, and your cooperation is not required.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans stole the last supreme court seat. I see no reason to cooperate on any candidate Trump might offer.
> ...



We'll see.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 27, 2018)

task0778 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...




Also, it would really be the wishes of Kennedy wouldn't it?  His timing was not random, this was with the realization that he needs to do it now to ensure a strong, loyal constitutional replacement.


----------



## SSGT Bags (Jun 27, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> What happens should the senate flip?  Would a new majority leader hold hearings for a Trump nominee?


If Kennedy retires in July, this will be a done deal by September.
Where should I send the tub of beer for you to cry in?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 27, 2018)

Republicans can benefit most from letting liberals run amok in the streets bitching about the court nomination.  The more injuries, the more property destroyed by the Maxine School of Terror......the greater the Republican majority in both houses come November.

Rage on liberals.......please, please, please rage on!


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...




The billionaires are the ones that supported Obama in 2008 and 2012 and Crooked Hillary in 2016 so if I was a stupid Moon Bat like you I wouldn't be too critical of them.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 27, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Some Guy said:
> ...



Chuck Schumer's, just now on TV.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


RIP the last good Republican...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans stole the last supreme court seat. I see no reason to cooperate on any candidate Trump might offer.
> ...



Or "they can come along for the ride but they have to sit in the back"


Lol Karma baby


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



That might well be true, but no vote is a good as a nay.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> And next up:  Ginsburg!


Can I order, long distance, a bacon double cheeseburger be sent to her for lunch tomorrow? She can wash it down with a Mountain Dew and some No-Doz.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

kaz said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Yessssssssss !!!
> ...



Advice is to mega stock on the big popcorn, the coming Leftists Head Exploding Festival is going to be delicious to observe.


----------



## Borillar (Jun 27, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > That's absurd.  He was the President, he had 11 months to go, and he did his Constitutional duty.  McConnell then failed to do his.  He should have been impeached.
> ...


Really? Where was the liberal replacement for Thurgood Marshall? We got Uncle Thomas instead. It wasn’t Obama’s job to put in another right wing politician in robes like Scalia. It was to nominate a qualified person to fill the seat.


----------



## Some Guy (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Flake has voted with Trump on something like 90+% of the issues, he's just vocal against Trump's rhetoric and conduct, rightfully so.

Trump didn't put a far right ideologue in there the first time.  I doubt he will again.  But it will be someone who leans right for sure.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Chuck Schumer's, just now on TV.


crying right?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 27, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Well F me. But hell, better he than The  Notorious RBG - And F him too for voting for Trump's stupid Muslim ban.




Except, there never was a muslim ban.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 27, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Confirmed by Fox News.


*There's an old saying....be very careful for what you ask for....should Roe V Wade get overturned, and hispanics and blacks multiplying like a bad college math exam...I'd say we're poised in a few more years to pretty much take over this country......White people are decreasing in child births and minorities are increasing...that is fact. Another fact is white women are more likely to use abortion than anybody, so who you hurting? I'm not gonna live long enough to see the brown invasion, but I hope our beloved Christian community is prepared to babysit!!*


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Sure, because if you give a speech to someone it means you are controlled by them LOL! Ever consider the policies she wanted that they didn't, whereas the GOP is totally bought by Wall Street Big Oil big health... Poor America, poor GOP Dupes...


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


McCain will not be able to vote. Too sick.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

Some Guy said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



I actually agree with you, I do not think he will.  And if he does not and gives us another Gorsuch, I will be a happy camper.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


McCain would never vote for a Trump nominee....not after this last year...


----------



## DrLove (Jun 27, 2018)

August West said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *Oh HELL YEAH! Trump's election was worth TWO SCOTUS picks. Damn I like WINING!!*
> ...



One day soon that's gonna bite their sorry asses in the keister. 
And I hope McTurtle is around to see his "great accomplishment" go PooF!! 
What goes around, COMES around


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Why am I not surprised you are here to defend lies?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



No vote is the same as a Nay vote.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

task0778 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


He’s knocked-out in a hospital bed and can’t be moved.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > The only bias would be against idiots like you that want to destroy the Constitution.
> ...




Well dumb ass, a judges obligation is to apply the law and the Constitution AS WRITTEN, they aren't legislators. If a law doesn't comport with the Constitution it is their job to strike it down and send it back to the legislator to fix, not try to fix it themselves. If you disagree with that you have no clue what the constitutional roll of a judge is.


.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Well there are elections in in November and according to scumbag GOP and the Dupes, that means we should wait until after the election to support a new nomination LOL. At any rate we will never regain our status as a great leading country until Democrats control the the government again like 2 months under Obama and under LBJ...
> ...





Lucy Hamilton said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



"Going nuclear" is something Democrats made up when they were in Congress to benefit themselves.


Before, they had to have 60 votes for a confirmation, Democrats changed it to where it can be 51-49, or 50-50 with a tiebreaker from the VP. Now it is biting them right in the ass!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Democrats have to refuse hearings till after the election.



Then they will proceed without them


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed by Fox News.
> ...




It doesn't matter , we just loaded the supreme court...for decades


----------



## SSGT Bags (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > What happens should the senate flip?  Would a new majority leader hold hearings for a Trump nominee?
> ...


WOW, keep up your reputation of blocking everything, stomping your foot until you get your way.
Dig yourself a deeper hole so that even more Americans see through your childish no compromise attitude.
The Democrats are burying themselves.   Just go howl at the moon some more.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Then you better hope that Collins or Flake toe the line


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

mdk said:


> The administration better wrap this up before the mid-terms. If the Democrats take the Senate; which I believe to be unlikely, they can stymie the President's nomination until the cows home.



I entirely agree. We think a change in the majority of the Senate is unlikely...................but then, everyone thought Hillary would win, too! So put a hitch on it, Mr. President, choose someone good and GET HIM VOTED IN.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Meh.  The pendulum will swing back eventually.  Hopefully before it’s too late.


It's too late.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Love to think he wouldn't give us another Gorsuch (fuck my spellcheck that forever turns his name to Grouch)

But brace yourself - might be even worse - Betsy DeVos?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Who is we?  you are a far left socialist who thinks that it takes a village.   you should be pissed as anyone based upon your views.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Harry is crying he didn't see the red wave coming


----------



## task0778 (Jun 27, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...



No doubt.  Although he wasn't exactly a true RWer.   Consider:

_Early in his Supreme Court tenure, Kennedy voted with Rehnquist and the conservative bloc 90 percent of the time, including striking down an affirmative action program requiring set-asides for black-owned construction firms and upholding a law requiring minors seeking abortions to first get permission from a parent.

But Kennedy also showed early on that his decisions weren't based on political ideology, siding with his liberal colleagues in 1989 to uphold a ruling that protesters had a Constitutional right to burn the American flag.

In 1992, he voted with the liberal wing again, ruling that legal restrictions on access to abortion must not constitute an "undue burden" on a woman's right to abortion established in the 1973 Roe vs. Wade decision.

He also voted to extend constitutional protections to gays and lesbians, writing the 1996 opinion striking down a Colorado constitutional amendment denying homosexuals the right to file local discrimination claims. He also sided with the court's liberal wing in 2003 in declaring unconstitutional a Texas law criminalizing sodomy between consenting adults of the same sex.

But many conservatives believed that Kennedy redeemed himself when he cast the deciding vote in the landmark case of Gore vs. Bush that ended a recount in Florida of the presidential election and sent Republican George W. Bush to the White House.

In 2015, Kennedy was again slammed as a conservative traitor when he cast the deciding vote in two landmark cases.

Not only did he cast the deciding vote guaranteeing the right to same-sex marriage, he wrote the majority opinion: "It would misunderstand these men and women to say they disrespect the idea of marriage. Their plea is that they do respect it, respect it so deeply that they seek to find its fulfillment for themselves. Their hope is not to be condemned to live in loneliness, excluded from one of civilization's oldest institutions. They ask for equal dignity in the eyes of the law. The Constitution grants them that right."

That same year, Kennedy voted to uphold a key component of the 2010 Affordable Care Act, also known as Obamacare, allowing the federal government to provide nationwide tax subsidies to help Americans buy health insurance.
_
Anthony Kennedy, crucial Supreme Court swing vote, retiring after 3 decades


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


It does give one a reason to pause that the timing of Goudy leaving the House of Representatives.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Greedy a****** GOP billionaires want tax cuts for themselves and to screw you, democratic billionaires want higher taxes on themselves and to help you and the country, ignoramus GOP zombie...
Democrats.org


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Says the moron accounted who thinks Obama gave him is wealth...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



He pushed that "nuclear" crap through. I hope he's pulling his hair out. For the record, I still think it was a bad idea. That was pure partisan politicking.

You know, Democrats and Republicans used to get together and compromise on issues that really mattered. I haven't seen that happen in years, at least since pre-inauguration appointments.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> Time to reverse Roe Vs Wade!



Then get ready to pay out the ass for all the unwanted babies that will be born.  If you think the internment camps for these immigrants is expensive, just wait until you get the bill for millions of unwanted children.  Want to just ignore them and let them fall between the cracks?  Fine, then look for a boom in crime when they become teenagers.


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Sorry Moon Bat but you are confused.  Wall Street, Hollywood Limousine Liberals and Silicon Valley billionaires supported that filthy ass Crooked Hillary bitch.  That doesn't even include Soros or that asshole Bloomberg. 

The Democrat Party is a coalition of welfare queens, globalist billionaires and anybody sucking of the teat of big government.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Crying Chuck just spoke on Senate floor. No you cared. He’s irrelevant.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Calm down super dupe


----------



## DrLove (Jun 27, 2018)

LordBrownTrout said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Well F me. But hell, better he than The  Notorious RBG - And F him too for voting for Trump's stupid Muslim ban.
> ...



Wrong Bison Breath - 

Sadly, Dotard's razor thin win on SCOTUS failed to take THIS into account


----------



## SSGT Bags (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I give a rat's ass about your or Amy Schumer's vagina's.  In fact I wouldn't touch either of them with someone else's dick.
What I do care about is that human life inside of you that cannot be heard yet.
You tremble about 2,000 ILLEGAL children being "ripped" from their mother's arms,but care nothing about the 30,000 American babies ripped from their Mother's wombs.
Hypocrite!


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Time to reverse Roe Vs Wade!
> ...


Already have that now. WTF are you talking about? Get rid of welfare and public housing and maybe these girls will think twice before spreading their legs knowing that there is no reward for it.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




Mitch McConnell will go full blown hypocrite if he doesn't do the same thing he did in 2016, and say it's too close to an election to appoint a new justice to SCOTUS.
Oh, but wait....That's what all you fuckers are...hypocrites.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 27, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




I don't think Ginsberg, Sotomajor, and Kagan are applying the law and the Constitution as written.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Time to reverse Roe Vs Wade!
> ...



I am telling you they won't reverse it, you girls are good, hell I would even  fight for it..


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Roberts will be the only hope left for impartiality.  And I only say that because the office of Chief Justice seems like it’s weighed on him to vote neutrally in the past.



I just assumed someone had pictures of him with naked animals.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



No you fucking don't have that now.  You're deluded if you don't think the right to an abortion and free birth control pills hasn't changed the welfare landscape over the last 40 years.
Stop blaming females for the problem.  
Maybe BOYS should keep their zippers up.
God knows I wish your father had.


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard on ABC News radio.
> ...




No, I disagree. Because life is uncertain, and this president travels a lot. Get it DONE, and soon, I'd say.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

What the hell is “reproductive freedom?” Nazi death camps had a freedom attached to them too...”Work Shall Set You Free.”


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


I agree. Hopefully a Constructionist is put on the seat, but even so, I don't see the SCOTUS overturning Roe.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Your advocating assassination?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Uh, dumb shit, I said I gave me my wealth, you tried to tell me the Govt gave it to me, because you are a socialist.  I said 10 times in that thread that who is sitting in the White House has no impact on one's ability to make wealth.   Then you told me 10 times it was the Govt that gave me my wealth.

you sir, are a fucking socialist.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



You guys set the rule, not us.   Now dance to it.    And hypocrisy reigns supreme inside the beltway, both sides.   People in glass houses, dude.


----------



## kaz (Jun 27, 2018)

Borillar said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You mean leftist


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


No, I think she meant get the nomination in and confirmed right away.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



none of the current justices favor doing so, so one new one will not change that.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > And next up:  Ginsburg!
> ...




Honey, you can get anything you want at the Last Chance Saloon at the End of the Universe!

The Last Chance Saloon at The End of The Universe


----------



## kaz (Jun 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Its not a presidential election


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


*McCain will be dead before the election. Gov Ducey of Arizona has already stated he will NOT choose McCain's wife to replace him. Most likely you will get former sherrif Joe Arpiao. Then watch all hell break loose!*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Roberts will be the only hope left for impartiality.  And I only say that because the office of Chief Justice seems like it’s weighed on him to vote neutrally in the past.
> ...



I was thinking something else along similar lines.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


No sir...we are all about “the majority.”


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


It means that you only need a majority vote in the Senate to pass things instead of 60 with the filibuster still in place. To tell you the truth, let's do it. Then we can get stuff done for a change and would be able to see what Democrats can do for a change.


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

kwc57 said:


> Well...…..this is going to put the indict, impeach crowd into frenzy fantasy overdrive.  Heads will literally explode.



Right: and that was my second though on hearing the Kennedy news. They'll impeach to prevent it. But we talked it over at home, and the Dems can't impeach now: we hold the House. And the Senate. And we have the nuclear option. So do it fast: because if the Dems somehow retake the House OR the Senate, things could get busy starting in November. The time is now to use up this appointment.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> The angrier the left gets, the more shortsighted they will get.
> 
> The right, on the other hand, needs to worry about hubris


You’re 100% correct. I would add one more thing though - character. I think the American people have overwhelmingly seen (and accepted) the universal prosperity of conservatism. But they tend to vote the other way after they have to put up with Republican RINOs who lack character. The party MUST keep presenting the people with candidates like Rand Paul and Ted Cruz.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Will he be dead before the vote for the new justice?  since that is the topic of discussion.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed by Fox News.
> ...


As it is, blacks are all about self-genocide and are being replaced by the new wave of human traffickers del sur.

But as a sista from da hood, you already knew that.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




If you think that's what the Democratic party is now, hold on to you little jock strap, honey.  It's going to get 100 X worse after the new SCOTUS.  

We'll be returning the the days of the pre Lockner court. The days when minimum wage laws and maximum work hours laws were struck down as, "interfering with the employees' right to contract...".

America, welcome to the corpoarate-capaitalist plantation.

It's amazing how slavery, debt peonage, debtors' prisons and other nefarious, anti-humane, anti-democratic institutions are always sought to be brought back by the greedy, the venal and the accumulators of capital.

The Court will increasingly be used as another tool in the capital accumulators' war against the working class.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



*"Chuck Schumer's, just now on TV."*

Hopefully his wife/husband/whatever the below thing is is not with him? His wife/husband/whatever the below thing is should never by law be allowed out in public without a bag on it's head.

Someone PMd me a picture of that Schumer's wife, see below first two pictures and I was like WTF? They did not first tell me who this picture was and so I respond who is this man in this picture? And they say no that is a woman that is Schumer's wife. I think this is why they hate to see beautiful women they are jealous, it's because their women are so repulsive and look like Transgenders and full on men, this is why Leftists post such nasty vile things about how Melania and Ivanka look, it's because the Leftist women look like Transgenders and full on men and there is nothing Feminine about them:











Charles Schumer and his Husband in Drag....uh put a bag over it's head already.






Charles Schumer with lipstick on is more Feminine than his Husband:


----------



## Meathead (Jun 27, 2018)

Harry Reid is my hero!


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


I bet about a dozen Iraqi soldiers did too.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 27, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




It would be AWESOME for Joe Arpiao to replace McCain.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

task0778 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




That was proven in the Travel Restriction ruling yesterday. The 4 corners doctrine ruled the day.


.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans stole the last supreme court seat. I see no reason to cooperate on any candidate Trump might offer.
> ...


Please go for the nuclear option,  51 votes to pass things. Then we can be a leading Progressive intelligent country again when Democrats get in again. All the GOP cares about is tax cuts for the rich and deregulation for corrupt Bubbles anyway...


----------



## Snouter (Jun 27, 2018)

As The Donald said today, making America great again is a great time to be alive!  Those creepy anti-American scum like Kagan, Sotomeyer and Ginsburg are going to look even more bizarre when we get another America first judge appointed!


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 27, 2018)

task0778 said:


> No doubt. Although he wasn't exactly a true RWer. Consider:
> 
> _Early in his Supreme Court tenure, Kennedy voted with Rehnquist and the conservative bloc 90 percent of the time, including striking down an affirmative action program requiring set-asides for black-owned construction firms and upholding a law requiring minors seeking abortions to first get permission from a parent.
> 
> ...


Wasn't kennedy, Borks replacement pick? Reagan couldn't get Bork through and the left made it clear they would only confirm a nomination they agreed with...Bork once joked that his name has become a/an verb/adjective because of the nomination process i.e. "they borked the pick"...lol


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Republicans stole the last supreme court seat. I see no reason to cooperate on any candidate Trump might offer.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Gosh politics is exciting in pervert hate BS conspiracy nut job dupe world...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



It would not be the first time one of the justices moved closer to the "center" to balance out the court when a new justice from one side or the other joins the court.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



FDR did exactly that, you're spot on Lucy.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 27, 2018)

DNC HQ today


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

kaz said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



It's a tradition, not a law, so does not pertain to either presidential or midterm elections.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



They are supposed to follow the constitution. I know that doesn’t help your politics but it’s their job


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Go watch the World Cup.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Chucky was proud to announce his daughter's engagement to her girlfriend.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Harry Reid is my hero!


LOL


Yeah, I should probably take back all those nasty things I said about Harry "pass the cheddar" Reid.


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

SSGT Bags said:


> You tremble about 2,000 ILLEGAL children being "ripped" from their mother's arms,but care nothing about the 30,000 American babies ripped from their Mother's wombs.



They aren't babies. Yet. And it's mostly poor black women who get abortions. They want them, and you don't want all the welfare-dependent children that would result and have to be kept in prisons much of their lives at taxpayers expense. Rethink this idea you have of repealing Roe vs. Wade: it will turn every woman to the left including me and continue the growth of the poor urban black population that has to be supported by drugs and taxes. It's a bad move, lose/lose.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


No, they didn't, liar.  They refused to do their Constitutional duty to advise and consent.  They did not do their job.  A No vote and I wouldn't have an issue.

Wanting gun control and upholding Roe v. Wade is entirely mainstream.  Holding out for some far right turkey should have waited until you had a Republican President.  Not a year before.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Next the GOP Supreme Court will rule the rich don't need to pay any taxes at all LOL...


----------



## SSGT Bags (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


This is just getting too easy. 
In the first place we have the Dem's changing the rules to benefit the Dem's.  And the when the GOP applies those same changes, they cry.
I am just laughing may ass off.
Bye bye Miss American Pie.
Drive your Chevy to the levee cause your vagina is dry.


----------



## NightFox (Jun 27, 2018)

Anthony Kennedy retiring from Supreme Court

"_Justice __Anthony Kennedy__, a crucial swing vote on the Supreme Court, announced Wednesday he's retiring at the end of July, giving President __Donald Trump__ another chance to fundamentally reshape the highest court in the land.

His departure could have massive effects on U.S. policy, particularly on abortion rights and gay rights nationwide. His announcement immediately raised questions about how long the court would stand by its earlier abortion rulings, including Roe v. Wade.

In a statement, the Supreme Court said the 81-year-old Kennedy will step down effective July 31. The judge called it "the greatest honor and privilege to serve our nation in the federal judiciary for 43 years, 30 of those years in the Supreme Court." Kennedy wants to spend more time with his family, even though they were content with him staying on the court_."

Wow, it's been one hell of a bad day for the Dingbats-D team.

"_I need a vacation_" -- _Arnold Schwarzenegger, *The Terminator II*_


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Make a note guys...self-proclaimed Republicans and conservatives are rooting for a "conservative judge."
> 
> I hope I don't hear any bitching, whining and moaning when the shoe's on the other foot.
> 
> I hope I don't hear any far rightwing clap-trap about "judges aren't supposed to be partisan" a little bit down the road.



Yes. We want judges who will actually uphold the constitution and bill of rights


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


He tried and was rejected by his own party. His first political loss.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



The Supreme Court is supposed to be impartial and abide by the rule of law, idiots.  
Post where you read that FDR did this.
You fucking idiots read a post here and just believe it if it fits your bi-assss.


----------



## SSGT Bags (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Opinions do vary.


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


----------



## boedicca (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Scuze moi, but Congress is a co-equal branch of government.  It doesn't have to do the President's bidding on the President's timetable.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2018)

*Hopefully he can find another Constitutionalist, who won't surprise him and be an Activist Scumbag.*


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



McConnell would not survive if he did that.

You can bet you are totally screwed in this regard.  

Oh how I love it when voting for Trump is paying off so well.  

Keep waiting for 2020....and 2024.....and 2028.....

You'll be an old man before anything happens you'll be happy about.

You lost in 2016.

Suck on it.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

SSGT Bags said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Stay out of my bloomers.  Everyone knows that.
Dems never held back a Supreme Court nomination when a Pres had eleven months left in office.  You are doing the dishonest blaming the Dems for your own dirty tricks and inexcusable actions.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

Dems pick overweight Latinas and comatose Jewesses.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Totally unbelievable
> 
> 
> The liberals screwed  up so bad.


*Had they cared more about America, than buying Russian Propaganda, infilitrating America with Anti-Democracy Illegals and Jihadists, Rigging Elections, Paying thugs to rough up Trump Voters, Staging a COUP, and selling Russia our Uranium, and letting Iran have NUKES, they may have had a chance.*


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

SSGT Bags said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...


It's not a popularity contest.  You know I'm right about what the Republicans did to the Garland nomination.


----------



## williepete (Jun 27, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> I'm praying Ginsberg has the class and sense to leave next



Of which she has neither.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You never heard of FDR's "Court Packing Scheme".

It was so vile, it pissed off his own party.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


*Simple majority.*


----------



## task0778 (Jun 27, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt. Although he wasn't exactly a true RWer. Consider:
> ...



I think you're right.   But this time Trump and the GOP don't need the Dems IF they don't lose any Repub votes.   So whoever Trump nominates better be acceptable at least to all the Repubs cuz the Dems sure as hell aren't going to vote for him/her.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Make a note guys...self-proclaimed Republicans and conservatives are rooting for a "conservative judge."
> ...




Yeah, not interpret the Constitution to mean exactly the opposite of what it says.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



LMAO.  Keyboard Kowboy.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SSGT Bags said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



We won the senate.  

You really think Obama and Ried would have waited if they still owned the show ?

If you say yes, you are lying, stupid or both.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


The Congress, as a branch of government, needs to discharge its responsibilities as outlined in the Constitution.  It failed, purposely.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


It’s basic American History. He tried to pack the Court after he lost the Schectner case.


----------



## SSGT Bags (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SSGT Bags said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


OMIGOD, They started it!
You need a recent history lesson!
Did you sleep through the class in high school, or (as I suspect) never take American history?  Or even worse, did you attend High School?
Even though you idjits want to erase history, you cannot change it.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SSGT Bags said:
> ...


I don't know what you mean, "would have waited."  I think (I hope) they would have done their jobs.  Obama did his.  The senate did not do its job.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It is. Senate has advice and consent.


----------



## Preacher (Jun 27, 2018)

LMAO I was just watching MSNBC and I am laughing so hard I am crying....LMAO


----------



## DOTR (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SSGT Bags said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



   Donald Trump has six years left in office. What’s the problem?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

SSGT Bags said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SSGT Bags said:
> ...


Tell me the justice whose nomination was ignored for eleven months by the Democrats.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> LMAO I was just watching MSNBC and I am laughing so hard I am crying....LMAO



     Watching liberals moan in agony then shriek in madness is at least 40% of the pleasure in Trumps wins.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Would have held off......

They would have nominated and confirmed in a week.

The senate didn't exist for Obama.  That is why the G is for Gorsuch and not Garland.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

DOTR said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SSGT Bags said:
> ...


For once, this has nothing to do with Trump, and it's totally refreshing.  Keep him out of it, please.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Not shocked that his daughter is a Lesbo I mean look at her mother who obviously is not all female she by looking at her has some very strong Male Genes the Male Genes a lot stronger than any Female Genes she has which is why she looks so full on Butch, so Charles Schumer had sex with a Butch Female and they produced a Lesbo.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


They're shocked because yeah, FDR stuck Americans in concentration camps, but he wouldn't try to stack the SC.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *Hopefully he can find another Constitutionalist, who won't surprise him and be an Activist Scumbag.*





OldLady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



No, it just never confirmed who Obama picked. Whatever it is that Obama has, it's the opposite of the Midas touch.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Democrats, Teddy Kennedy, and Joe Biden started the Supreme Court battles back in 1980’s and 1990’s with Bork and Thomas hearings. They blocked Bork.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

task0778 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


Actually there are a few Democrats that will break ranks. Not like the lock step GOP neo-Nazi party LOL. GOP politicians depend on corrupt big money to get elected. Carry on do your worst and we will get a huge Blue Wave... And fix this ridiculous regressive giveaway to the rich hateful corrupt GOP mess our country is now...


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Pretty much, yeah. I'd never seen her until these pics. And remember, he cries like a baby if muslims are inconvenienced.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Pork went to my high school... What a jackass.. Thomas is a stupid bought off pervert...


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

History lesson for liberals...
FDR and Abusing Power: Reshaping the Supreme Court | American Experience | PBS


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> LMAO I was just watching MSNBC and I am laughing so hard I am crying....LMAO


*I bet Rachel Madcow pissed all over her strap on!*


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 27, 2018)

I think the prospect of turning back the clock and giving the states right to outlaw abortion again, will energize the blue opposition, especially women, to take over those state governments that do.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



They didn't just block him.

They smeared him in the press and basically killed his nomination before his hearing.  

Real stand up guys.  

I cheered when Teddy died and only hope he suffered.... a lot.

I will cheer when Biden finally joins him in hell.


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SSGT Bags said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


McConnell didn't let it come to the floor for a vote, he may not have had the votes, I don't know.  Having said that,
how many Bills passed the through the House of representatives and Reid killed them on the Senate floor. Might be apples and oranges,
 but, this is just how politics works. No laws were broken.  You just put on your big boy pants, suck it up and move forward.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 27, 2018)

Get ready for the bloodiest, most partisan driven war our government has seen since Vietnam.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 27, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO I was just watching MSNBC and I am laughing so hard I am crying....LMAO
> ...




    This time she isn’t fake crying.


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> Wasn't kennedy, Borks replacement pick? Reagan couldn't get Bork through and the left made it clear they would only confirm a nomination they agreed with...Bork once joked that his name has become an adjective because of the nomination process i.e. "they borked the pick"...lol



Right --- and I hope they don't bork the next Trump pick, but it's possible. With only 51 votes needed, however, it would be a lot harder to bork someone. 

A lot of rumors are saying Clarence Thomas may be next, though he's only 69. I hope so --- he hasn't talked for years and can't really be in compos mentis -- it would be good to replace him with a conservative black who is young and could serve for decades. Because then Ginsburg is still 85 or 86 then, and how long can she really keep going? She is already failing in ability, clearly. These are all supposed to be ethnic picks: white guy, black, Jew. Could do an Oriental for the Jew seat, I guess.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


LOL  The senate exists to create and pass laws.  It also exists to advise and consent on Supreme Court nominations made by the sitting President of the United States.  Read your Constitution if you don't believe me.  Saying they don't need to follow a reasonable time frame isn't in there because no one expected senators to be quite so irresponsible with their decisions in order to keep power.  Republicans are a more and more power hungry group of madmen.  It even led them to nominate and elect and now support a disgusting piece of work like Donald Trump, who is humiliating the U.S. in front of the entire world.

You're just making excuse after excuse for what was a miserable manipulation of power and someday, somehow, I hope those guys get bitten in the ass for it.  But not that the Dems do it "back."  The Senate needs to buckle down and do its job, including compromising on legislation that can move this country forward.  Who cares if you get reelected--do what is right.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 27, 2018)

*Oh for FUCKS SAKE.......*
 It has already began.... CNN ramping up the fear about abortion overturning and gay marriage.
It's been a couple hours, and CNN is in full swing already.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


/------/ I hope they do just to see it fry your bacon.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Not a single Dem compromised with the tax cuts. Nor with the immigration bill. They stick together like dick and homo ass.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

Mike Lee would be good! President Donald J. Trump’s Supreme Court List

I know who would be the best, but he's needed in the Senate.

His name rhymes with Red shoes. Mhmm.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Get ready for the bloodiest, most partisan driven war our government has seen since Vietnam.


Try and remain calm, brainwashed fear mongered GOP propaganda hater dupe.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


?  They voted down Bork, 58-42.   If the MeToo movement had been at the time, Ol' Clarence Pubie In His Teeth Thomas should have been voted down, as well.  But the foreshadowing of what the Republican Party was becoming was evident.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *Oh for FUCKS SAKE.......*
> It has already began.... CNN ramping up the fear about abortion overturning and gay marriage.
> It's been a couple hours, and CNN is in full swing already.


I wouldn't watch too much of CNN.  It's not good for your teeth.


----------



## kaz (Jun 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


No one said midterms except you


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Get ready for the bloodiest, most partisan driven war our government has seen since Vietnam.



Maybe not..... Because we have the votes, and they don't. They may do a lot of yelling and cursing and screaming in Congress, as Rand Paul is now on TV saying they do all the time now, but I don't see how they can block much of anything Trump wants to do.

The worst thing I foresee is that they'll dig up fake dirt on WHOMEVER Trump appoints and try to Bork him/her.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Ain't it great the way the GOP only needs 51 votes to pass tax cuts on the rich but Democrats need 60 to fix this mess?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 27, 2018)

Republicans cheated to get the court in their favor now we face more potentially unamerican decisions.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 27, 2018)

Time to buy more shares of "Pink Pussy Hat" stocks on the Exchange tomorrow.

Because it's the favorite headgear of looney liberals and radical feminists who will be back out in force protesting again.   ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > *Oh for FUCKS SAKE.......*
> ...



I don't, it is mainly for the entertainment value and to witness the triggerization.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Get ready for the bloodiest, most partisan driven war our government has seen since Vietnam.
> ...


Bork was a ideological idiot.


----------



## kaz (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


2020's full of shit.  It was about presidential elections


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Get ready for the bloodiest, most partisan driven war our government has seen since Vietnam.
> ...



RUSSIA!!!


----------



## JBond (Jun 27, 2018)

That is all. It is going to be fun watching the nut jobs lose their collective minds.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just heard on ABC News radio.


This is most excellent news. Now Mr Trump can get us another conservative and then we can overturn Rove vs Wade

-Geaux


----------



## candycorn (Jun 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just heard on ABC News radio.



Bad news for the nation.  God help us.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 27, 2018)

Now CNN is talking about the end of Affirmative action and women's rights getting set back.
This is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!




EDIT..... before commercial they managed to squeeze in that gay people might have to worry about getting refused at hotels.
This is too much.


----------



## JBond (Jun 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Republicans cheated to get the court in their favor now we face more potentially unamerican decisions.


Cheated? Wake up idiot. Dems are the ones that don't give a fuck about their constituents. That is why they rigged their primaries.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


If they needed one vote a couple of Democrats would have voted for it. They are not lockstep bought off GOP neo-nazis... LOL


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks goodness Her Thighness Clinton is not POTUS right now for a host of reasons, this being one. I can't imagine her picking (2) judges


Yikes

-Geaux


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Now CNN is talking about the end of Affirmative action and women's rights getting set back.
> This is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!


If you are a brainwashed racist who enjoys voting against their own interests LOL...


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Thanks goodness Her Thighness Clinton is not POTUS right now for a host of reasons, this being one. I can't imagine her picking (2) judges
> 
> 
> Yikes
> ...


We might actually have rejoined the human race LOL!


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 27, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> I think the prospect of turning back the clock and giving the states right to outlaw abortion again, will energize the blue opposition, especially women, to take over those state governments that do.


YES! Run on fear mongering!
It worked so well in 2016. They need you to run the DNC!


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *Oh for FUCKS SAKE.......*
> It has already began.... CNN ramping up the fear about abortion overturning and gay marriage.
> It's been a couple hours, and CNN is in full swing already.



They are right to cover these issues --- I didn't think of the homosexual marriage stuff, but look at this thread: a lot of conservative males are salivating at the prospect of getting women back under their thumbs, having to raise the men's rape-get or seduction and abandonment pregnancies till they are 18 or more. And by the women alone, of course. THAT will turn a lot of women away from Repubs, and so I doubt Trump will appoint anyone with an anti-abortion record. I've been a Republican woman for a loooonnnnnnng time and I know that there always was a gentlemanly but silent agreement that the GOP doesn't mess with women's rights. And they didn't. And Trump clearly was never an antiabortionist before, so I'm hoping he'll hang onto that value.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Republicans cheated to get the court in their favor now we face more potentially unamerican decisions.


you are so full of shit the sewage companies have put a collective ban on your ass.


----------



## miketx (Jun 27, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> I think the prospect of turning back the clock and giving the states right to outlaw abortion again, will energize the blue opposition, especially women, to take over those state governments that do.


Salivating at the very thought of killing a fetus or 2 huh?


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 27, 2018)

One word:

*WINNING*


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks goodness Her Thighness Clinton is not POTUS right now for a host of reasons, this being one. I can't imagine her picking (2) judges
> ...


/——/ I haven’t seen democRATs freak out like this since slavery was outlawed.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > *Oh for FUCKS SAKE.......*
> ...



HAhahaha!!!..... you should work for CNN.
Yep...this will result in more rapes and child molestation!!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 27, 2018)

Hopefully that moonbat crone Ruth Bader Ginsberg will also retire soon.

So that Pres. Trump can put another conservative Supreme Court justice on the bench.  ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally unbelievable
> ...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Then you better hope that Collins or Flake toe the line


They never do but there are a couple of dems in Trump states that we will be able to sway.....not worried....Ruth is on her last leg too so Trump could go a little moderate with this pick and swing right for Ruth's seat....


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 27, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> I think the prospect of turning back the clock and giving the states right to outlaw abortion again, will energize the blue opposition, especially women, to take over those state governments that do.




Turn back the clock to allow humans to behave as savages...maybe you want human sacrifice back.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...






candycorn said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard on ABC News radio.
> ...



Funny when non believing leftists ask God for help.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally unbelievable
> ...


/——-/ Stolen???? Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> RUSSIA!!!



If you are saying the Dems will try to get Trump impeached before he gets his USSC pick in, they just don't have the votes in the House to impeach, and unless they overturn the majority in the House at Midterms, they just can't impeach. Doesn't matter about the Senate: the House impeaches, IF they have the votes. But because elections are uncertain, I think Trump will move fast, this summer. August, the swearing-in.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 27, 2018)

OMG they are in a panic
Liberal Meltdown Over Justice Kennedy Retirement

Dems Melt Down Over Kennedy Retirement


It's hilarious.....Winning too much.......but I'm still ok with it.

I wonder what kind of violence they will come up with now.....Kennedy may need armed guards....these people are nuts.


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> [QUOlot of conservative males are salivating at the prospect of getting women back under their thumbs,



The sad thing is that stupid Moon Bats actually believe shit like that.


----------



## JBond (Jun 27, 2018)

This was the biggest reason I voted for Trump. Hoped he would do something, anything about illegal immigration and lowering taxes, but SC appointments are far more important than nearly anything else a President can accomplish in his term.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 27, 2018)

grainbely said:


> Why do you sad losers care more about hurting liberals - who are Americans the people protected by the constitution and bill of rights - rather than getting and explaining good policy?


Because you people are a stain on our constitution. Best to wipe you away and restore Americas values.
While you idiots debate on which bathroom to use the rest of us work to protect our families & future.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Maybe I AM nice.  I can't understand why watching people get all upset is so enjoyable for some folks.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 27, 2018)

So far the fear mongering includes......

1) Reverse of Roe vs. Wade (like this has never been talked about)
2) Affirmative action ending (which of course would be awesome)
3) Women's rights going back to the 1960's
4) Gays may lose rights to stay in hotels and restaurants
5) Men will get away with rape

* Holy Cow..... we are seeing full triggerization!!!!   You never go full triggered!!!*


----------



## DOTR (Jun 27, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



   If his daughter suffers from homosexuality you can bet their was some severe abuse in her background.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 27, 2018)

iceberg said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans cheated to get the court in their favor now we face more potentially unamerican decisions.
> ...



Funny how you say that. After all this is an election year, so we can't nominate a justice yet.


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...




You shoulkd go check out DU.  they are going batshit crazy.

Just wait until that evil bitch Ginsburg licks the bucket.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> So far the fear mongering includes......
> 
> 1) Reverse of Roe vs. Wade (like this has never been talked about)
> 2) Affirmative action ending (which of course would be awesome)
> ...


/——/ The screeched the same thing when Thomas was appointed


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Aw...it's kind of funny.
I mean c'mon... CNN has lost it.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 27, 2018)

JBond said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans cheated to get the court in their favor now we face more potentially unamerican decisions.
> ...



That did not happen.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 27, 2018)

Meister said:


> When is he retiring?  After the elections?  Might not be a slam dunk for the conservatives. just saying


Next month.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > *Oh for FUCKS SAKE.......*
> ...


I like to think of it as several men making a lot of noise as if they were a small army.


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> EDIT..... before commercial they managed to squeeze in that gay people might have to worry about getting refused at hotels.
> This is too much.



I'm for a libertarian justice: I wish Trump would appoint someone who would stuff all this have-to-bake-pervert-cakes if you are a Republican, but can throw prominent members of the Administration out of restaurants freely if you are a leftist -- I want to see a return to everyone getting to say who they do or don't do business with. Freely. 

That would put the onus back on the public to act reasonably normal instead of being constantly outrageous as so many  are now. If they want to do business, stay in a hotel, rent an apartment, etc. In my lifetime business people could freely decide whom they would do business with, and lose the profits but gain freedom to choose. I want that back.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 27, 2018)

Borillar said:


> Really? Where was the liberal replacement for Thurgood Marshall? We got Uncle Thomas instead. It wasn’t Obama’s job to put in another right wing politician in robes like Scalia. It was to nominate a qualified person to fill the seat.


Republicans and self-proclaimed conservatives make up the rules as they go along.

AKA, they lie.

If Republicans didn't lie, they'd have nothing to say.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


/——-/ Their wedding song was “I want a girl, just like the girl that married dear old Dad.”’


----------



## task0778 (Jun 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > RUSSIA!!!
> ...



The House can vote to impeach the President if they want to, assuming the Dems regain control.    But he won't go anywhere unless the Senate holds a trial and votes to remove him from office.   Which last I heard requires 67 votes (2/3 majority), which just ain't going to happen unless he does something really bad that no one knows about yet.

But here's the kicker-----guess who gets to be the next President?   Mike Pence.   We're you expecting a big change in direction?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 27, 2018)

*Next year according to CNN......*

*


 *


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 27, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


>


Absolutely


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Yes brainwashing is so exciting on Fox Rush world LOL...


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> They voted down Bork, 58-42.   If the MeToo movement had been at the time, Ol' Clarence Pubie In His Teeth Thomas should have been voted down, as well.  But the foreshadowing of what the Republican Party was becoming was evident.



Oh, it was just this thing about never being able to block a black no matter what. That pubic hair! I totally supported Anita Hill. That guy should have been arrested and spent his life in jail, not on the bench of the Supreme Court unable to talk and all his opinions written by his clerks.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Ohhhhh, the butthurt !


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Where was the liberal replacement for Thurgood Marshall? We got Uncle Thomas instead. It wasn’t Obama’s job to put in another right wing politician in robes like Scalia. It was to nominate a qualified person to fill the seat.
> ...


/——/ Marc is projecting again. He’s so cute,


----------



## hunarcy (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally unbelievable
> ...



"Stolen"?  Did anyone cheat?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Protect them cobwebs girlfriend!


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT..... before commercial they managed to squeeze in that gay people might have to worry about getting refused at hotels.
> ...


Yes you should be able to hate and discriminate against anyone you want... What could be wrong with that? Bigotry and discrimination is good LOL!


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you sad losers care more about hurting liberals - who are Americans the people protected by the constitution and bill of rights - rather than getting and explaining good policy?
> ...


True story


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Maybe I AM nice.  I can't understand why watching people get all upset is so enjoyable for some folks.



Don't go too far in that direction  --- I'm concluding there' s no percentage in nice.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Where was the liberal replacement for Thurgood Marshall? We got Uncle Thomas instead. It wasn’t Obama’s job to put in another right wing politician in robes like Scalia. It was to nominate a qualified person to fill the seat.
> ...


A little salve will help with that.


----------



## hunarcy (Jun 27, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> ...



OMG, no.  If for no other reason, he's just too darned old...and he's crazy


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...




Probably no action in there since Carter


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard on ABC News radio.
> ...



Kennedy is a conservative and not a single current member of SCOTUS supports over turning RvW


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


Funny how it is the GOP bs character assassination propaganda machine against every respected media Outlet in the world, isn't it, super duper?


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Overturning Roe versus Wade Is just b*******for the chumps.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Roe vs Wade isn't going anywhere. Just hyperbole and fear mongering


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Thats what Anita Hill claims. You realize Thomas has pubic hair on his head right? Could have fallen on the Coke can. She was a liar.


----------



## hunarcy (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



People in the Legislature aren't impeached.  That is for removing those in the Executive Branch.  You merely vote out members of the House and Senate in the next election if they deserve it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Okay well that is what the Republicans should do, also the one The Donald decides on should be a good Practising Christian man or woman, a Christian not one of these Exotic Religions, it is amazing that Obama did not appoint a Muslim to that Court, but The Donald should decide on someone like that Scalia but younger approx 46 years in age under 50 is better for the longevity someone age approx 46 years in age could sit on that Court for the next 35 years, I have read for some time about these things like the United States Supreme Court because it's interesting.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2018)

Roe isn't going to be overturned, I do expect however the Dims will get their side all lathered and foaming by November however.
Best to get a nominee and get them seated as quickly as possible. 
I was happy to hear that Trump is already going over his list of potential nominees.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Disagree. Roberts Court would like to make a splash. He did it with Obamacare as a swing vote. Who knows?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


/——/ We call a spade a spade. It’s all agenda driven indoctrination


----------



## JBond (Jun 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The party in power can do what it wants regarding a vote. Tough luck for liberal nut jobs.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> LMAO I was just watching MSNBC and I am laughing so hard I am crying....LMAO



What is happening are the Leftist Media Whores on it about to have Grand Mal Seizures?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


/——-/ it the cost of freedom just like your idiotic Strawman argument is the price we pay for Freedom of Speech.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> I think the prospect of turning back the clock and giving the states right to outlaw abortion again, will energize the blue opposition, especially women, to take over those state governments that do.


So, you can name four other sitting Justices that have expressed a desire or willingness to overturn Roe?


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mike Lee would be good! President Donald J. Trump’s Supreme Court List
> 
> I know who would be the best, but he's needed in the Senate.
> 
> His name rhymes with Red shoes. Mhmm.


But we would lose his vote on confirmation. He would have to recuse himself.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2018)

Ya know, I'm kind of getting tired of all this winning....
























Just kidding!  The Shots are on Me!!!    lol


I really should make this into a meme.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Joe Scarborough will be on his soapbox tomorrow...hope he falls off.


----------



## imawhosure (Jun 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





JBond said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



JBond is correct.  With all 3 branches of government, the Repubs can change the rules, vote, and put a Supreme court Justice on in 15 min if they want to, lol.

Your side is SCREWD, and the worst is yet to come.  And know what?  We LOVE IT!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Roe isn't going to be overturned, I do expect however the Dims will get their side all lathered and foaming by November however.
> Best to get a nominee and get them seated as quickly as possible.
> I was happy to hear that Trump is already going over his list of potential nominees.



How would the new situation on that court with a solid Republican Majority affect something like the Leftists wanting to eliminate the Electoral College because The Donald beat Hillary? In the event they attempted to get rid of the Electoral College could someone take that to the Supreme Court and the Leftists get slapped down?


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Liberals have begun to react to Kennedy announcement.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Roe isn't going to be overturned, I do expect however the Dims will get their side all lathered and foaming by November however.
> ...


/——/ I’m not sure the SC can make that ruling. It would call for an repeal.  How *is the Constitution amended? *
Article V of the Constitution prescribes how an amendment can become a part of the Constitution. While there are two ways, only one has ever been used. All 27 Amendments have been ratified after two-thirds of the House and Senate approve of the proposal and send it to the states for a vote. Then, three-fourths of the states must affirm th


----------



## DrLove (Jun 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



From you SASSY as in SERIOUS?

Watch - Donald's pick will long for coat hanger abortions in very dark alleys 

And you will rejoice!!


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 27, 2018)

My prediction:  watch for Justice Thomas to declare his retirement once  he knows The replacement for Kennedy is a confirmed conservactive.  He suggested before the 2016  election he would retire soon.  I think he held off until they got the majority.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Or a Convention of the States.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Kennedy is a loser. 

-Geaux


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Thats what Anita Hill claims. You realize Thomas has pubic hair on his head right? Could have fallen on the Coke can. She was a liar.



Wooly head, right...........I wondered about that at the time. But Anita hill is black, too, so I figured she could tell the difference! Assuming there is a difference. Not just on the Coke can, in the pages of some papers, too. That man was grotesque. Something seriously wrong with him.


----------



## hunarcy (Jun 27, 2018)

DOTR said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SSGT Bags said:
> ...


Perhaps...perhaps not.  I expect there'll be a lot of Republicans trying to primary Trump, unless his popularity rises pretty quickly.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Liberals have begun to react to Kennedy announcement.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



There is nobody on the current court that favors or returning it


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2018)

DrLove said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


/——/ Not to worry. You libs can still sell the baby body parts for fun and profit,


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Well you are an expert on that since you’re the biggest of them all


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 27, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Bring em on. Hope they bring lunch

Trump mowed down (12) Pubs from the establishment.  

-Geaux


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats what Anita Hill claims. You realize Thomas has pubic hair on his head right? Could have fallen on the Coke can. She was a liar.
> ...


Something wrong with her.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

DrLove said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Sure.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 27, 2018)

DrLove said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Your abortions will be safe, but watch for Roe v Wade being overturned and the decision for abortions will be given to the States.  You'll have to move to a state Like New York to clean up the result of your over-heated Saturday night passion in the backseat of your Nash Rambler.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Thanks so that means it would be difficult for the Leftists to abolish the Electoral College, they would have to get two thirds of House and Senate approval and then three fourths of States to affirm, so their thing from months ago about how they were saying they were going to get rid of the Electoral College was just more unhinged mania from them because of the Trump Derangement Syndrome that is consuming them.

I was reading that there were some elections yesterday for the November elections and from what I read America now enters Full Political Polarisation, on the Democrat side they had some pretty out there SJWs being elected and on the Republican side you had Trump Supporters being elected, how the Democrats think that going even more Far Leftist than they already are by picking full on SJWs is going to help them I do not know, IMHO if the choice is between some unhinged Screaming and Bedwetting SJW and a Trump Conservative I think probably many Independents and also Libertarians will pick the Trump Conservative.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard on ABC News radio.
> ...



Uh.oh.  The left is calling on God.

Must be really really scared.


----------



## hunarcy (Jun 27, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



True.  Time will tell.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


3/4 of state legislatures. In the United States we have federalism or shared government between state and federal with some powers being concurrent or shared.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard on ABC News radio.
> ...


/——/ Move to Cuba where Raoul makes all judicial appointments. No questions asked,


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

How the liberals now view their world...


----------



## DrLove (Jun 27, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Your abortions will be safe, but watch for Roe v Wade being overturned and the decision for abortions will be given to the States.  You'll have to move to a state Like New York to clean up the result of your over-heated Saturday night passion in the backseat of your Nash Rambler.



Simplistic Idiocy for Trumptards.

 DO be lettin' us know - Perhaps after Donald's Baby Kinapping (DBK) escapade?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> How the liberals now view their world...


/——/ Oh the humanity.....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Do not forget Venezuela that Socialist Paradise


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


For Lucy....
Federalism - National Constitution Center


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 27, 2018)

A glorious, glorious day indeed!! Talk about a day one can freely flip the bird at anybody on the left....today is it!! For at least a generation, the assault on American culture is trainwrecked....and I'm beyond giddy about it. With any luck, this will just push the level of discord and division between the left and the right to a height not seen since 1859!! Go....go....

Message to my conservative pals? Go out and get some premium beer to celebrate tonight.... this kind of winning doesn't come around too often.. Munch, munch!


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Thanks so that means it would be difficult for the Leftists to abolish the Electoral College, they would have to get two thirds of House and Senate approval and then three fourth of States to affirm, so their thing from months ago about how they were saying they were going to get rid of the Electoral College was just more unhinged mania from them because of the Trump Derangement Syndrome that is consuming them.


Lucy Hamilton  Some democrat  Iowa State House Representative got the idea they would pass the Compact law that would go around the eleuctoral college making the Popular Vote determine the Presidency.  Even the Then Democrat Governor said he would veto any bill that would require Iowa,s electoral vote would be given to the popular vote winner.  Small States will not give over our EC votes to the majority making our votes for Presidency meaningless.  Not yet!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

You thought the Left had gone bonkers before, this has them foaming at the mouth with insanity.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Thank you I have Bookmarked that and will study it.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Expect a flurry of Scripture quoting during the nomination process.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



God isn't going to help them with their immorality


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> A glorious, glorious day indeed!! Talk about a day one can freely flip the bird at anybody on the left....today is it!! For at least a generation, the assault on American culture is trainwrecked....and I'm beyond giddy about it. With any luck, this will just push the level of discord and division between the left and the right to a height not seen since 1859!! Go....go....
> 
> Message to my conservative pals? Go out and get some premium beer to celebrate tonight.... this kind of winning doesn't come around too often.. Munch, munch!


You might want to wait until you have an actual confirmation.  It hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I sent you more info...check you in-box.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Roe isn't going to be overturned, I do expect however the Dims will get their side all lathered and foaming by November however.
> ...



Getting rid of the electoral college would be a legislative action, and nearly impossible.
It's in the Constitution, so to get rid of it would require 2/3 of the Senate AND 2/3 of the House as well as a 38 of 50 states ratification to kill it.
It would be a huge uphill undertaking to get that kind of approval.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 27, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > A glorious, glorious day indeed!! Talk about a day one can freely flip the bird at anybody on the left....today is it!! For at least a generation, the assault on American culture is trainwrecked....and I'm beyond giddy about it. With any luck, this will just push the level of discord and division between the left and the right to a height not seen since 1859!! Go....go....
> ...



Meh

Court to be 6-3....might take a while but that's what it will be. Likely to be 7-2 soon too!

Yuk....yuk.....


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!! President Trump gets his 2nd SC nominee! WOO HOO!  Liberal heads EXPLODE!


He's retiring probably because he doesn't want to be Sitting when Obergefell unravels in front of the Bench.  He's made the mess and now he'll take his fat paycheck and go golfing in his last years.  Thanks Kennedy!


----------



## hadit (Jun 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard on ABC News radio.
> ...



Oh, they'll try anything to delay until they are in control again.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 27, 2018)

hadit said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I think this is more like a ploy to scare middle dems to vote left.  All we need as an antidote is to shine a spotlight on some seedy aspects of the left.  Like what happened in 2016.  Worked like a charm.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> A glorious, glorious day indeed!! Talk about a day one can freely flip the bird at anybody on the left....today is it!! For at least a generation, the assault on American culture is trainwrecked....and I'm beyond giddy about it. With any luck, this will just push the level of discord and division between the left and the right to a height not seen since 1859!! Go....go....
> 
> Message to my conservative pals? Go out and get some premium beer to celebrate tonight.... this kind of winning doesn't come around too often.. Munch, munch!


I’m already putting back some suds!


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

hadit said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Optimum word here is “try.”


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 27, 2018)

Here it comes: Fuck Civility | HuffPost


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Here it comes: Fuck Civility | HuffPost




Wow these people  are losing it


----------



## kaz (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SSGT Bags said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Republicans followed the Joe Biden rule.  Name the last SCOTUS nominated in a Presidential election year


----------



## kaz (Jun 27, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Yep.  He repeatedly fucked us.  Don't let the door hit you on the way out.  Resigning was the greatest thing he ever did for his country


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 27, 2018)

Meister said:


> When is he retiring?  After the elections?  Might not be a slam dunk for the conservatives. just saying


The article said this Summer.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > A glorious, glorious day indeed!! Talk about a day one can freely flip the bird at anybody on the left....today is it!! For at least a generation, the assault on American culture is trainwrecked....and I'm beyond giddy about it. With any luck, this will just push the level of discord and division between the left and the right to a height not seen since 1859!! Go....go....
> ...


Nominee wil slip through the bowels of Congress faster than a greased burrito.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > When is he retiring?  After the elections?  Might not be a slam dunk for the conservatives. just saying
> ...


By end of month.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Here it comes: Fuck Civility | HuffPost



HuffingPaint be mad


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Starbucks filled with crybaby liberals today.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just heard on ABC News radio.



Effective July 31. 

Ah the last swing vote on the court. Now every justice will be rather predictably partisan.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 27, 2018)

Now Ginzburg needs to be impeached, along with Sotomayor. We need three more Trump appointments, hopefully Justices who agree with Thomas Jefferson on deportation of treasonous vermin a necessary option for our govt. and national safety. People who call for assassinations of police officers, advocate for criminal illegal entry into the U.S., violent hate crimes, hire gangsters with Craig's List ads to attack  legal demonstration rallies and other peoples' rights of freedom of assembly, and open and blatant treason, as the Obama administration and the vast majority of the Democratic Party have and do daily, need to go, and go soon.

No more of this dope-addled degeneracy, the core Democrati Party platform::

_*"NAMBLA" logic - an extreme absolutist position which demands that for logical consistencies sake that certain gross crimes be allowed, in order that no one might feel restrained.*_

_Stirling S. Newberry 

... and a lot more of this common sense and wise advice from one of our more prominent Founders:

*Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*

Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816 
_


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Here it comes: Fuck Civility | HuffPost


Wow, I have serious concerns about this guy's sanity.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2018)

Kennedy, in a very suave political move, is telling American female voters, "Don't vote and you will get what you deserve, nothing."

We will see if this motivates a smashing blue electoral vote that sweeps all before it, leaving Trump unprotected against Congress.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 27, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > When is he retiring?  After the elections?  Might not be a slam dunk for the conservatives. just saying
> ...





Bush92 said:


> By end of month.


Yee haw!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 27, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kennedy, in a very suave political move, is telling American female voters, "Don't vote and you will get what you deserve, nothing."
> 
> We will see if this motivates a smashing blue electoral vote that sweeps all before it, leaving Trump unprotected against Congress.



Jake I thought you were a Republican.  What an odd thing to say


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 27, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Now Ginzburg needs to be impeached, along with Sotomayor. We need three more Trump appointments, hopefully Justices who agree with Thomas Jefferson on deportation of treasonous vermin a necessary option for our govt. and national safety. People who call for assassinations of police officers, advocate for criminal illegal entry into the U.S., violent hate crimes, hire gangsters with Craig's List ads to attack  legal demonstration rallies and other peoples' rights of freedom of assembly, and open and blatant treason, as the Obama administration and the vast majority of the Democratic Party have and do daily, need to go, and go soon.



Ginsburg is the most impeachable Justice in modern memory.  No Justice I know of has given an interview to the press just before a Hearing saying how they were going to cast at the Hearing.  Buh-BAM!  The definition of an impeachable Justice.  The hearing would take about 5 minutes to get it done.  "Did you say this to this press outlet on this date just prior to the Hearing?"  "Yes".  "Yer outta here!....buh bye...bye now."


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




It's not a Presidential election year.
There's a difference.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Here it comes: Fuck Civility | HuffPost



I'd discuss this with him.

And then beat his ass.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Here it comes: Fuck Civility | HuffPost
> ...




Did you really read that?  Some one is going to get hurt...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Oh yeah.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Shit is going to hit the fan boys and girls...
> ...


Act accordingly?

What action are you speaking of?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Up until this happened, I figured violence could (could) be avoided.

Not so sure now.
.


----------



## grainbely (Jun 27, 2018)

Meister said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...


You would not like the world that progressivism delivered us from.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 27, 2018)

Suppose the "Blue Wave" comes down- the libs will show their hypocrisy.

Will not even consider the President's nominations, and will try steal the seat, even after their whine fest about Garland


----------



## grainbely (Jun 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you sad losers care more about hurting liberals - who are Americans the people protected by the constitution and bill of rights - rather than getting and explaining good policy?
> ...


Progressivism brought us all the labor benefits.

Anyway, you're a stain on humanity. xD. Look how worthless that statement is.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 27, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Now Ginzburg needs to be impeached, along with Sotomayor. We need three more Trump appointments, hopefully Justices who agree with Thomas Jefferson on deportation of treasonous vermin a necessary option for our govt. and national safety. People who call for assassinations of police officers, advocate for criminal illegal entry into the U.S., violent hate crimes, hire gangsters with Craig's List ads to attack  legal demonstration rallies and other peoples' rights of freedom of assembly, and open and blatant treason, as the Obama administration and the vast majority of the Democratic Party have and do daily, need to go, and go soon.
> ...



Indeed. Plus she said she would leave the country if we didn't vote for her candidate; if she doesn't like our system of elections she has no business sitting on a Federal bench at all. She's also obviously a deranged alcoholic and mentally incompetent .


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




That's what I am worried about,  they can't get their way and now calling for violence..


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


The GOP has its own facts and is a giveaway to the rich disgrace. The rest of the world has real facts. It's called journalism as opposed to propaganda... Super dupe.


----------



## Fang (Jun 27, 2018)

LMAO!!!!! Schumer wants to enact the Biden Rule and wait until after the November elections. It's not a Presidential election year you DUMB ASS. Trump is making the pick regardless.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Both sides are full of shit on lots of stuff.
You're just a Liberal hack.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Ya know, I'm kind of getting tired of all this winning....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not winning, Super Duper, only the greedy idiot GOP rich are are winning. And that is debatable too. That's domestic and economic policy. His madcap foreign policy we will see what happens... But also very doubtful...


----------



## skews13 (Jun 27, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. We now have a government that does not represent a majority of the people. When such a government exists that the majority of the people do not respect, the people will act accordingly.
> ...



I doubt you're intelligent enough to even interpret that reply.

Your reply proved that beyond any doubt.

Remember when ol' Ronnie Ray Gun said marijuana will  never be legal in this country?

I do.

How did that work out again?

If it's one thing that always rings true. conservatives do not win in the end. You've been on a losing streak ever since Lee signed that surrender at Appomattox.

That losing streak will continue. Enjoy your short term victories. You have exactly 27 years until whites are a minority of the voters in America. I'm sure that new majority won't be to hard on your grandkids.


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2018)

grainbely said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Wanna elaborate so we could have a discussion?  Or, are you just going to be vague?


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


On one side scumbag GOP and propaganda for the dupes, on the other side the speechless rest of the world...


----------



## MindWars (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Picaro (Jun 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Here it comes: Fuck Civility | HuffPost
> ...



lol deport the scum. Lincoln would do it; isn't he a hero of those vermin?


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Example of democratic lies? And not Obama's predictions on ACA the Congress changed...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2018)

how sweet the sound 

dnc wailing after retirement notice

David Siders (@davidsiders) | Twitter


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Only on Fox, super duper. Harassment is not violence, Waters is not they.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




So if we get rid of fox you will be super duper calm?


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> It would be AWESOME for Joe Arpiao to replace McCain.


I want to see Trump replace Ginsburg with Ted Cruz. I trust him on the SC for a lifetime.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> how sweet the sound
> 
> dnc wailing after retirement notice
> 
> David Siders (@davidsiders) | Twitter



They know they are already screwed on the senate....

Now the house is looking better.....

What a great day !!!!


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Bring back the fairness Doctrine and get rid of all the GOP High School grad pundits spreading garbage and Hate...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




We know you want the fairness  doctrine  back, because you hate anyone finding  out the truth


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Bring it....they'll rue the day they went against guns 


Exactly why we fight so hard for gun rights


----------



## boedicca (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




No it didn't.  It can choose not to Advise and Consent.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


In technicolor...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



You mean like you can keep your doctor if you like them.

Those lies ?


----------



## boedicca (Jun 27, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > It would be AWESOME for Joe Arpiao to replace McCain.
> ...




Ted would be a great pick for the SCOTUS.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




You just got a jab to the belly and a right cross to the jaw. Enjoy your day


----------



## Picaro (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> They know they are already screwed on the senate....
> 
> Now the house is looking better.....
> 
> What a great day !!!!



Re the House they're not even going to get half the normal turnover the Party who doesn't hold the White House usually gets in mid-terms. By 2020 they'll have so much lunatic treasonous baggage they'll lose a record number of seats then as well.

Their media influence is literally all gone at this point. They can never regain it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > They know they are already screwed on the senate....
> ...



They'll respond like petulant children.

That will get them support with moderates.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



You expected less from unhinged leftists?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Trey Gowdy.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I think the border kids thing was a fluke victory for them; they won't be able to pull that off much again. It was actually just Trump's enemies in the GOP that made it work in the first place. Many of them will 'retire' before 2020.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




People  got to leave people alone , I am a guy if I see it God help me and that's why it never happens ..if you see it call on us


----------



## Fang (Jun 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



WTF? The HuffPost article mentioned in this thread complains the SCOTUS decisions are all "reckless partisanship". Then they go on to say this, "We all know none of these rulings would have gone the way they did if Merrick Garland, President Barack Obama’s nominee, were on the court."  Uh what??? How can they possible know how Garland would have voted??? IF they are so sure these SCOTUS decisions this week would have went their way with Garland, then isn't THAT reckless partisanship at it's finest? These Liberals can't see anyone else's point of view but their own. They are so sure they have the moral high ground while being exactly what they hate. Stunning.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> You thought the Left had gone bonkers before, this has them foaming at the mouth with insanity.



Some already could be thinking of throwing themselves off rooftops


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

Fang said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



It's Huffpo...read the loon's crap on here it's where they get it


----------



## miketx (Jun 27, 2018)

The libwits all over the country are in a tizzy about this and especially the America hating scum in Washington. They are demanding that selecting a replacement be held off on until after the midterms. They skeered.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > You thought the Left had gone bonkers before, this has them foaming at the mouth with insanity.
> ...


Who am I to insert my beliefs in their affairs?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> The libwits all over the country are in a tizzy about this and especially the America hating scum in Washington. They are demanding that selecting a replacement be held off on until after the midterms. They skeered.


I haven't had this much fun since election night 16.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Fang said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Thank you, you read it


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > You thought the Left had gone bonkers before, this has them foaming at the mouth with insanity.
> ...


----------



## miketx (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## task0778 (Jun 27, 2018)

If you thought Trump Derangement Syndrome (TDS) was bad, now we got SCOTUS Derangement Syndrome (SDS).   It's gonna be a long, hot summer.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Hear that whistling sound? It's my point, sailing far over your head.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > The libwits all over the country are in a tizzy about this and especially the America hating scum in Washington. They are demanding that selecting a replacement be held off on until after the midterms. They skeered.
> ...



Man does it feel good.

In Nov 2016, I thought it was over.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Like Hillary is an evil Criminal and the rich pay too much in taxes... Who needs evidence LOL!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > The libwits all over the country are in a tizzy about this and especially the America hating scum in Washington. They are demanding that selecting a replacement be held off on until after the midterms. They skeered.
> ...



We couldn't even believe it...


----------



## miketx (Jun 27, 2018)

task0778 said:


> If you thought Trump Derangement Syndrome (TDS) was bad, now we got SCOTUS Derangement Syndrome (SDS).   It's gonna be a long, hot summer.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Now Ginsberg.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Why ? You lost


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Not to worry, the scumbag GOP will go overboard and it will become obvious even to many GOP twits like you that the GOP is a lying thieving disgrace. The United States will not make a come back 2 leadership until a democratic landslide.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You had that in 2008 and fucked it up beyond belief. It's what brought the red wave


----------



## miketx (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


No it won't, libwits are a lying thieving disgrace. They shoot people, throw dead animals in their yards, attack them in public and threaten their kids to list a few! YOU people do this and YOU people are sick and disgusting!


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Those were predictions blocked 2 years later, super duper. Fact checkers like Politico sometimes bend over backwards to produce democratic lies... Like everything you know from Fox Rush propaganda machine...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 27, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Remember when ol' Ronnie Ray Gun said marijuana will never be legal in this country?
> 
> I do.
> 
> ...



Listen sis, the legalization of Marijuana is quite a distance from the subject at hand... The complete disintegration of the progressive/democratic party... 

You say I have 27 years before whites are a minority and then throw out a half ass threat re: my grandchildren... I don't plan on being around 27 years from now and my grandchildren will be able to take care of themselves...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Dude, Trump has created a judicial system that'll last another 30 years.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm laughing....only progressives could hear this news and come in here and spike the football!!

You know what the bumper sticker says....


----------



## miketx (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


propaganda? Like hillary will win by a landslide or Trump has no path? That kind of propaganda?


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


More cherry picked GOP gossip hate propaganda repeated endlessly supposedly means something.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



How's that working out for you ?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




You will never have the supreme court,  in your life time now go back  to sleep


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when ol' Ronnie Ray Gun said marijuana will never be legal in this country?
> ...



Teach them well...never give quarter and remain viligant.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Dang s0n....my head hurts from seeing how bad your head hurts. Hey I get it.....head explosions are tough to plow through.....those Soetero years weren't that long ago!!!


@www.whosnotwinning.com


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


That kind of talk only helped Trump... No, propaganda like evil Hillary lock her up... Who needs evidence!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



And he is a retired teacher


----------



## miketx (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


And you're a goddam liar! It's been on every media outlet for days.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Heaven help those kids.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> You had that in 2008 and fucked it up beyond belief. It's what brought the red wave


No, that happened because President Blackenstein ate your lunch.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


More like Obama weeks LOL. Scott Brown was a catastrophe.But You dupes think he had had control for 2 years and caused the 2008 World depression... The world thinks you are evil. They don't get Fox Rush Savage Heritage examiner Etc and don't know you are just brainwashed fools.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


He is realizing it he can't hide the truth. .


----------



## Zander (Jun 27, 2018)

This is going to send a lot of the loony left over the edge.....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



They are having a totally unhinged x 1000 meltdown on Twitter, the below website has collected together a group of the most unhinged of unhinged Tweets, literally ALL they are bothered about is OMG we might not be able murder own children in the womb anymore and OMG we might not be able to fuck each other up the rectum anymore, illustrating that the Leftists Agenda is now just Murdering Children In The Womb and the LGBTQ Agenda, especially mid way down read the unhinged Satanic Bitch who Tweets that her MOTHER could NOT have an abortion and now she's FRIGHTENED her OWN daughters are going to be STOPPED from murdering their children in the womb, totally insane:





^^^^ A pity this bitches mother didn't have the coat hanger episode in a bath of Gin, the above bitch should certainly have been aborted, Burn In Hell you Evil Satanic Bitch and I hope your filthy bitch daughters have Chlamydia and every STD there is and that would mean they CANNOT get pregnant JUST so they can MURDER the child as it slumbers in the womb.

Here are the full on unhinged of the unhinged:

'HEIL TRUMP!' Anthony Kennedy's impending SCOTUS retirement sends libs into a TAILSPIN


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



^^^ see


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I wasn't trying to be clever or funny. It's a fact. History will notice...unprecedented obstruction and behavior, the birtherism...future generations will see it very clearly.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



But winning....
Especially today.

I'll take the brainwashed fool tag every day.... as long as I'm winning


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 27, 2018)

Zander said:


> This is going to send a lot of the loony left over the edge.....



Hey Zander bro....ain't it great?

Damn near split my sides laughing when I saw that rope


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Zander said:


> This is going to send a lot of the loony left over the edge.....



Yes because they are already Mentally Ill, they have existing mental illness.

Edited: I decided to delete the rest of my original post because having read it again most of it is Off Topic in relation to the OP Topic.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

Between this and 2 scoops the left have lost it.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2018)

lol. Twitter heads are EXPLODING all over the place there.

_After Trump was elected, many asked, "What's the worst that can happen?" This. This is the worst that can happen. If anyone has any Trump tapes they've been holding onto until closer to the midterms, for the love of God release them now.

485 replies3,690 retweets11,804 likes_


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


You are not winning. Bigoted greedy idiot GOP billionaires are winning, Super Duper.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Who's this Obama you speak of?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


You left out Putin, you're really freaking out.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Pal we, are destroying  you, and future generations  have to live under  it.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Have you seen liberals in hysterics


You mean like throwing members of the White House out of restaurants, rioting on the boarder, and mobs going to the HOMES of elected Republicans and members of ICE? Yes. Yes I have seen that. _Asshole_.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


/——-/ Here’s a short list: How liberal Democrats use lies to get what they want


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Hmm, no they don't. The new appointees aren't going to span 2 whole generations. Would you like to borrow my abacus, professor?

And the sad part...you aren't really winning shit. You are helping to rig the game against yourself.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> lol. Twitter heads are EXPLODING all over the place there.
> 
> _After Trump was elected, many asked, "What's the worst that can happen?" This. This is the worst that can happen. If anyone has any Trump tapes they've been holding onto until closer to the midterms, for the love of God release them now.
> 
> 485 replies3,690 retweets11,804 likes_



This is the left's Armageddon. Their worst fear bearing down and absolutley nothing they can do to stop it.

VICTORY!!!


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


/——/ Idiot GOP billionaires as opposed to real smart dirt poor democRATs


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Right now the Senate is 51-49.  At least 3 of those 51 are not allies of Trump.  It is not hard to imagine Trump's pick not getting the 50 votes unless the pick is more moderate than the zealots on the right will want.


Here is the "ultra right-winger" once again reveling in the idea of blocking actual Justices in favor of left-wing activists on the court. 

Why does someone have to be "allies of Trump" to approve a good candidate, you partisan _tool_?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> This is the left's Armageddon.


Haha...wow...you people are losing it... No, this court will not be making abortion illegal. Sorry, religious nutballs.


----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2018)

Verrrry   interesting......to see  that Judge Kennedy is retiring ....


My...... my......the meltdown of the lunatic Left   should  be of epic proportions!
What a beautiful month of June this has been, nah, what a beautiful year     2018!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> This is the left's Armageddon. Their worst fear bearing down and absolutley nothing they can do to stop it. VICTORY!!!


Here is the problem though - the left has been extremely violent over the past week. It's only going to get worse from here. You watch how many people are assaulted and/or killed over the next week.

The left is so disgusting.


----------



## skews13 (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Gay marriage isn't going to change.


bear513 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Actually they don't. All future generations need to do is win large enough majorities in the Congress, make Washington DC, and Puerto Rico states, appoint 2 new Justices along with the four new Senators that would go to Congress, and completely wipe out all conservative gains in one fell swoop, just that fast, and this can be done a lot faster and a lot sooner than you think.

In another 27 years, you are completely in the minority of voters, and none of this that is happening today will have any relevance.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > This is the left's Armageddon.
> ...



Read the thread, jackass I already said that 

Stupid motherfucker


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2018)

I'd like to take the opportunity to tell the left.............ELECTIONS HAVE CONSEQUENCES........

You lose again..................and there will probably another coming up soon........

Number 1 reason Hillary couldn't be allowed to win..........I'M LOVING IT.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, this court will not be making abortion illegal. Sorry, religious nutballs.


Who knows? 

You said there was "no way in hell" that Donald Trump was elected President. How did _that_ work out for you, sparky? Stop trying to play Nostradamus. You are *terrible* at it. You are wrong _every_ time. None of us can see the future..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

skews13 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


 
But today it does


----------



## kaz (Jun 27, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Now Ginzburg needs to be impeached, along with Sotomayor. We need three more Trump appointments, hopefully Justices who agree with Thomas Jefferson on deportation of treasonous vermin a necessary option for our govt. and national safety. People who call for assassinations of police officers, advocate for criminal illegal entry into the U.S., violent hate crimes, hire gangsters with Craig's List ads to attack  legal demonstration rallies and other peoples' rights of freedom of assembly, and open and blatant treason, as the Obama administration and the vast majority of the Democratic Party have and do daily, need to go, and go soon.
> ...



Yes, no one has made as clear in history ever that I've seen giving interviews that their rulings are based on politics as Ginsburg


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Notice how this disgusting libwit lies smokes and deflects and denies what has been all over the media.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> You said there was "no way in hell" that Donald Trump was elected President.


No I didn't...you just kind of invent your own reality as you go,don't you?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > You said there was "no way in hell" that Donald Trump was elected President.
> ...


Uh..._yes_...you *did*.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 27, 2018)

DrLove said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



It's not a muslim ban. Youre delusional .


----------



## kaz (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Overturning Roe wouldn't make abortion illegal


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You'll have to forgive her, Sas. She has been "triggered" by the realization that *President Trump* is about to appoint his *SECOND* Supreme Court Justice, is likely to appoint three, and could possibly appoint four.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

DrLove said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Not one Muslim allowed into America?

Cool


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

kaz said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Yep, State issue after it's overturned.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > One more time with that and we'll let a mod decide
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 27, 2018)

*I can toss 4 or 6 folks out of this thread in less than a minute. Wanna see? STICK to the specific topic and lay off each other. Deleted 14 on the last 5 pages. 

*


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2018)

"Justice Kennedy" - Twitter Search

Oh yes. Full blown meltdown.

_*If anyone has anything, a Video, audio recording, or other evidence pointing to Trump crimes or misconduct, NOW is the time to release them publicly Do NOT Wait The GOP will Force through a Justice Kennedy Replacement, unless there is sheer public outcry* #MidtermsBeforeSCOTUS

670 replies1,321 retweets2,634 likes_


----------



## Zander (Jun 27, 2018)

Ginsburg is 85 yrs 3 months old.... tic toc, tic toc...
Breyer is 79 yr s10 months old ..tic toc, tic toc


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> *I can toss 4 or 6 folks out of this thread in less than a minute. Wanna see? STICK to the specific topic and lay off each other. Deleted 14 on the last 5 pages.
> *


Tried to calm it down with a Cat scene......Was gonna use Twitty Bird next.


----------



## skews13 (Jun 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



It's not a matter of preference. It's a fact of historical events since the end of the Civil War. What is relevant today, doesn't have the same relevance tomorrow.

The civil rights that have been gained up until this point are not going away to satisfy some bigoted ideological or religious bent, no matter who is a judge on a court. That's the genius behind our country. An activist court that took 30 years to build can be wiped out by a Congress in just one year after it is sworn into office.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2018)

_My statement on the retirement of *Justice Kennedy*. “The American people should have a voice in the selection of their next Supreme Court Justice. Therefore, this vacancy should not be filled until we have a new Congress.”

3,286 replies25,538 retweets 76,151 likes
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~_
_*Senator Dick Durbin*‏Verified account @SenatorDurbin 2h2 hours ago_
_Joining @CNNSitRoom shortly to discuss *Justice Kennedy*’s retirement, and why the Senate should not consider a replacement until the American people have spoken in this year’s election (aka the McConnell standard)._


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



More from the Tweets, so I know they were already unhinged but not THIS unhinged:





^^^^ WTF totally insane they are


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2018)

_If Trump is given a hearing to appoint a new SCOTUS to replace *Justice Kennedy*, prior to the Midterms, America should take to the streets and protest! LET THE AMERICAN PEOPLE CHOOSE! We are starting a movement right now! #MidtermsBeforeSCOTUS Please join the movement!!

148 replies1,319 retweets 2,498 likes
_
More in the link I supplied. Much wailing and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Yeah..I saw that one. Oh my.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> _My statement on the retirement of *Justice Kennedy*. “The American people should have a voice in the selection of their next Supreme Court Justice. Therefore, this vacancy should not be filled until we have a new Congress.”
> 
> 3,286 replies25,538 retweets 76,151 likes
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~_
> ...


They'll have to Filabuster their butts off.........They don't have the numbers.  50 plus 1 to confirm........

We haven't seen unglued yet...............This will EPIC.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 27, 2018)

The Left is completely in infantile, hissy fit mode.  Coddled all their lives they can't take it when everything doesn't go their insane way.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2018)

Some are now bashing poor Kennedy for daring DARING to retire at 81 and not wait longer until ....whenever.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > *I can toss 4 or 6 folks out of this thread in less than a minute. Wanna see? STICK to the specific topic and lay off each other. Deleted 14 on the last 5 pages.
> ...


A Wyle E. Coyote meme for the Dems these days.


----------



## Sahba (Jun 27, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


Ha - Ha Ha - Ha Ha Ha  ...  Too bad we couldn't have gone back 10 years and saved the US from a deleterious 2 term administration... lol


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2018)

This MAY be the beginning of the civil war they are all talking about. Instead of north vs south..it will be dem vs repub.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Some are now bashing poor Kennedy for daring DARING to retire at 81 and not wait longer until ....whenever.


The left are taking this rather well.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> "Justice Kennedy" - Twitter Search
> 
> Oh yes. Full blown meltdown.
> 
> ...



Gracie the below website has collected the most unhinged of the unhinged Tweets, these peoples are TOTALLY insane, they have got to be off their meds or just not even diagnosed, these are NOT the comments that sane or even partially sane peoples make this is Leftist Americans, read this stuff:

Hot take: With Justice Kennedy retiring, it's time to report to the death camps

And also read this stuff, this is Leftist Americans, WTF happened how did the Party of John F. Kennedy degenerate into THIS?

'HEIL TRUMP!' Anthony Kennedy's impending SCOTUS retirement sends libs into a TAILSPIN


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > "Justice Kennedy" - Twitter Search
> ...


Yeah..I saw that too.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 27, 2018)

All I can say is that I'm going to miss him.

I rather liked the fact that the votes could go either way with a moderate being the deciding factor.  I don't like it when things swing too far in one direction or the other.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > This is the left's Armageddon. Their worst fear bearing down and absolutley nothing they can do to stop it. VICTORY!!!
> ...


Absolutely duped out of your mind.
.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2018)

This one is mindboggling:






Da fuck??? I mean..REALLY????


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > "Justice Kennedy" - Twitter Search
> ...


It's only just begun................They are LOSING and they know it.

Remember when they tried to get one from Obama right at the end of his term.  Saying that we should take it because we will get a worse choice with Hillary as President....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Some are now bashing poor Kennedy for daring DARING to retire at 81 and not wait longer until ....whenever.
> ...



There you have it AGAIN, them advocating violence and the MURDER of a JUDGE WTF?! That Curtis Cook wishes that Judge Kennedy was shot instead of JFK?! WTF is wrong with this crowd, I fear that unhinged is NOT a strong enough term to describe them. So IF something political does not go your way you advocate MURDERING your political opponents?! WTF and these maniacs say it is the CONSERVATIVES who are the Fascists?! What this all illustrates is that Leftists are COMMUNISTS the worst of the crowd, this is TOTAL Stalinism THIS is what Stalin did with his purges, they have to be never be allowed to be in any significant position of power ever AGAIN they cannot be trusted, they are OPENLY calling for those who politically disagree with them to be MURDERED. They are full on Communist Psychos now.


----------



## JGalt (Jun 27, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Some are now bashing poor Kennedy for daring DARING to retire at 81 and not wait longer until ....whenever.
> ...



Think the left is unhinged now? Just wait until they don't take the House *or* Senate in November, and Trump gets a second term in 2020.

They will go batshit crazy and full-retard.


----------



## miketx (Jun 27, 2018)

LordBrownTrout said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


NO he's a LIAR!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> This one is mindboggling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I know, I Screen Shot that one a few pages back. There is no adequate way to respond to it except I hope that fucking bitch AND her bitch daughters Burn In Hell. As a Mama myself I cannot relate on ANY level to that mentality, as a Mama you want the kidlets when grown to have their own kidlets and you then have Grandkidlets, you do NOT WISH that your own kidlets MURDER YOUR Grandkidlets in the womb. WTF?! Sick. Depraved. Deranged. Satantic. Evil. Human Filth. Rot In Hell You Demons. These are Demons Gracie, Pure Demons.


----------



## miketx (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


The butthurt from you traitors is phenomenal!


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> More from the Tweets, so I know they were already unhinged but not THIS unhinged:
> 
> View attachment 201517
> 
> ^^^^ WTF totally insane they are


I almost orgasmed from reading that! This must be what it felt like for Americans in the final days when Nazi, Germany was falling and Adolf Hitler died. Watching these oppressive fascists "lose hope" and start crying is among the greatest moments in U.S. _history_.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2018)

*Curtis CookVerified account*
*@Curtis_Cook*
Standup comedian and writer for the @JefferiesShow on @ComedyCentral. IG = CurtisCookComedy


----------



## task0778 (Jun 27, 2018)

It sure looks like things are about to get a lot nastier.   And I fear more violent too.   

It's funny as hell though:

1st, Joe Biden says we shouldn't consider a SCOTUS Justice nominee in a presidential election year, we should wait.   This is in 1992 during Bush 41's last year.

But then Scalia dies during Obama's last year and it's, oh yeah we need to consider Obama's nominee, Merrick Garland I think it was.

Now it's back to oh no, we can't consider Trump's nominee even though it's not Trump's last year.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Be prepared to protect yourselves.


----------



## impuretrash (Jun 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> _If Trump is given a hearing to appoint a new SCOTUS to replace *Justice Kennedy*, prior to the Midterms, America should take to the streets and protest! LET THE AMERICAN PEOPLE CHOOSE! We are starting a movement right now! #MidtermsBeforeSCOTUS Please join the movement!!
> 
> 148 replies1,319 retweets 2,498 likes
> _
> More in the link I supplied. Much wailing and gnashing of teeth.




Delicious liberal tears


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> _My statement on the retirement of *Justice Kennedy*. “The American people should have a voice in the selection of their next Supreme Court Justice. Therefore, this vacancy should not be filled until we have a new Congress.”
> 
> 3,286 replies25,538 retweets 76,151 likes
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~_
> ...



It is somewhere in this thread that the Republicans can get whoever the replacement for this Judge Kennedy is they can get him seated before the November election, something called the Nuclear Option a simple majority vote and he's in. Fuck Democrats. Good Luck Republicans and The Donald just go for it get the new man or woman on that Court and fast!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2018)

Libs didn't seem to mind Trump's first pick. So why the gnashing of teeth without even knowing who he has in mind for Kennedy's place???


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2018)

And this was before today.............BUCKLE UP FOLKS.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> This one is mindboggling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With that kind of bat-shit crazy thinking...I'm actually upset her mother couldn't get a "legal abortion". The world would be a MUCH more sane place today if she had.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> _If Trump is given a hearing to appoint a new SCOTUS to replace *Justice Kennedy*, prior to the Midterms, America should take to the streets and protest! LET THE AMERICAN PEOPLE CHOOSE! We are starting a movement right now! #MidtermsBeforeSCOTUS Please join the movement!!
> 
> 148 replies1,319 retweets 2,498 likes
> _
> More in the link I supplied. Much wailing and gnashing of teeth.



Is that these Bedwetting Communists threatening violence on the streets? Okay, ROFLAO Bring It On and I'll get the mega popcorn 

_*"We are starting a movement right now!" *
_
Yes a BOWEL movement you Commie Faggot so your Commie Faggot Boyfriend can fuck you up the rectum while thinking of you going full on 1917 Communist Revolution. Pathetic human filth GTFO.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Your waking  us up., not a good  idea


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

The cops won't even stop us..


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


No, I didn't. I know how many stupid people there are in this country. Heck, look at this board...


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2018)

_*Andrew Wortman*‏ @AmoneyResists 1h1 hour ago
Has anyone asked *Justice Kennedy* why after 20 years serving on the Supreme Court, his retirement couldn’t wait another 4 months?

76 replies168 retweets499 likes
_
Cuz he is TIRED? Dayum, what a retard.

But nope. Responders think otherwise..link below. omg. Fucking retards galore.'
Andrew Wortman on Twitter


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Yes do and everyone stay safe and look out for each other, this unhinged crowd are four leg dogs with rabies.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Your waking  us up., not a good  idea


Yeah,president Blackenstein really brought the roaches out of the woodwork...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> And this was before today.............BUCKLE UP FOLKS.



I fear for the American Nation because of these unhinged maniacs, prayers for you all to stay safe and also May Our Lord Bless The Donald and ALL of his Staff who these unhinged maniacs are now targeting.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




I know my motorcycle brothers,We are mellow but we can really  fight


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Calm down  don't make it a war..,


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> *Curtis CookVerified account*
> *@Curtis_Cook*
> Standup comedian and writer for the @JefferiesShow on @ComedyCentral. IG = CurtisCookComedy



As he has OPENLY ADVOCATED on Twitter that a United States Supreme Court is MURDERED, him saying he wished it was THAT Kennedy who was shot instead of JFK, as I think threatening or advocating killing a Judge like that is illegal is this Curtis Cook human filth going to be fired from those comedy programmes like the Bully Thug Leftist Maniacs got Roseanne's entire PROGRAMME trashed? Also this Curtis Cook should be arrested by American Federal Troops, it is getting time to take the gloves off on these filthy Subversive Terrorists. Do It. Arrest. Then Into Dungeons then into Gitmo.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > And this was before today.............BUCKLE UP FOLKS.
> ...


We already knew this about them............The Mask is being uncovered...........For all the World to see.........

They are their own worst enemies.........and it will cost them big in the next election...........I believe the American people need to see them for what they have become.


----------



## impuretrash (Jun 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> "Justice Kennedy" - Twitter Search



A positive goldmine...it's....it's...beautiful.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Right now the Senate is 51-49.  At least 3 of those 51 are not allies of Trump.  It is not hard to imagine Trump's pick not getting the 50 votes unless the pick is more moderate than the zealots on the right will want.
> ...



Fuck off and die, I have never claimed to be a ultra right-winger or any kind of right-winger.  The right-wingers in this country are brain dead sheep that could not think for themselves if someone held a gun to their head.

I want someone on the court that will rule via the law and not their ideology.   But that is a concept you will never be able to understand, as your because in your fucked up ultra right-winger party is far more important than country.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Your waking  us up., not a good  idea
> ...


That's what marxists do! MaObama woke up the sleeping giant. He thought the constitution didn't matter. He thought wrong.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Your waking  us up., not a good  idea
> ...



I don't want you to.get hurt 

This is nowa guy thing.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



There is not a single justice on the court right now that supports removing RvW, even if the new one does that is still 1 against 8.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Republicans can't practice baseball or mow their lawns without Democrats trying to murder them.


----------



## JGalt (Jun 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Libs didn't seem to mind Trump's first pick. So why the gnashing of teeth without even knowing who he has in mind for Kennedy's place???




The left was certain that Trump would be removed from office by now. They had some insane idea that when he was indicted, his other Supreme Court nomination could be overturned.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Fuck off and die, I have never claimed to be a ultra right-winger or any kind of right-winger.


Ahahahahahahahaha!!! I just caught Gulping Gayturd in _another_ *lie*. Here he is in post #35 of another thread talking about how "extreme right-wing" he is!!!


Golfing Gator said:


> And I am *further right than you on any topic* you wish to name


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Prepare to get proven wrong for the 16,537th time.

It's a state issue, not a Constitutional issue.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


You are a nasty woman! Curb your enthusiasm.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Fuck off and die, I have never claimed to be a ultra right-winger or any kind of right-winger.


Ahahahahahahahaha!!! I just caught Gulping Gayturd in yet _another_ *lie*. Here he is in post #31 of another thread talking about how "extreme right-wing" he is!!!


Golfing Gator said:


> I should also probably point out that the position I take on most subjects discussed here is further right than you or any other Trump zealot./QUOTE]


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!! President Trump gets his 2nd SC nominee! WOO HOO!  Liberal heads EXPLODE!


Can I do that after or before masturbating from the excitement?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 27, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Our Supreme Court will be noticeably conservative for at least a generation or two now.


and you have this in writing as a guarantee or a warranty?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



WTF how more insane can they get, they already seem to have full blown Rabies


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Trump's Last pick was a good one.....Do you have a problem with the last pick.............hmmm.






Would you rater have another one like this.......................She is like the CNN of the Supreme Court.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 27, 2018)

Just because there is fresh meat on the Supreme Court doesn't mean they won't stop screwing the common taxpayer.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Read the thread and you will see I have said multiple times that I like Gorsuch and I hope the new one is like him.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Yes I know outrageous and disgusting.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I will throw a left hook and you're not my enemy  stop.it please


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck off and die, I have never claimed to be a ultra right-winger or any kind of right-winger.
> ...



No you brain dead sheep, I did not say I was right-wing, I said I was to the right of you morons.   The extreme right-wing in this country is a collection of racist sheep that call themselves conservatives all the while supporting big government. 

I will never be associated with you and your ilk.   I can think, I am not a racist and I do not support big government...three things you cannot claim.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Then why the hell are you so upset..........We will get another close to the same.........Had Hillary taken the House.............We'd be getting Judicial Activism from them...................Extreme.

It was the number 1 issue in the last election.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



Well then my little brain-dead sheep, find me some quotes from the current members of the SCOTUS talking about overturning RvW.

Should be easy...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Libs didn't seem to mind Trump's first pick. So why the gnashing of teeth without even knowing who he has in mind for Kennedy's place???
> ...



It's like they are on some Mind Altering Drugs, they exist in something insane like the 56th Dimension


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I am not upset about this, I just tired of the brain-dead fake patriot making up shit about me.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

I


Lucy Hamilton said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Girl I am a boxer


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> That's what marxists do! MaObama woke up the sleeping


Nah, he was a center-right corporatist. He got you all in a tizzy because a black guy made you feel dumb.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > That's what marxists do! MaObama woke up the sleeping
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 27, 2018)

Lmao.....turn on Trump right now. Speaking from Fargo ND........hystrical. Total facial.....whooping it up on the Kennedy retirement. Classic shit.....love this guy!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

I always  lied


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Lmao.....turn on Trump right now. Speaking from Fargo ND........hystrical. Total facial.....whooping it up on the Kennedy retirement. Classic shit.....love this guy!


Yep, a true clown.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

It'


WaitingFor2020 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Time to reverse Roe Vs Wade!
> ...


It's the end of the world as we know....

It's the end....
















But you'll be fine....










Hyperbole...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...





Golfing Gator said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


It is unethical for a Justice to talk about overturning rulings. That's why only Ginsberg has ever done it.


Read and weep though.

John Roberts, Clarence Thomas and Roe v. Wade


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 27, 2018)

Lol....Trump laughing and saying he already has a list of 25 judges !!


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Read the thread and you will see I have said multiple times that I like Gorsuch and I hope the new one is like him.


And yet at the same time you're reveling in the idea that President Trump *wouldn't* get his next Neil Gorsuch approved. You're a liar and a fuck'n lunatic. And I've so enjoyed exposing you for the immature liar and left-wing extremist that you are.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nah, he was a center-right corporatist.


MaObama was a self-professed marxist. You can cry "racist" all you want, but the reality is, it is both you and your ideology that are inferior. It has nothing to do with your skin color, snowflake.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


These "BOYS" wouldn't be pulling their zippers down, if you weren't pulling you pants down!!!

Are you accusing these "BOYS" of rape?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



^^^^ This is the other woman, the one who is not the one who was born like 100 years ago and has already been dead for 20 years but is an Embalmed Animatronic activated by SATAN HIMSELF on Blood Sacrifice offerings of aborted babies or the other one who is fat Butch Lesbo with four chins and looks like a man.

The ugly fat Butch Lesbo with four chins:






This below is the one who has been dead for 20 years, the below is what happens when they forget the 8PM Blood Sacrifice offering of aborted babies to Satan, Satan Deactivates the Animatronic, the fat Butch Lesbo with the four chins who looks like man is the only one who has noticed, the others are just ignoring the happening:


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


What?

All I've seen is Democrats and Republicans spend us into record debt for my entire lifetime.

Yeah, let's get it done, DUPE!

Spend some more...

And let's blame REAGAN!

Yeah, he did it... Dupe.

What do you plan to ""Get done?"

DUPE!


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Lmao.....turn on Trump right now. Speaking from Fargo ND........hystrical. Total facial.....whooping it up on the Kennedy retirement. Classic shit.....love this guy!


"We were winning left and right...they didn't know what the hell was happening". 

Man I *love* this guy. I was SO against him being nominated for the Republican Party. Man was I wrong.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


I'd funny this but I can't bring myself to improve your ratings.

Debtors Prison...

You want to spend everyone elses money and you still can't pay your own bills?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt. Although he wasn't exactly a true RWer. Consider:
> ...


That was pathetic...

But what was done to Clarence Thomas was despicable.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I am staunchly anti-abortion.  There are a 1000 post on this forum confirming that. 

I am just saying it is not going anywhere.   It is the secret fantasy of the right-wingers and it is the rallying cry of the left-wingers...but it will not change.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Yes, it is exciting to watch you nut jobs go off the deep end.


As you scream...


HE's a Right-tard Republican Dupe...!!!

You are embarrassing the Democrat party...

Dupe!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Read the thread and you will see I have said multiple times that I like Gorsuch and I hope the new one is like him.
> ...



I was not reveling in anything I was pointing out the facts of the situation. Fuck you are stupid.   I once thought it was an act, but now I know it is real.  Probably from too many fumes from the Wendy's deep-frying oil that you spend your days dropping fires into.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


You like traditions?

What traditions don't you like?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

"The era of freeloading and taking advantage of the United States is OVER" - *President Trump*


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just heard on ABC News radio.


I was busy yawning.


----------



## JGalt (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...




I fondly refer to them as "feral humans."


----------



## miketx (Jun 27, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard on ABC News radio.
> ...


Preparing to be fed, no doubt.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> MaObama was a self-professed marxist


Of course, that's not true, either. Look what president Blackenstein has done to your brain...turned it into tapioca...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > MaObama was a self-professed marxist
> ...



Dude, his brain has been tapioca for a very long time, that much is pretty clear.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 27, 2018)

Never seen a Trump so pumped up....his speech tonight in Fargo. He revels in poking liberals in the eye, he really does......cracking the audience up!! Even I'm surprised how much hes sticking this upcoming court pick in the libs faces! He loves to fuck with these people.....and its brilliant politics


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Never seen a Trump so pumped up....his


Of course you have, especially when he was calling for violence at his rallies.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


I'd funny this but it will  improve your ratings...

Corrupt big money...

Democrat Representatives are poor and never found the path to K Street.

OK Dupe.

Educate us.

Mess?

I thought this was Reagan's fault, Dupe.

You told us so Dupe!

Be careful...

We're going to break your doors down and put you in a cage...Dupe.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Cool Story, braaah...

What School?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Only cotton candy.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I'd like to stand along side of you but you need to realize, they "ALL" are there for their own self aggrandizement.

I'm in this sewer. 

It's not about you, I or this country.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Never seen a Trump so pumped up....his
> ...



Go....go on that s0n. The divide needs to be far wider!! Most Trump supporters are begging for snowflakes to pull their faggy violence limpwrister shit.....go. Can't wait to see the pushback vid.....people think this thread is celebratory.... Choosing up sides not far off!!!

Ammo up


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Yet not one of those commiecrat billionaires are getting out their check books to donate what they consider to be their fair share, go figure. LMAO


.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...




You're a damn liar, the Biden Rule only deals with presidential election years. Shove your damn propaganda and fear mongering.


.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Dude, his brain has been tapioca for a very long time, that much is pretty clear.


Why? Because I exposed your lies over and over. I notice you’ve been dead-silent on your claim that you “never” said you were right-wing. I’ve seen you say that at least a dozen times. And I already posted links to two of them proving you were *lying*.

I can’t stand you immature fascists. Rightwinger tried the same shit. You guys are so stupid you actually believe you can convince conservatives to become fascists if you tell them you’re a “fellow conservative” who “sees” the light with fascism.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

task0778 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Ya think? They and apparently Roberts think they can rewrite legislation, a power reserved to congress in Article 1, and the written law of the Constitution is somehow mailable to be bent to their whim. That's not what the founders intended, the courts were to be a coequal branch of government, not a superior branch.


.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Greedy a****** GOP billionaires want tax cuts for themselves and to screw you, *democratic billionaires want higher taxes on themselves* and to help you and the country, ignoramus GOP zombie...


Please explain to the class why these so-called “Dumbocrat billionaires” need tax laws to *force* them to pay more if they *want* to pay more? They can pay more without being forced! By the way, 100% of the “Dumbocrat billionaires” take ALL tax deductions. They don’t have to do that - but they do.

My God are you the quintessential mindless minion of the left. They have you so duped. No wonder you’re a low IQ Dumbocrat voter.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Na, obama nominated a far left shit stain... that is what he was supposed to do.
It got blocked... live with it


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


What's 2 gets done? We are the only country without good vacations and infrastructure, Healthcare daycare paid parental leave living wage cheap College and training. Why? Because we are the only country who's rich Pay less percentage wise in taxes than Many in the middle class, lobbyists rule. Thanks GOP scumbags and silly dupes...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, his brain has been tapioca for a very long time, that much is pretty clear.
> ...



Dude, you are not a fucking conservative,  You are a fraud, just like your name is a fraud as there is no patriotism in your body.  All you care about is the party, just like all good communist. 

You probably have "party before country" tattooed on your ass so you boyfriend can see it every night.

And yes, I never said I was right wing, I said I was "right".  You have not provided a single example of me saying I am right-wing. 

 Right-wing is a group of brain-dead morons that do not know what conservatism is.  I am not right-wing.  But I am far to the right of you frauds.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 27, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Well F me. But hell, better he than The  Notorious RBG - And F him too for voting for Trump's stupid Muslim ban.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Time to buy more shares of "Pink Pussy Hat" stocks on the Exchange tomorrow.
> 
> Because it's the favorite headgear of looney liberals and radical feminists who will be back out in force protesting again.   ...


No need.

I'm selling cotton patterns for $9.99 a yard.

Going price is $13.50.

I make my wife and children take orders and handle logistics, and the grandchildren sew the designs.

I advertise made in China.

Selling like hotcakes.

Can I count on you for your support?
















Joke!

Don't spaz.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> But I am *far to the right* of you frauds.


And now he contradicts his previous statement of “never” claiming to be far right.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




He's in the hospital and can't travel. I don't think he will be available to vote. He should resign so the governor can appoint a replacement.


.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 27, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Shit is going to hit the fan boys and girls...
> ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Truth is, you Trumpkins are all fat and ignorant, and dying like flies...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Not being there to vote is the same as a no vote.  They need 51 yes votes to have a majority, even with the Nuc option.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


OK, Dupe...

I get vacations.

My taxes pay for Infrastucture.. By the State in which I reside.

Make a donation.

Why do you want to make me work longer just to increase my taxes.

I can't support my family and yours.

Get a job, Dupe.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > But I am *far to the right* of you frauds.
> ...



No, I never claimed to be a right-winger...but you are too fucking stupid to know the difference.  

The right-wing in this country is right in name only,  sort of like the moral majority used to be


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ I haven’t seen democRATs freak out like this since slavery was outlawed.



Very good, but that's actually what we have to worry about. How the Dems freaked out when slavery was.......well, when Lincoln won the election in 1860.

The whole 1850s was just like we're seeing now, gross hostility from the left (yeah, the GOP was the left then, what can I say, time passes things change) --- and between Election Day 1860 and Lincoln's inauguration, seven states left the Union. I saw what was happening so I read three books on that during the summer 2016. 

This isn't it, though. Not the Red Hen, atrocious as that is and of a piece with all the leftist behavior, or Kennedy retiring and a second pick by Trump. I think we'll know it when it happens because it will be FAST. Country break-ups are always fast: South Carolina seceded the day after the election in 1860. When it happens it will be within one to 4 days. Like the breakup of the Soviet Union.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Who's the tie breaker?

That's right.


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > You thought the Left had gone bonkers before, this has them foaming at the mouth with insanity.
> ...



Hope on, hope ever........


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> [Q
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> ...


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




Wrong answer, a 50-49 vote will do nicely.


.


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> More from the Tweets, so I know they were already unhinged but not THIS unhinged:
> 
> View attachment 201517
> 
> ^^^^ WTF totally insane they are



Wild. His spark is going out? He never had a spark. A damp squib; kind of a pfftt.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 27, 2018)

The SC is starting to look more like the country... thank god


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT..... before commercial they managed to squeeze in that gay people might have to worry about getting refused at hotels.
> ...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!! President Trump gets his 2nd SC nominee! WOO HOO!  Liberal heads EXPLODE!



Well, let's see if they can hold it off until November, and then your heads will EXPLODE. 

Politics or children's entertainment. Such a fine line.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 27, 2018)

SSGT Bags said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Meh.  The pendulum will swing back eventually.  Hopefully before it’s too late.
> ...



And the US goes around talking about Democracy. Telling other countries about Democracy. And the US seems to be a game where voting doesn't matter.


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Think the left is unhinged now? Just wait until they don't take the House *or* Senate in November, and Trump gets a second term in 2020.
> 
> They will go batshit crazy and full-retard.




Disagree; they've already gone crazy. We see that constantly. There is no crazier that they could go.

So I'm thinking, they'll either get resigned, or start the civil war we've all been expecting.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

task0778 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



But.... But....

It's Hillary's turn!


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> What's 2 gets done? We are the only country without good vacations and infrastructure,.



America has a lot of good vacations, lots of places to drive to if you want.  Our roads aren't bad at all compared to most of the world.  Many nations have routine "brownouts", not America.  My understanding is that many foreign sewage systems aren't even satisfactory enough to accept toilet tissue


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Never seen a Trump so pumped up....his
> ...



Works for me --- leftists go to his rallies purely to cause trouble. So why shouldn't they get beat up or arrested? The more the better. Let them stay away if they are honest people, duh. Any leftist who goes to a Trump rally is obviously a rioter.


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> America has a lot of good vacations, lots of places to drive to if you want.  Our roads aren't bad at all compared to most of the world.  Many nations have routine "brownouts", not America.  My understanding is that many foreign sewage systems aren't even satisfactory enough to accept toilet tissue



Not that they have toilet paper --- or toilets.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> Works for me ---


Haha, I'm sure it does. You fatass old Trumpkins love you some violence on that there teevee...


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Truth is, you Trumpkins are all fat and ignorant, and dying like flies...



But winning?? Omigod, are we ever winning.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Truth is, you Trumpkins are all fat and ignorant, and dying like flies...
> ...


Nah, you're rigging the game against yourself...all of you poor Trumpkins are...rubes, all of you...


----------



## buttercup (Jun 27, 2018)

Great news, since he was a pro-abort.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


And now he reverses course again!!!


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



You aren't making sense......you'd love to get all the wins we are getting, but we're the ones with the wins. You are the losers.

We can tell because you are so angry. If you weren't losing, you wouldn't be angry, you'd be happy, like us.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Greedy a****** GOP billionaires want tax cuts for themselves and to screw you, *democratic billionaires want higher taxes on themselves* and to help you and the country, ignoramus GOP zombie...
> ...


Hilariously idiotic question, super duper. They want a****** Republicans to pay the same duh.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...


I would not want the wins YOU are getting. You are rigging the economic game against yourselves....rubes...


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Why should they worry about republicans, if they want to pay more, no one is stopping them.


.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

DrLove said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


COOL!

I can invest in metal coat hangers again...

The plastic ones just snap when twisted into the necessary shape to extract the "tissue."


Back alleys are dark.

I have a discount on maglights and 2 for 1 klieg lights.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Also the little matter of it being what the country needs desperately, along with help for the middle class and infrastructure...


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Hilariously idiotic question, super duper. They want a****** Republicans to pay the same duh.


A. Why? Why do they care what someone else pays? That’s pure fascist bullshit. First, stick your nose where it doesn’t belong and then force someone else to do what  _you_ want them to do.

B. Leadership is by example. Once these “Dumbocrat billionaires” stopped taking all tax deductions and started paying the rate they think I should “fair”, others would see the wondrous magic unicor of it and follow suit.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Also the little matter of it being what the country needs desperately, along with help for the middle class and infrastructure...


Well the tax cuts *increased* revenues to the federal government. So there goes your ignorant theory. Would you like to try again?

Go Figure: Tax Revenues Climbed $18 Billion In First Month Of GOP Tax Cuts | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Let the cleansing begin.

Firing squad or gas?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



So Cher the one who has had about 2,000 Plastic Surgery operations or whatever resulting in her now looking like something from "The Night of The Living Dead", you know Cher who was married to Sonny and together they produced a female child called Chastity who grew up Fucked Up In The Membrane and had her boobies cut off and her vagina sewn up and changed her name to Chas and got some type of Surgically Attached Penis Made From Play Doh or whatever and who weighs 600lbs and looks like a bizarro Sumo Wrestler....anyhow so Cher she's had one of the best of the unhinged Hollyweirdo Meltdowns on Twitter:


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> I am staunchly anti-abortion.  There are a 1000 post on this forum confirming that.


There are also a 1,000 posts on this forum of you claiming to be “ultra right-wing” and 1,000 more posts of you supporting everything left-wing. True story.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


If they had debates on Rush Limbaugh Ben Savage and Levin and Jones, they would not last 20 minutes.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Cher looks fine and you are messed up...


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Also the little matter of it being what the country needs desperately, along with help for the middle class and infrastructure...
> ...


That is stupid and temporary. Breaking for silly dupes: tax cuts cut Revenue.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


So you're really obsessed with violence now eh? Take a break get some fresh air.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > So Cher the one who has had about 2,000 Plastic Surgery operations or whatever resulting in her now looking like something from "The Night of The Living Dead", you know Cher who was married to Sonny and together they produced a female child called Chastity who grew up Fucked Up In The Membrane and had her boobies cut off and her vagina sewn up and changed her name to Chas and got some type of Surgically Attached Penis Made From Play Doh or whatever and who weighs 600lbs and looks like a bizarro Sumo Wrestler....anyhow so Cher she's had one of the best of the unhinged Hollyweirdo Meltdowns on Twitter:
> ...


Wait...Cher is screaming (on Twitter) about “internment camps” and you want to claim Lucy is the one who is messed up?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


So Franco here is such a radical ideologue that he considers it “stupid” to have a rare (and monumental) win-win of the people keeping more of their own money while at the same time, the federal government receives increased revenues from taxes.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



WYEHO?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




I have already posted in this thread once about this, but I will post one more time about it because it is serious, whenever you all go out make sure your family are protected and do not leave your home unarmed because these unhinged maniacs are ALL across Twitter openly calling for violence against The Donald's supporters, so EVERYONE at ALL times stay safe. WTF how terrible that EVEN The Donald has ordered ALL his Staff to get gun permits to carry a gun because of these unhinged maniacs also targeting his Staff.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Hilariously idiotic question, super duper. They want a****** Republicans to pay the same duh.
> ...


Quite the fantasy world you live on... Breaking for brainwashed dupes: taxes are progressive for a reason. Read something.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

If y'all start "fighting like your lives depend on it" You have no clue as to what you're up against.

Keep poking the bear, dipshits.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


No Democrat of standing has called for violence. Even Waters. She called for harassment yelling. And I do not approve of that either. Few do, super super.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Only on Fox, super duper. Harassment is not violence


Harassment is *illegal*, dumb ass. Your leaders are advocating for criminal behavior and you ignorant minions are actually carrying out the criminal behavior.

But...that’s what we’ve come to expect from the left.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



STFU you ridiculous faggot nobody cares what you think.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> No Democrat of standing has called for violence. Even Waters. She called for harassment yelling. *And I do not approve of that either*. Few do, super super.


I tip my hat to franco. It’s about damn time someone on the left publicly states that what the left is doing is *wrong* and that they don’t approve of it.

If you truly have the character not to approve of that crap - why do you stand with those animals? The left is violent, unlawful, and disgusting.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 27, 2018)

One minute they're crying about harassment (#MeToo) the next they're demanding it.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Only on Fox, super duper. Harassment is not violence
> ...


Harassment without touching is not illegal. LOL! You dupes are getting carried away again by Fox propaganda... The legal definition is different from its normal definition and what we're talking about but there you go again...
.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...



Leftist Activist Unhinged Maniacs are calling for violence against Trump supporters and Trump Staffers and they have a RIGHT if they have to to defend themselves and their loved ones against these psychos.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > No Democrat of standing has called for violence. Even Waters. She called for harassment yelling. *And I do not approve of that either*. Few do, super super.
> ...


Plenty of Democrats are saying they do not approve of throwing people out of restaurants Etc at all.
Waters is the only one of standing who does.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



And Cher, and umm, Peter Fonda.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Only on Fox and Rush Etc, hater doop. Change the Channel. You people are losing it. it's like going to war with Iraq under Bush, for lies only. You're totally out of your minds. Because of what one Democrat of standing said. And you people never go where her constituency is anyway.... Change the channel you're foaming at the mouth...


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Who the f*** cares what some idiots say? Does CNN look 4 conservative assholes to quote? LOL


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Not a single person has called for violence nor has anyone done any violence. Get your meds, super duper...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



They're parroting bad ideas, calling for violence, and have a large following. Of course CNN does.

Btw, the look on Wolf Blitzer's face today was priceless. He looked he was going to start bawling like a baby at any second.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Link to anyone calling for violence, super dupe?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



I changed the channel to MSNBC tonight, and some dude was frothing at the mouth and looking like "triggered" girl.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


He sounds like 90% of the world at this point. Only dupes love this...


----------



## hadit (Jun 27, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Libs didn't seem to mind Trump's first pick. So why the gnashing of teeth without even knowing who he has in mind for Kennedy's place???



Because his first pick replaced a solid conservative and they figured it wouldn't change much. This one will replace a swing vote and could.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


That is on some lower level of politics I am not familiar with. All three channels are a waste of time... Talk talk talk talk no news at all.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

hadit said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Libs didn't seem to mind Trump's first pick. So why the gnashing of teeth without even knowing who he has in mind for Kennedy's place???
> ...


Nothing good will happen until a Democratic landslide anyway...


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 27, 2018)

skews13 said:


> That losing streak will continue. Enjoy your short term victorie*s. You have exactly 27 years until whites are a minority of the voters in America*. I'm sure that new majority won't be to hard on your grandkids.


 Why don't you call it what you really feel it will be: "the final solution". 

We've got news for you libtard.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Harassment without touching is *not* illegal.


Just when I think the left had reached the pinnacle of stupidity, they somehow manage to achieve new heights.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Tell us all the conservative private citizens celebrities that CNN quotes...


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




2nd Plank of the communist manifesto, yeah, there's a reason. LMAO


.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


No Dupe.

It's not my obsession Dupe.

I'm not talking about "getting rid of" anyone.

You said it. I didn't...Dupe.

It is a question to you... Dupe.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...




Better known as simple assault and disorderly conduct.


.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Every day.


.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Plenty of Democrats are saying they do not approve of throwing people out of restaurants Etc at all.


I haven’t seen one in the spotlight and I’ve only seen two here on USMB (you and frigidweirdo).


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Peter Henry Fonda on Twitter


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harassment without touching is *not* illegal.
> ...


In New York state harassment is what I would call assault. Punching someone, Mister Einstein LOL. No one is calling 4 violence for the billionth time, hater dupe.


----------



## hadit (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Funny thing about landslides, they destroy stuff.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Brainwashing for you, that is not news. Old California hippies mean nothing, stupid.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Harassment without touching is not illegal. LOL!


Harassment isn’t illegal, uh? 


> The crime of harassment (which can include stalking, hate crimes, and cyberbullying) *occurs when one person acts in a way designed to annoy, provoke, threaten, or otherwise cause another person emotional distress*. State laws and some federal laws identify multiple ways in which harassment can be committed.


Apparently you understand less about the law than you do about politics.

Harassment and Cyberbullying as Crimes


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




I wonder if that's what he told the secret service.


.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

hadit said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Our country is dying for investment in the middle class and infrastructure, and we are far behind other successful countries after 35 years of giveaway to the rich.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of Democrats are saying they do not approve of throwing people out of restaurants Etc at all.
> ...


Change the channel, hater doop. Schumer Everyone says the same except Waters got it?!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Only on Fox, super duper. Harassment is not violence
> ...



Here is a potential good choice, she is on The Donald's list of 25 choices, many pages back I said he should pick a man or a woman aged about 46 years in age, who is a Practising Christian and is like that Antonin Scalia, Federal Judge Amy Coney Barrett fills all criteria, born in 1972 aged 46 years in age, she is a Practising Roman Catholic her and her husband have SEVEN kidlets, she worked for a year for Antonin Scalia and on May 8 2017 The Donald nominated her to serve as a United States Circuit Judge for the United States Court of Appeals for The Seventh Circuit and her nomination was approved by The Senate 55-43.

The situation is it would be difficult for Democrats and also a few RINO Republicans to not confirm someone like Amy Coney Barrett for The Supreme Court when they already voted to approve her for that other court, also they would not be able to do their usual Smear Campaign which they are going to want to do because how would they justify doing that when they already approved her for the other Court already?












Amy Coney Barrett - Wikipedia


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I am so sick of emails and Twitter. Total waste of time.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Like the feeling from the unhinged left isn't felt, dude.

If I have to get up, out this chair in the AC, and deal with fucktardedness, like is being exhibited today?

You will wish you didn't push so hard, and then some. There will be most of America with me, as well.

We will stop the bullshit, right fast. Not everybody in America is retarded leftists, far, far from that being the case. You howling stupid leftists won't last 4 days. Keep that in mind, because it's the truth.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




That's a fucking lie. Try summin' and see what happens. It's not gonna be pretty, and over before you know what the fuck even hit you.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm going to buy me a MAGA hat and wear it, just so I can knock somebody right the fuck out.

They will be #..6


----------



## karpenter (Jun 27, 2018)

Odium said:


> Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!! President Trump gets his 2nd SC nominee! WOO HOO!  Liberal heads EXPLODE!


And Their Agenda Starts To Implode

Ain't It Something Kennedy Will Retire This Summer
And Won't Wait Until After This Fall's Elections
I Guess Even He Sees It Won't Much Matter


----------



## karpenter (Jun 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Let’s get a conservative originalist in this Court.
> Can you imagine what happens when Ginsberg passes on?





DarkFury said:


> *Oh HELL YEAH! Trump's election was worth TWO SCOTUS picks. Damn I like WINING!!*


Possibly Three

I Hope Three Is The Case
As Sotomayor Isn't Qualified To Sit On The Bench
Having Been Overturned 6 of 7 Times By SCOTUS
One Even During Her Hearings


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

The less than 25% of unhinged leftist douchebags and media in this country aren't going very far with violence.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Nope, still not once every claimed to be a right-winger.    Not one, not ever.  

But I am still far to the right of all you socialist that call yourselves right-wingers.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




She and her husband have 7 kids, they also adopted 2 more. And yes, she appears to be a good judge.


.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Remain calm you are brainwashed LOL. No one is advocating violence or doing violence except your mental violence propaganda machine. Seriously you people are scary brainwashed...


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Link to someone wanting violence, super duper pooper duper? Get the meds...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



We'll see.. I think they're promoting craziness and violence.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


The only people advocating violence are ginned-up super dupes like you..


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Your propaganda machine tells you that but they don't have Clips or anything else backing it up. That's why you are brainwashed. Get it?


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Who is? Link with an actual clip of them doing it, not just GOP BS?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Oh? Check this out:

Will the left turn violent now?

Look @ the poll results. Apparently your sentiment is in the minority, bub. Oops, I mean Dupe.

If I could sign onto Twitter, I could come up with a crapton. 

I'm not messing with that right now, though


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 27, 2018)

Do not be fearful liberals
No one is going to harm you
Discipline is back and it will benefit All in the long run


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 27, 2018)

'OH MY GOD!' Anguished Cries From Democrats as Kennedy Retirement Announced (Audio)
*‘OH MY GOD!’ Anguished Cries From Democrats as Kennedy Retirement Announced (Audio)*
*David Siders on Twitter*


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2018)

Just now got here. Was watching tv. So..Cher is having a hissy fit again, is she? Cher..the one that screams LET THEM IN while hiding behind her gated mansion with armed security guards? That Cher?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2018)

AND SHE IS YELLING ALL IN CAPS TOO! POOR CHER...SO UPSET!  I WISH SOMEONE WOULD TWEET HER WITH THAT PIC OF THE CRYING WOMAN AND TRUMP BOUNCING AROUND GRINNING. LOL


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Or if they're racists, they'll rule the day, as triggered put it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 28, 2018)

Unions took it in the shorts........today.

They better watch out.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


We can only hope that his 'spark' goes out quickly.  It would be much more merciful that way.  

The left has completely lost their shit.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 28, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> I am so sick of emails and Twitter. Total waste of time.



Have the indian princess send you some smoke signals then peckerbreath...


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 28, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> ...


At 85, she is the oldest. She will likely retire before Trump is out of office.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 28, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Justice Anthony Kennedy to Retire From Supreme Court
> ...


It wouldn't surprise me if Trump nominated Andrew Napolitano.


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



It's incredible the stupid crap leftists come up with.  Duh, dar, the Biden rule applies to every year!!!!!  That Republicans are in power ...


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Ginsburg retire while Trump is President?  You're on drugs


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank you so much Harry Reid !!


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 28, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> SSGT Bags said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


/----/ Democracy is mob rule. The only ones talking about we being a democracy is you uneducated libtards who can't grasp the concept of a Representative Republic.
"I pledge allegiance to the flag of the United States of America, and to the *Republic (not democracy) *for which it stands, one nation under God, indivisible, with liberty and justice for all."


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, his brain has been tapioca for a very long time, that much is pretty clear.
> ...



Perfectly stated.  It is bizarre how all these leftists think it's somehow persuasive for a leftist to run around saying, hey guys, it's OK, it's OK.  I'm a conservative, like you are.  And the Democrats are right on every issue. 

So many of them do it and it never works at all.  It seems to be just overt stupidity on their part.  I don't see any obvious conservatives or libertarians running over to the Democrats and saying the reverse to them


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 28, 2018)

kaz said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...




Don't be too hard on the poor smuck, he's just following orders. smucky schumer told him to say that.


.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

kaz said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



One more right-winger that is not right of anything other than maybe Hillary.  

All of you Trump sheep are the same, big government and less freedom


----------



## Vastator (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Each side hurls that same accusation at the other. Back and forth. Endlessly.
To which a Republican would point out Obama care. And attacks on the second amendment. Amongst countless other examples...


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 28, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if Trump nominated Andrew Napolitano.


Would be a poor choice. USSC Justices are best picked from a pool that haven't been out in the public limelight advertising potential bias. You know, like Ginsburg did in early 2015. Bad act to imitate.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Yep, that is what both sides do because both sides are big government and less freedom people.

The few of us that are not on either "side" are left shaking our heads and wondering what it will take for them to finally put country before party once again.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 28, 2018)

Look at this thread.....130 pages in about 16 hours. As a conservative, when you heard this news, the first thing that hit your brain was. "OMG....the k00ks on the USMB are going to be hyper-suicidal!!!!". And then you were trying not to split your sides laughing envisioning the train wreck in here!

Most days are a hoot in here but last night was particularly hysterical!


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I agree, but they aren't the same level.  For example, most Republicans can define libertarian and recognize that I'm not a Republican or a Democrat.  Most Democrats say not Democrat = Republican and make references to things like I don't care about babies after their born even though I'm pro-choice and I'm a neocon even though I'm against our even being in the middle east.  Republicans aren't defending M-13.  When Obama and Clinton did offer the Republicans things they support, they took it.  Democrats flipped sides on the issue.  And the biggest is the you're a racist cacophony that is dividing and destroying the country


----------



## JWBooth (Jun 28, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just heard on ABC News radio.


Let the wailing and gnashing of teeth begin on the left, and calls for moderation and capitulation fire up on the right


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 28, 2018)

Holy active thread Batman.

No way I have time to read all this shit


----------



## JWBooth (Jun 28, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


The expansion of state power and  all of its excesses would be solidly protected


----------



## iceberg (Jun 28, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Look at this thread.....130 pages in about 16 hours. As a conservative, when you heard this news, the first thing that hit your brain was. "OMG....the k00ks on the USMB are going to be hyper-suicidal!!!!". And then you were trying not to split your sides laughing envisioning the train wreck in here!
> 
> Most days are a hoot in here but last night was particularly hysterical!


the more they stay extreme the longer the pain will last it would seem. people are tired of it and the "we have no plan but hate" democratic strategy. sooner or later people do in fact get tired of hate.

i'd prefer to see a balance of thought on our SCOTUS and not have it play heavy to either side. we're supposed to be in this "together" but we so seldom act like it. but yea, this has caused a liberal meltdown and they don't see it's their own hate leading the way.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 28, 2018)

Any other conservatives besides me concerned about the timing of this? 

I’ve often been disgusted with Kennedy’s decisions. Isn’t he the one who gave us the Obamacare shitty decision?

So, he decides to retire, now, when it could very well motivate the left to turn out in the polls. Even those undecideds who might be happy with Trump’s job so far might be leery of allowing Trump a 2nd pick.

Am I wrong here? Is it a very good thing like it seems so many here believe? Is nobody else worried that this could bring back the blue wave?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Look at this thread.....130 pages in about 16 hours. As a conservative, when you heard this news, the first thing that hit your brain was. "OMG....the k00ks on the USMB are going to be hyper-suicidal!!!!". And then you were trying not to split your sides laughing envisioning the train wreck in here!
> ...


We don't need a balance of thoughts on the court. We need people who follow the constitution. Nothing more


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 28, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Any other conservatives besides me concerned about the timing of this?
> 
> I’ve often been disgusted with Kennedy’s decisions. Isn’t he the one who gave us the Obamacare shitty decision?
> 
> ...


This is what I said much earlier on in the thread.  Exactly the same thing.

He's forcing Trump's hand and hoping he will blunder and pick a super-conservative or some other idiot that the left can then parade around by the election.  So If I were Trump/Congress I'd nominate a limp-wristed leftie type judge...maybe Barack Obama or Hillary... right now, and then waffle around with his confirmation in Congress until after the election.  Then maybe look at a couple of other candidates...


----------



## DrLove (Jun 28, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > No Democrat of standing has called for violence. Even Waters. She called for harassment yelling. And I do not approve of that either. Few do, super super.
> ...



Hate to tell ya, but yelling at a pol or public servant or would not qualify as "simple assault". Neither would it qualify (even in a restaurant) as disorderly conduct. That would occur if you blocked their vehicle, were drunk, or refused to leave when the business owner or the cops told them to do so.

What Trump did during the campaign was clear inciting violence. Don't understand why charges weren't brought.

Trumplings are a charming bunch however


----------



## iceberg (Jun 28, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


we need a balance of thought in how that is interpreted. that is kinda what the SC is all about - interpreting the constitution and how it applies to a given situation. 

if it was all cut and dry we'd not have nearly the arguments we currently do have.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Am I wrong here? Is it a very good thing like it seems so many here believe? Is nobody else worried that this could bring back the blue wave?


I started a thread on this in the CDZ - CDZ - How does replacing Kennedy help the GOP in November?

From some of the responses, I think the feeling is that it's worth if for the longer-term Supreme Court makeup.
.


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 28, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > SSGT Bags said:
> ...


We are both a republic and a democracy.  

We are a _republic _because we use elected representatives to make our laws, and to act as Head of State (in our case, the President) as opposed to having a monarch.  More specifically, we are a _federal republic _because we have a division of powers across several branches and levels of government.  

We are also a _democracy_, because we the people  exercise our power by voting, as opposed to an oligarchy or dictatorship.  There are different kinds of democracies; we are a_ representative democracy _because we use representatives, and a _constitutional democracy _because we have a constitution that limits powers_,_ but we are not a _direct _(or _Athenian) democracy, _in which everyone votes on every issue.  

It is correct to say we are a republic, but it is also correct to say we are a democracy.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 28, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> [COOL!
> I can invest in metal coat hangers again...
> The plastic ones just snap when twisted into the necessary shape to extract the "tissue."
> Back alleys are dark.
> I have a discount on maglights and 2 for 1 klieg lights.



No need for coat hangers actually - Preggo sluts can just have their boyfriends punch em in the gut, or they can fall down a flight of stairs. 
And you'll giggle like a schoolgirl when you read about women dying.
Sad


----------



## DrLove (Jun 28, 2018)

LordBrownTrout said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Your lyin' eyes missed the video huh?


----------



## DrLove (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Hmmm - Dunno about that GG. Remember, nobody ever answers the question in a confirmation. They won't comment on a litmus test. I'd bet a buck to make 75 cents Clarence Thomas would love nothing more.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 28, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


>



Is there a reason you use young black girls as your avatar? 

Just curious


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



A look at their history on the bench and how they ruled gives a good clue.  Thomas you might have a point about, he would love nothing more than to get his name in the history books for something.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Balance is what we need, but it is not what most people want, everyone wants the court loaded with people that think just like them, they do not want judges ruling on the basis of the law, they want them to be ideologues from whichever side they fall on


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


We have a divide because the left DOESN'T think the constitution as it was written is good. 

Fuck them. The document is cut and dry. Read it, dont "interpret" it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

kaz said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



You have become one blind Trump zealot.  The Repubs on this board equate a dislike of Trump with Dem/Lib/Prog.  The Repubs for the most part on this forum do not even admit there are any choices besides Repub or Dem.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 28, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


when we can't get people to agree on the color of the sky at times, saying the constitution is 100% clear in every instance is just kinda self-serving to your own point. if it were clear and it were cut n dry then why do we need 9 highly educated people to interpret this and even they, with their knowledge far and away above my own to be sure on the topic, don't always agree.

maybe we have that divide here cause of hte 'fuck 'em if they don't see it my way" mentality. i'm used to that from the left but they right, i see, can play that game too.


----------



## Vastator (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Then there are others who see Trump as the de facto 3rd party choice. It important to remember how many old guard GOP lined up to oppose Trump.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



You mean, something other than a pubic hair on his coke can or bragging about the size of his dick 

_One of the oddest episodes I remember was an occasion in which Thomas was drinking a Coke in his office. He got up from the table at which we were working, went over to his desk to get the Coke, looked at the can and asked, "Who has pubic hair on my Coke?" On other occasions, he referred to the size of his own penis as being larger than normal, and he also spoke on some occasions of the pleasures he had given to women with oral sex._


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



And there are those that have anointed him the best president ever, does not make either one of them right.


----------



## Vastator (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Opinions will vary. Thus... Politics.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 28, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> We have a divide because the left DOESN'T think the constitution as it was written is good.
> 
> Fuck them. The document is cut and dry. Read it, dont "interpret" it.



Yes and if you want to amend it, don't try to do that through the judicial branch.  Do it through Congress as the Constitution requires.  I agree with you.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 28, 2018)

Pellinore said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Is democracy when people vote? Or is it democracy when people vote and it actually matters?

If it's the former, then yes, the US is a democracy.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 28, 2018)

Pellinore said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


/----/ I'll take the word of the guy who was instrumental in the formation of our country:
AUTHOR: Benjamin Franklin (1706–90)
QUOTATION: “Well, Doctor, what have we got—a Republic or a Monarchy?”

  “A Republic, if you can keep it.”
ATTRIBUTION: The response is attributed to BENJAMIN FRANKLIN—at the close of the Constitutional Convention of 1787, when queried as he left Independence Hall on the final day of deliberation—in the notes of Dr. James McHenry, one of Maryland’s delegates to the Convention.


----------



## dblack (Jun 28, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Let’s get a conservative originalist in this Court.
> 
> Can you imagine what happens when Ginsberg passes on?



Roberts is the one who needs to go.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 28, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/----/ Ask the Prog who kicked the career politician to the curb on Tuesday if people's votes matter.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 28, 2018)

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s get a conservative originalist in this Court.
> ...


Really?  I thought Roberts was the one who signed off on Obamacare?  You think he's your worst nightmare in the USSC, oh foaming liberal you?  OK, replace Roberts with someone even more conservative.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 28, 2018)

kaz said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



It's the leftist shill way: "I'm a conservative, but-(insert leftist talking point here)".

AKA: Deception.

It doesn't work very well, but whatcha gonna do? 



DrLove said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Your biased video a joke. I know it's on some leftist site right now promoting it, but it's fail, cupcake.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 28, 2018)

DrLove said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



There was no Muslim ban. You're just regurgitating crap.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 28, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Meh.  The pendulum will swing back eventually.  Hopefully before it’s too late.


Yes, liberalism will be a bad memory, just like Obama.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally unbelievable
> ...


I'm not getting tired of winning! A true Trump lie! lol


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> I am so sick of emails and Twitter. Total waste of time.


I wish you’d get sick of *failed* left-wing policy.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


When there is a baby in it, it's not just your womb. There is a baby in it, and I'm sure it wouldn't choose death.


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 28, 2018)

I posted a few weeks ago that the only reason the LIB are so determined to win the House is b/c they are DESPERATE! to make sure Trump doesn't get to put another SCJ on the bench.
They never gave a shit about 'the kids'.
The LIB mSM literal;ly lost heir minds yesterday screaming at the camera about how the world had ended.
"If only the Bernie voters would have voted for HRC".
The most wonderful thing is even if Trump loses the House there's zero chance he will loose the Senate.......who BTW is the body that votes in any SCJ.
The SC just handed the LIBs a number of crushing defeats and now Trump gets to put the icing on the cake.
The LIBs in Washington can stand around and circle jerk until Nov. By then Trump and the Senate will have put the next SCJ on the bench.
I predict within Trump's first term he will put a total of four SCJ on the bench.
Wallymart has just put XL jars of haemorrhoid cream and 'Depends' on sale.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Your propaganda machine tells you that but they don't have Clips or anything else backing it up. That's why you are brainwashed. Get it?


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 28, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > What happens should the senate flip?  Would a new majority leader hold hearings for a Trump nominee?
> ...


That's why Trump will select and nominate one before the elections. But don't worry democrats will lose in the midterms. You loons keep acting up, please keep it up.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> View attachment 201583


She even _looks_ evil. She HAS to be the daughter of the devil. Has to be.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> One more right-winger that is not right of anything other than maybe Hillary.


Sadly, you’re dumb ass is far to the left of Hitlery. Even Hitlery isn’t so fucking immature that she joins message boards believing she can dupe conservatives into fascism by simply telling everyone “I’m a conservative and the Dumbocrats are correct across the board”.

God you are such an immature tool. Will you just grow up already? Get a job (it will teach you about taxes), move out of your parents trailer, and become an adult. Good grief.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > One more right-winger that is not right of anything other than maybe Hillary.
> ...



This is the new zealot talking point...that people are here to try and change your minds because you are so fucking important. 

Let me tell you, a Wendy's fry cook that suggested I send more money to the government each paycheck so they can give me a "refund" at the end of the year is not important enough to piss on if you were on fire let alone try and "change".


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 28, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > [COOL!
> ...


You apparently have no idea what Sarcasm is.

Abortion will not be illegal again.

No dark alley. 

No hangers. 

Boyfriends will unfortunately punch those they profess to love. Pregnant or not.

Gays won't be thrown off of rooftops.

I just laugh at the hyperbole and dire predictions.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

kaz said:


> Perfectly stated.  It is bizarre how all these leftists think it's somehow persuasive for a leftist to run around saying, hey guys, it's OK, it's OK.  I'm a conservative, like you are.  And the Democrats are right on every issue.
> 
> So many of them do it and it never works at all.  It seems to be just overt stupidity on their part.  I don't see any obvious conservatives or libertarians running over to the Democrats and saying the reverse to them


Actually..._that_ was perfectly stated. That’s how I was trying to say it but didn’t do as good of a job as you just did.

I think the bottom line is truly that the left just isn’t that bright. That nonsense would (and does) work on them so they assume it will work on conservatives as well. They just don’t understand that we are conservatives because we are informed and we study both policy and history closely. So when they pitch us failed left-wing policy under the guise of “its ok - I’m a conservative too and this is good” they don’t understand that we see the failed policy and not their hot air about their so-called “conservatism”.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 28, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


How can Mitch McConnell break his own rule?  Wouldn't that be hypocritical?  How can a Republican act that way?  Isn't it below the dignity Republicans,guard,so,jealously?  Isn't truth and integrity what the Republican Party is all about?  My word!  What you're suggesting smacks of base politics.  The very reason we elected Donald Trump.  He isn't a politician and you're suggesting he play a political game!


----------



## iceberg (Jun 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


mock rage. 

it's all the rage.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 28, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Any other conservatives besides me concerned about the timing of this?
> ...



Thanks. I was wondering if anyone else felt that way. I have not cared ch fur Kennedy.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Hey, Reid gave us the nuclear option, so we will use it. Thank your party for lowering their integrity so we can do this rightfully.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 28, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


The people have the right to be heard.  There will be no hearing until after the election.

And Mitch McConnell and the GOP ignore their 'new rule' and hope no one remembers what hypocrisy means.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 28, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...



Ok thanks, I'm with ya


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> This is the new zealot talking point...that people are here to try and change your minds because you are so fucking important.


Well we are winning. And you left-wing radicals can’t accept that. So you’re resorting to hilarious desperation like the nonsense you’re doing here.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> The people have the right to be heard.  There will be no hearing until after the election.


The people have been heard, drama queen. Everyone sitting in office right now was elected by the people - including *President Trump*.


Nosmo King said:


> And Mitch McConnell and the GOP ignore their 'new rule' and hope no one remembers what hypocrisy means.


Meanwhile, you sitting here not only lying, but ignoring _your_ ‘new rule’: *elections have consequences*. That’s all we heard from you smug lefties during the MaObama era. Well - elections have consequences NK.


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Its hard to predict how people will react.  A good pick could motivate right and demotivate the left.  Human nature is winners turn up at the polls, not losers


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> How can Mitch McConnell break his own rule?


How can you *lie* in _every_ post? There is no election for president this year or even next year! It’s a long way off, snowflake.


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


There is no precedence in either party ever for waiting for a senate election.  You made that up


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> The people have the right to be heard.


You didn’t want the people to be “heard” when Harry Reid implemented the “nuclear option”.

The left always supports and creates unconstitutional government until they are no longer in power. Then they are suddenly ultra conservative, constitutionalists. You’d think you fuck’n peope would learn at some point - but nope!


----------



## williepete (Jun 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> This is the left's Armageddon. Their worst fear bearing down and absolutley nothing they can do to stop it.



And thus, the unhinged rage. Delicious.

*Democrats Want to Fight Trump’s Supreme Court Pick. They Just Have No Power to Do It.*
*The party lacks the votes and mechanisms to stop an Anthony Kennedy replacement from being confirmed. And they know it.*
Democrats Want to Fight Trump’s Supreme Court Pick. They Just Have No Power to Do It.

Schumer screwed the pooch protesting a moderate replacement. He proved to the Rs, he'd fight anything Trump put out there even if Trump was only replacing a conservative with a conservative. Shot his bolt so to speak. 

If Schumer hadn't insisted on filibustering Gorsuch he'd be in a much better position now


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The people have the right to be heard.  There will be no hearing until after the election.
> ...


One third of the senate will be elected in four months.  The senate advises and consents to Supreme Court appointments.  If a President's term can be shortened by Mitch McConnell, certainly Mitch McConnell can apply the same standard due to the election only four short months away.

Elections do have consequences as do the actions of those elected.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > How can Mitch McConnell break his own rule?
> ...


The senate advises and consents on Supreme Court appointments.  One third of the senate will be elected in four months.

Let the people select the senators who provide that advice and consent.

Mitch McConnell pre-empted President,Obama's fourth year of his second term.  Stop trying to act righteous after that cheap stunt.


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Yep.  And you lost.  To the back of the bus, sport


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 28, 2018)

kaz said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


And the McConnell rule?  He prematurely ended the term of a President of the United States of America.


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


So you REALLY hate biden, huh?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> One third of the senate will be elected in four months.  The senate advises and consents to Supreme Court appointments.


Yep. And those that were elected will do just that.


Nosmo King said:


> If a President's term can be shortened by Mitch McConnell, certainly Mitch McConnell can apply the same standard due to the election only four short months away.


No president’s term was “shortened” by Mitch McConnell or anyone else. MaObama had every right to nominate Merrick Garland. The U.S. Senate had every right to tell him to go fuck himself. Elections have consequences. The American people sent Republicans to Washington to stop the radical marxist. Likewise, they sent Republicans to Washington to support President Trump. The American people reject your fascism. Accept it.


----------



## williepete (Jun 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> And the McConnell rule?



You are confused. McConnell implemented the Biden Rule which put off a nomination until a PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION. We are approaching a midterm election.

The nomination will be held in the Fall before the midterms. The duly elected Senate seated by the will of the people will advise and consent a nominee put forth by a duly elected President.


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > One third of the senate will be elected in four months.  The senate advises and consents to Supreme Court appointments.
> ...



Yep.  Dimwits like nosmo lie that garland was somehow denied being considered.  Senate considered and said no ...


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Nope we will put an conservative judge in the supreme court. Anyway, what difference does it make? The way liberals are acting, we will have more control come November. You can thank Obama for Trump!


----------



## iceberg (Jun 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


you mean like

"the president can't appoint a SCOTUS in their last year in office"  OH WAIT
let's use a nuclear option - OH WAIT...

that type of hypocrisy?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2018)

williepete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > This is the left's Armageddon. Their worst fear bearing down and absolutley nothing they can do to stop it.
> ...



Delicious isn't it?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2018)

williepete said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > And the McConnell rule?
> ...


Because a vacancy in the summer is different than one under Obama that turtle faced asshole cheated.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




You have to love the lack of honesty, fairness & American spirit of the Trumpettes who will cheat their asses off to try to win an election.  Funny chit, I guess you have no candidates that are worth a shit.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Life's a bitch sometimes, huh?   Politics, dear boy.   It ain't cheating when you got enough votes.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...



How'd they cheat? Lol

Ahhhh the tears of loons


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Your type of honesty is just being a lying fuck.

Biden said that a vacancy in the summer should not get a vote until after the election.  

McConnel stretched that out much farther and then changed the rules.

Chearing is all you low life assholes know.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2018)

task0778 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...



If you have the votes, you don't need to cheat.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Actually, what Biden said was that an outgoing president should not even nominate somebody in the last year of their presidency.   Curious, were you lying or just ignorant?


----------



## task0778 (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Yup, and McConnell had the votes to do what he did, correct?   Ergo, he didn't cheat.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


and your conversation style is that of a jilted 4 year old.

don't setup stupid rules and stupid rules won't come back to haunt you.


----------



## williepete (Jun 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> and your conversation style is that of a jilted 4 year old.



 For his sake, I hope he is just a youngster. I would feel sorry for any adult who is so stunted.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> You have to love the lack of honesty, fairness & American spirit of the Trumpettes who will cheat their asses off to try to win an election.  Funny chit, I guess you have no candidates that are worth a shit.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> I guess you have no candidates that are worth a shit.


That’s because all of them currently hold office (the White House, the House, the Senate, and 33 of the 50 states). When you control so much of public offices, you tend to run out of candidates.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> You have to love the lack of honesty, fairness & American spirit of the Trumpettes who will cheat their asses off to try to win an election.  Funny chit, I guess you have no candidates that are worth a shit.





RealDave said:


> Your type of honesty is just being a lying fuck. Biden said that a vacancy in the summer should not get a vote until after the election. McConnel stretched that out much farther and then changed the rules. Chearing is all you low life assholes know.


“Real Dave” is REAL sad right now.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> You have to love the lack of honesty, fairness & American spirit of the Trumpettes who will cheat their asses off to try to win an election.  Funny chit, I guess you have no candidates that are worth a shit.





RealDave said:


> Your type of honesty is just being a lying fuck. Biden said that a vacancy in the summer should not get a vote until after the election. McConnel stretched that out much farther and then changed the rules. Chearing is all you low life assholes know.


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Its not like advice and consent of the senate is in the constitution.  Oh wait ... it is...


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > You have to love the lack of honesty, fairness & American spirit of the Trumpettes who will cheat their asses off to try to win an election.  Funny chit, I guess you have no candidates that are worth a shit.
> ...


Wow, people actually give a shit when people cheat.

Unless you are a stupid, ignorant, uneducated POS Trumpette.  Right?  I mean you elected a proven fraud & business cheat.

If you were any kind of real American, you'd be pissed off but Fuck that Constitution right?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> If you have the votes, you don't need to cheat.


That's what Bernie said!


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > You have to love the lack of honesty, fairness & American spirit of the Trumpettes who will cheat their asses off to try to win an election.  Funny chit, I guess you have no candidates that are worth a shit.
> ...



Everyone who gives a shit about America should be concerned.  


I am not worried.  The bigger of an ass Trump nominates & McConnell confirms, the sooner you will piss off more voters & be thrown out of office.

End abortions & you will lose your number one issue.

End unons & when wages, benefits drop, you will lose more votes.

Legalize gerrymandering & allowing culling of voter rolls will just piss off even more people.

Not all Americans are pussies that need to cheat to win.  

You will alienate over half the women, you already insulted every minority.  That leaves white men and there are only so many that were as dumb as you & got duped by Trump that will put up with all the lies & trashing of American corporations & the military.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > If you have the votes, you don't need to cheat.
> ...


Bernie did not have the votes, was never even close.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


But we all know he was cheated. Wassername got caught red handed and fired.

Hillary hired her the next day


----------



## Rustic (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


The first thing will be to sure up second amendment rights, you spineless anti-gun nutters need reading comprehension classes...


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Oh please.  Bernie lost fair & square & he has even said it.

Bernie was never a Democrat until a few months before he decided to run.  Clinton supported the party all her life.  Of copurse the party favored Clinton but favoring is not cheating.   Fuck Bernie.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2018)

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


  Fuck you.  I own more guns that most of you NRA duped idiots that post here.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 28, 2018)

DrLove said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Well child you might want to provide a link, but keep in mind, they aren't just yelling form a distance, they are getting in their faces cursing them and blocking movement, like they did with Pam Bondi.


.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Do you think everyone doesn't know the DNC is corrupt to the core? That Wassername got caught red handed and fired? 

That Bernie supporters sued the DNC for cheating and LOST, because the DNC claimed it was a private org. that could do what they damned well please, and WON?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




Watters called for peaceful protests.  You must be confused thinking about rabid Trumpettes.

Pam Bondi, wasn't that the person Trump paid off with his foundation cash?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



I know you are that fucking stupid.

Bernie knew the rules.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


That doesn't negate anything I wrote.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...




You obviously have no idea how a judge is to render a verdict. They are supposed to apply the law as written, not how they would prefer it to be written. Justice Scalia said if a judge likes every decision they must make, their not following the law.


.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


you use a lot of words that honestly carried a different meaning when i went to school. browbeating someone into submission historically has never worked out well.

doesn't appear to be working for you either.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Everyone who gives a shit about America should be concerned.


They were...so they turned the nation over to *President Trump* and the Republicans. And things have gotten better and better and better since then.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




We'll remember the lies your side is telling, THE BIDEN RULE only applies to presidential election years. Of course you know that, but it's not convenient for your propaganda. Sotomayor was nominated and confirmed during a midterm election year.


.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 28, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


never said i did.

what i *am* saying is if the constitution were so cut and dry - we'd not have so many opinions on what they meant meaning we'd not need a SCOTUS at all - cause you know, everything is just crystal clear to all who live in this country.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> End abortions & you will lose your number one issue.


First of all, why does the thought of ending state-sanctioned *murder* infuriate you? Are you really such an asshole that the thought of actually having to take responsibility for your own actions sends you off of the cliff?

Second - even if the Supreme Court were to over turn Roe vs. Wade, that would not outlaw abortion, you ignorant tool. Why are progressives so ignorant of the U.S. Constitution?!? It would only send it back to the states where it *belongs*. So places like New York, California, and Hawaii could have their precious little state-sanctioned *murder*. Why do you want to *force* it on people who don’t want it? Only fascists do that.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> you already insulted every minority


But we gave them an exponentially better life. And isn’t that all that matters? Record low unemployment in the African-American community under President Trump and the Republicans!

Meanwhile, you people patronize them and keep them in poverty. Personally, I would rather have someone insult me and then leave me in prosperity (with an abundance of liberty) than patronize me and leave me in poverty. But the left always did prefer words over actions.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 28, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Am I wrong here? Is it a very good thing like it seems so many here believe? Is nobody else worried that this could bring back the blue wave?
> ...



Dims are already fired up, can't imagine this could move the needle much further. Bottom line though, if we can add a conservative on the court for 20-30 years, it will be WELL worth it.


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Youre having a tantrum because you want your way.  Thats all.  Stop pretending its somehow virtuous


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 28, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Pellinore said:
> ...



Prog ? She's a socialist.  Ok, yeah, same thing. Nevermind.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




They sued in court over Hillary cheating


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Harassing people in public is not peaceful


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Hate to tell ya child, trying to force people out of public spaces isn't peaceful, it's a violation of civil rights.


.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...




Written law, which the Constitution is only has one interpretation, it is what it says. Way too many SCOTUS decisions were made on what the judges wish it to be, not what it is. You only need look at the courts bastardization of the commerce clause to know that.


.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 28, 2018)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




Hey lets hope that happens.......especially the following people to school stuff. That's sets off a pushback that'll become historic. Can you imagine some 165lb hipster asshole wearing those fagotty jeans getting lit up on a street and it all being caught on a vid? These people don't know yet what violence is......but they might soon!

As usual, those on the left will train wreck a political stunt they think will benefit them.....that the harassed person beating the piss out of the limpwrister will be seen as Trump inspired violence. But real Americans will be applauding the shit out of the person inflicting the carnage............will become known as "The Winning" vid.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 28, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


like i've said - i am *no* expert and my only law experience was business law in college. aced it, but that was long ago and just around business law.

a long time ago before one of my brothers from another mother passed away he was telling me about a meeting he was in where they learned how to define differences and he said you'd never get people to agree on even something like if a piece of wood was smooth or rough because people will see it each way.

i said yep and that's why you have to compromise to find a common ground definition that most can agree on to base indecisions off of and not try to force one side over the other.

that took him back a bit because i don't think they taught it that way at the seminar.  

not even the founding fathers agreed on everything but they found some common ground to base our foundation upon. if you feel the constitution is written to be more or less infalible i'll simply disagree and move on. the bible isn't even infalible and i never subscribed to the catholic notion that it was but mankind isn't so we'll never understand it.

we've long since lost the art of compromise and common ground in our rush to be right and wrong which puts us in a position to not even be able to define something like "is this table smooth"?

so i'm no legal expert but i'm pretty good at people these days. lots of experience reading them, screwing things up, and going back to re-understand all over again.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Watters called for peaceful protests.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...




You might want to check out a book, it's not a super easy read, but it's a good one on the topic. Men In Black by Mark Levin.


.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 28, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


i'll check into it.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 28, 2018)

BREAKING: Anti-Trump Senator Jeff Flake says he won't block President Trump's Supreme Court nominee from passing Senate, thus destroying Democratic hopes to block Trump from appointing another Supreme Court Justice - The Arizona Republic


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 28, 2018)

The trolling by Cocaine Mitch is getting out of control


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> BREAKING: Anti-Trump Senator Jeff Flake says he won't block President Trump's Supreme Court nominee from passing Senate, thus destroying Democratic hopes to block Trump from appointing another Supreme Court Justice - The Arizona Republic


So. Much. WINNING.

*President Trump* has delivered just like he said he would.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING: Anti-Trump Senator Jeff Flake says he won't block President Trump's Supreme Court nominee from passing Senate, thus destroying Democratic hopes to block Trump from appointing another Supreme Court Justice - The Arizona Republic
> ...




For the second consecutive day, Trump just claimed that he was the first Republican to win Wisconsin since 1952.

 He was the first since Reagan in 1984. Republicans won it in ‘52 and ‘56 (Eisenhower), ‘68 and ‘72 (Nixon), ‘80 and ‘84 (Reagan).

WINNING!


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 28, 2018)

"Kennedy knows America is under a Russian attack. He knows a Republican is leading an investigation into whether or not Trump colluded w/Russians. He knows there's a possibility Trump conspired w/Russians to steal the election. He could have waited until Jan to retire. He didn't.

It’s hard not to burn-out when every single day there’s something new and terrifying to be disgusted by. But we must not stop fighting. It’s not an option. We. Will. Win. "


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "Kennedy knows America is under a Russian attack."


Yes...but the Dumbocrats are being held responsible their collusion with the Russian. Hitlery Clinton, Perkins Coie, and the rest have been exposed. Former F.B.I. Agent Peter Strozk is appearing before Congress. It's all coming together nicely.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



*"Fuck you. I own more guns that most of you NRA duped idiots that post here."*


Dave's guns:




rayguns by Dave


----------



## iceberg (Jun 28, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


wow. i hope he has the tactical ones registered.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Lol
Is that so?


----------



## PredFan (Jun 28, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



True for sure but I think he could have waited a year.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 28, 2018)

Sometimes the weight of that kind of responsibility can be very heavy mentally.   It ain't always a question of age or physical health, if he feels he can't or doesn't want to do it anymore then the rest of us ought to accept that.   And say thank you for your service.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Watters called for peaceful protests.
> ...


She was also out yesterday saying she would never encourage violence. But of course the GOP propaganda machine would never show that or retract anyting, super duper dupe.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 28, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


you bought that basket of shit?

looks like your own propaganda machine is working well. new batteries?


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 28, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> The trolling by Cocaine Mitch is getting out of control


While you obsess about stupidity and phony scandals the GOP Robs you blind, super dupe.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 28, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



She said in a very forceful and emotional way, to confront them, push back, and tell them they are not welcome anywhere.

Maybe that's coming out and calling for violence, but when you watch the video it's clear she wants people to act out and be forceful.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> One more right-winger that is not right of anything other than maybe Hillary.
> 
> All of you Trump sheep are the same, big government and less freedom



Nobody believes your shit... I have a suggestion...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > One more right-winger that is not right of anything other than maybe Hillary.
> ...



Here is a suggestion for you...

Nobody believes it, but the best that anyone can come up with is to call me anti-gun because I do not choose to carry a gun with me 24/7.

Face it, in your tiny little mind anyone that is not sniffing the ass of Trump is a leftist, nothing else matters to you or your fellow zealots.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Face it, in your tiny little mind anyone that is not sniffing the ass of Trump is a leftist, nothing else matters to you or your fellow zealots.



Get some new material looney toon... You spew the same crap post after post... Nobody believes you have a conservative bone in your body... I don't understand your masquerade at all...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Face it, in your tiny little mind anyone that is not sniffing the ass of Trump is a leftist, nothing else matters to you or your fellow zealots.
> ...



I do not have a conservative bone in my body.  I support smaller government and more personal freedoms...you "conservatives" support neither of those things.

Conservatives in this country have long since being on the "right" of anything but the Dems...you folks have moved left as the Dems moved left, keeping the same distance between you, but all the while ignoring what it actually means to be conservative. 

The 1st 3 times I voted it was for Reagan twice and Bush I once, but after I was told to read his lips and he lied, I moved on.  Tried the Dems once and only once and have voted 3rd party every since, Perot once and the Libertarian candidate every since.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



You still can't stop the nominee.

But keep going, it's hilarious


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 28, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




*"Maddow: Democratic Base Expects Its Leaders to ‘All but Lay Their Bodies on the Line’ to Stop Trump SCOTUS Pick*

*"I do think that the Democratic base is going to want them to fight that hard, to really try to save the Court or die trying."*
Maddow: Democratic Base Expects Its Leaders to 'All but Lay Their Bodies on the Line' to Stop Trump SCOTUS Pick -




*Trump’s opponents in the media, academia, and politics can pretend that their calls for radical action were meant metaphorically or in a nonviolent sense.* But they are the ones who opened this box of fear, panic, and rage. Let them take responsibility for the climate that now exists." 
Incitement to Violence




The Democrat faithful are well-known not to be well-balanced....If any need a lesson as to where this Democrat Liberal frenzy leads, I suggest a look at James Hodgkinson....and Jared Lee Loughner ....they got the message, loud and clear.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Face it, in your tiny little mind anyone that is not sniffing the ass of Trump is a leftist, nothing else matters to you or your fellow zealots.
> ...


kaz explained it flawlessly in post #1018. Check it out. Basically, the little dillhole progressive Gulping Gayturd are tired of losing (and tired of liberty) and thought he could convince actual conservatives to support his progressive fascism if he just claimed to be a conservative. He thought we would follow like blind sheep (because that’s what his side does).


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


You know Gulping Gayturd...for someone who is supposedly sooooooo “radical right”, it’s odd how every conservative on USMB can’t stand you. It’s also odd how you agree with every progressive on the board.

Since you literally thought taxes were paid only once per year (because you don’t pay them), maybe you literally don’t understand right and left?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> "I do think that the Democratic base is going to want them to fight that hard, to really try to save the Court or *die* *trying*."


Why would one even use that language - especially after screaming about language for the past 30 years? Don’t even kid yourself - that is absolutely a dog whistle from Rachel Maddow. It’s a call to violence to the Dumbocrat base.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2018)

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Maybe it is.  When you NRA fed asswipes want to start your revolution., you will find out how any of those who think we need stronger gun laws own guns & know how to you them.

Funny chit. You call anti-gun people spineless yet they are not the ones who are so fucking afraid that they need to tote a loaded gun everywhere.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...









^^^^ With that above arsenal Dave is to be considered a very dangerous individual, it's not good having someone with that collection of the ULTIMATE in VICIOUS weapons on the streets, the only solution is that Dave must be immediately rounded up and airdropped into Gitmo


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> How can Mitch McConnell break his own rule?


Hey, NK? Wouldn’t it be something if you were educated about the facts and U.S. history? It’s *not* the “McConnell Rule”.


> Rather than confirming President George H.W. Bush’s picks for federal judgeships, The New York Times from Sept. 1, 1992, reports, Senate Democrats delayed nominees “to preserve the vacancies for [Arkansas] Gov. Bill Clinton to fill if he is elected president.”


So like most messes in the U.S., this tactic can be traced directly back to the Clinton Crime Family and the Dumbocrats. But hey...don’t let the facts get in the way of your ideology or your false narrative.

That Other Time Democrats Halted Judicial Nominees


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 28, 2018)

I find it fascinating that most of the cyber militancy shown by the left is being spread by females... Are they all leg lickers? Not that there is anything wrong with that...


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> When you NRA fed asswipes want to start your revolution., you will find out how any of those who think we need stronger gun laws own guns & know how to you them.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING: Anti-Trump Senator Jeff Flake says he won't block President Trump's Supreme Court nominee from passing Senate, thus destroying Democratic hopes to block Trump from appointing another Supreme Court Justice - The Arizona Republic
> ...


Cheating is winning only to the weak who can't win otherwise.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> You know Gulping Gayturd...for someone who is supposedly sooooooo “radical right”, it’s odd how every conservative on USMB can’t stand you.



It is not odd at all, the people that call themselves conservative on USMB are nothing of the sort.  You can stand in a barn and call yourself a tractor, does not make you one.

The conservatives on USMB support government intervention in the economy ,they support deficit spending and increased debt, they support the government enforcing "morality" laws based off of bronze age religious text and they support the US military being the police of the world the US invading sovereign countries that are no threat to the US.

Since I am against all those thing, of course the conservatives on USMB cant stand me. 

The liberals on here like me because I do not like Trump, but when I get into a discussion on abortion, discrimination laws, ObamaCare, 1st or 2nd amendment rights and spending and they hate me as much as you faux-conservative do.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Don't call me a liar.  McConnell had no right to do what he did.


Hey, OldLady? Wouldn’t it be something if you were educated about the facts and U.S. history?


> Rather than confirming President George H.W. Bush’s picks for federal judgeships, The New York Times from Sept. 1, 1992, reports, Senate Democrats delayed nominees “to preserve the vacancies for [Arkansas] Gov. Bill Clinton to fill if he is elected president.”


So like most messes in the U.S., this tactic can be traced _directly_ back to the Clinton Crime Family and the Dumbocrats. But hey...don’t let the facts get in the way of your ideology or your false narrative. I guess you’re not a “liar” - you’re just ignorant. Extremely ignorant.

That Other Time Democrats Halted Judicial Nominees


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> The liberals on here like me because I do not like Trump, but when I get into a discussion on abortion, discrimination laws, ObamaCare, 1st or 2nd amendment rights and spending and they hate me as much as you faux-conservative do.


So _everyone_ in the room thinks you’re an asshole. What does that tell you?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > The liberals on here like me because I do not like Trump, but when I get into a discussion on abortion, discrimination laws, ObamaCare, 1st or 2nd amendment rights and spending and they hate me as much as you faux-conservative do.
> ...



That I am doing something right since 90% of the members of this board are party zealots like yourself that put party before country.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Mitch McConnell will go full blown hypocrite if he doesn't do the same thing he did in 2016, and say it's too close to an election to appoint a new justice to SCOTUS.


Hey, WaitingFor2020? Wouldn’t it be something if you were educated about the facts and U.S. history? All McConnell did was follow the obstructionist precedence set by you constitutional-*hating* fascists:


> Rather than confirming President George H.W. Bush’s picks for federal judgeships, The New York Times from Sept. 1, 1992, reports, Senate Democrats delayed nominees “to preserve the vacancies for [Arkansas] Gov. Bill Clinton to fill if he is elected president.”


So like most messes in the U.S., this tactic can be traced directly back to the Clinton Crime Family and the Dumbocrats. But hey...don’t let the facts get in the way of your ideology or your false narrative.

That Other Time Democrats Halted Judicial Nominees


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > So _everyone_ in the room thinks you’re an asshole. What does that tell you?
> ...


Gulping Gayturds idea of putting the country “first” is supporting left-wing policy with the intent to collapse it.

If you actually supported freedom, you *wouldn’t* mock people who exercise their 2nd Amendment rights (even in situations where you wouldn’t). You’re a typical fascist statist. I caught you, pointed it out, and you’ve been pissed ever since. Deal with it.

Stop blaming others for your life in your parent’s trailer.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Cheating is winning only to the weak who can't win otherwise.


You sound like a 1st Grader who just lost a game of tag on the playground. 

What “cheating”, snowflake?


----------



## Flash (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Gulping Gayturds idea of putting the country “first” is supporting left-wing policy with the intent to collapse it.
> 
> If you actually supported freedom, you *wouldn’t* mock people who exercise their 2nd Amendment rights (even in situations where you wouldn’t). .



So, all those people that mock and insult the NFL players for exercising their 1st Amendment rights (even in situations where they wouldn’t) do not support freedom and hate America, is that what you are saynig?

Or are you just still pissed because I laughed at you?  Did I hurt your little snowflake feelings?


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Don't forget that you're rich and want to pay more taxes ... but don't ...  You're a Christian, you were in the military, all the typical leftist lies


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 28, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


No Democrats encourage violence, super duper duper cheap. Only blacks care what Waters says and GOP has blown all this totally out of proportion. Just like antifa last year...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 28, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Is there any chance you'll stop lying????

Any?



In 1865 a Democrat shot and killed Abraham Lincoln, President of the United States.
In 1963 a radical left wing communist shot and killed John F. Kennedy, President of the United States.
In 1975 a two wing radical Democrat fired shots at Gerald Ford, President of the United States in separate acts of mental illness.
In 1981 a registered Democrat shot and wounded Ronald Reagan.
In 1984 James Huberty a disgruntled Democrat shot and killed 22 people in a McDonald’s restaurant.
In 1986 Patrick Sherril a disgruntled Democrat shot and killed 15 people in an Oklahoma post office.
In 1990 James Pough a disgruntled Democrat shot and killed 10 people at a GMAC office.
In 1991 George Hennard a disgruntled Democrat shot and killed 23 people in a Lubys cafeteria.
In 1995 James Daniel Simpson a disgruntled Democrat shot and killed 5 coworkers in a Texas laboratory.
In 1999 Larry Asbrook a disgruntled Democrat shot and killed 8 people at a church service.
In 2001 a left wing radical Democrat fired shots at the White House in a failed attempt to kill George W. Bush, President of the US.
In 2003 Douglas Williams a disgruntled Democrat shot and killed 7 people at a Lockheed Martin plant.
In 2007 a registered Democrat named Seung - Hui Cho shot and killed 32 people in Virginia Tech.
In 2011 a mentally ill registered Democrat named Jared Lee Loughner shot Rep. Gabrielle Giffords. The pot smoking Loughner killed 6 and wounded 18 in another liberal shooting tragedy.
In 2011 a registered Democrat named James Holmes went into a Colorado movie theater and shot and killed 12 people.
In 2012 Andrew Engeldinger a disgruntled Democrat shot and killed 7 people in Minneapolis.
On 9/16/2013, another mentally ill liberal, Aaron Alexis, killed 12 innocents at the Navy Yard in Washington DC.
12/14/2013 Karl Pierson entered Arapahoe High School in Centennial, Co. armed with a shotgun with intent to kill one of his teachers. He shot Claire Davis, a senior, @Arapahoe High in the head. Yes, Pierson is/was another mentally ill liberal punk. He killed himself when an armed school officer ran towards him.

Guns Don't Kill People, Democrats Kill People


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 28, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Fake news super dupe hater hater LOL aarrgghhh


----------



## Flash (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 28, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...






And this.....
.    Historic review: *every presidential assassin in the history of the nation has been a liberal- *or has not been associated with a political outlook- none were right-wingers.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 28, 2018)

NEVER say prayer is pointless and there is no GOD.  
What happened to Trumps big infrastructure plan?

Just 2 days ago.....right before the announcement.  Praise God !!!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 28, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> And this.....
> .    Historic review: *every presidential assassin in the history of the nation has been a liberal- *or has not been associated with a political outlook- none were right-wingers.



I suspect that anytime now some crazed Leftist will make another attempt on Trump's life.
Things aren't going their way.  They have a LONG history of violence against those not in agreement with them.

Anywhere he goes, if you're in the area, keep an eye open for suspicious people lurking anywhere near him that seem out of place or acting odd.
SEE something......SAY something.   Help keep America Great.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



The cheating got beaten in 11/2016.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Hilariously ironic super dope. None of your phony scandals got past anyone in the real world.


BasicHumanUnit said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > And this.....
> ...


Good idea but in my lifetime it is Democrats who have been ruined by assassins, and the country. JFK RFK MLK and BTW liberal Lincoln.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> So, all those people that mock and insult the NFL players for exercising their 1st Amendment rights (even in situations where they wouldn’t) do not support freedom and hate America, is that what you are saynig?


No...I'm saying you are once again embarrassing yourself by being ignorant. Nobody is supporting people taking firearms into their place of employment. Those are privately owned institutions on private property. They have every right to tell their employees "leave your firearms at home".

Likewise, nobody has a 1st Amendment right at work. And those dill hole, American-hating NFL players _are_ at *work*. And none of us want to see that shit. We tune in to watch football - not a political statement.

Are you incapable of making an apples-to-apples analogy because you're wrong or because you're ignorant? Care to tell us? If those same NFL players want to kneel on their _own_ time (at their sons baseball game) - I support them 100% (I don't support their racist, anti-American bullshit, I support their 1st Amendment right to do it).


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Maybe it is.  When you NRA fed asswipes want to start your revolution., you will find out how any of those who think we need stronger gun laws own guns & know how to you them.


Just like during the Civil War era when the racist left wanted to keep African-American's enslaved, once again we see the left threatening to kill fellow citizens if they can't have their way.

Man you people are freaking unhinged. The upside to all of those illegal surveillance programs is that the federal government is seeing everything this unhinged lunatic is posting. Hopefully someone will show up at his door soon and take him into custody before he kills someone.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 28, 2018)

I hope Trump is given the opportunity to fill 5 seats in the SC.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 28, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...






"...BTW liberal Lincoln."

a.    John Wilkes Booth was opposed to President Lincoln’s Republican war policies. His letter to is family explained he was furious with Lincoln for having brought war to the South! THE MURDERER OF MR. LINCOLN.; Extraordinary Letter of John Wilkes Booth Proof that He Meditated His Crime Months Ago His Excuses for the Contemplated Act His Participation in the Execution of John Brown. Commissioners of Public Charities and Correction. Fires. The Seventh Ward Fire Note from Chief Engineer Decker.

Lincoln was assassinated by John Wilkes Booth, “…*an angry Copperhead, a.k.a., ‘peace democrat,’* (when that meant pro-slavery, of course.) John Wilkes Booth - Liberapedia
John Wilkes Booth


"In the 1860s, the Copperheads comprised a vocal faction of* Democrats *in the Northern United States of the Union who opposed the American Civil War, wanting an immediate peace settlement with the Confederates. Republicans started calling anti-war Democrats "Copperheads", likening them to the venomous snake."
Copperhead (politics) - Wikipedia



In your face, boooyyyyyyeeeeeee!!!!!



Oh....and JFK killed by a communist, RFK by a Palestinian.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> I hope Trump is given the opportunity to fill 5 seats in the SC.


And I pray at least 2 of them are Ted Cruz and Mike Lee. The U.S. Constitution would _actually_ be *properly* upheld (amazing that that terrifies the left).


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > So, all those people that mock and insult the NFL players for exercising their 1st Amendment rights (even in situations where they wouldn’t) do not support freedom and hate America, is that what you are saynig?
> ...



You said you never go anywhere without your guns, now you tell us that you do not take them to work.

What a fraud


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Trump is given the opportunity to fill 5 seats in the SC.
> ...


Trump is extremely smart and will nominate someone who he believes has the best interest of Americans at heart.

I trust him 100%.
The few times I questioned his decisions during the campaign, I later learned he was right.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Trump is given the opportunity to fill 5 seats in the SC.
> ...




Here is a passage I got from Lee's book....a pretty good reason to hope he winds up on the Court.


"The transfer of legislative power from Congress to the President's agencies was- and remains- *a profound threat to representative government....*

The people's elected officials n Congress were no longer in charge of the policy. The agency officials set the policies and the people were powerless."
Senator Mike Lee, "Our Lost Constitution," p. 65-66



Consistent with Trump's view of the EPA.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 28, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Lol
The NRA is not pro gun enough, this country needs to be better armed.
More frivolous gun laws are a waste of time and money.
An armed nation is a Polite nation


----------



## Rustic (Jun 28, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


...and the most intolerant people on the planet are progressives, second only to Muslims


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> You said you never go anywhere without your guns, now you tell us that you do not take them to work.
> 
> What a fraud


You got caught *lying* _again_? None of us are surprised.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 28, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


The slaveholders and the South were conservative Southerners... They are all in the new BS GOP now.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> You said you never go anywhere without your guns, now you tell us that you do not take them to work.
> 
> What a fraud


You said you were "ultra right-wing", now you tell us you agree with all left-wing polices.

What a fraud.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 28, 2018)

Rustic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


We tolerate you, blacks Browns yellows Muslims Buddhist the French gays transgenders, etc etc etc, everyone who is not lying or repeating lies... But thanks for the brainwash, super dupe.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> And I pray at least 2 of them are Ted Cruz and Mike Lee. The U.S. Constitution would _actually_ be *properly* upheld (amazing that that terrifies the left).


And right on queue...


> "About half of the nominees that Republican presidents have put on the court have turned into train wrecks, *have turned into liberal activists*," Cruz said. "I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that Mike Lee would be *faithful to the Constitution and Bill of Rights*."


We need both Ted Cruz and Mike Lee on the Supreme Court (along with Neil Gorsuch). Lets hope that President Trump gets to replace Ruth Bader Ginsburg. She really screwed the Dumbocrats when she refused to step down during the Obama Administration.

Cruz: Mike Lee best choice to fill Supreme Court vacancy


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

*President Trump's* list of Supreme Court candidates:

Here’s The List Of Trump’s Potential SCOTUS Replacements


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 28, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Are you surprised?

Since 1992 the Republicans have won the popular vote once. One time they've managed to get more votes in seven tries.

Yet they've had half the presidents.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Bless the EC


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > You said you never go anywhere without your guns, now you tell us that you do not take them to work.
> ...



Nope, no lie. Here is the post where you said it...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > You said you never go anywhere without your guns, now you tell us that you do not take them to work.
> ...



You keep lying, because that is all that you have.  I have never claimed to be a "wing" be it left or right.  The wings are where the crazies and the wack jobs inhabit.  People with brains and that can think for themselves are not part of the right wing or the left wing. 

And I have never agreed with a left wing policy, which is why you still to this day cannot find me doing so. 

you lose ,again.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Where is the lie? You said (and I quote verbatim) “now you tell us that you do not take them to work”.

I never said that. I do take them to work. Hell, I took them to work even when I worked for someone else (I couldn’t take them in to the building - but I did “*take them to work*”).


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Since 1992 the Republicans have won the popular vote once. One time they've managed to get more votes in seven tries.
> 
> Yet they've had half the presidents.


Only one time have progressives understood how the President of the United States is elected. Only once in all of the presidential elections. I think it was in 1824. They’ve been confused before and ever since.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



I apologize for my misunderstanding of your post. 

Your place of employment allows you to exercise your 2nd amendment rights even when at work...just like the NFL allowed their employees to exercise their 1st amendment rights while they were at work.   

Turns out the two things are related after all.

Thanks for clearing that up. 

Thus, you are a hater of freedom and the country because you make fun of the NFL players for exercising their 1st amendment rights..going by your own words


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> I apologize for my misunderstanding of your post.


You need to apologize for a lot of posts.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 28, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Meh.  The pendulum will swing back eventually.  Hopefully before it’s too late.



Apparently that's what's happening now.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize for my misunderstanding of your post.
> ...



I am man enough to admit when I made a mistake.  You though lack that integrity and just keep lying on top of lies instead.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Your place of employment allows you to exercise your 2nd amendment rights even when at work...


You just got caught *lying* _again_. 

I have *never* worked for a company that “allows me to exercise my 2nd amendment rights” at work (except when it was my company). A company cannot stop you carrying *to* work. They can only prevent you from carrying at work.

So you don’t understand taxes, law, or business.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2018)

DrLove said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


LOL.  The travel ban isn't against all Muslim Nations...........still slinging it hoping it sticks.

Worked so well in Europe............that the Nations are going ballistic on throwing them out.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Since 1992 the Republicans have won the popular vote once. One time they've managed to get more votes in seven tries.
> ...



Seems like they understand it pretty well since only Carter won with less EC votes than Trump.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> I am man enough to admit when I made a mistake.


That’s the difference between tools like you and people like me. I check and double-check my facts so there are no mistakes that would later require an apology.

You just lie until I catch them and shove them back in your face.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Your place of employment allows you to exercise your 2nd amendment rights even when at work...
> ...



Now you are just making shit up, you said you carry "everywhere you go' thus you carry AT work as well as TO work, unless you do not really carry everywhere that you go. 

Every time you post your story changes, sure sign the whole thing is a lie.  I bet you do not even own a gun or know how to fire one.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


WTF?!? That sentence doesn’t even make sense. What does Carter’s victory have to do with the fact that progressives cry about “the popular vote” 24x7 when it has absolutely nothing to do with anything. It’s a completely irrelevant category.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 28, 2018)

Please choose wisely Mr. Trump. 
Our sovereignty, our sanity, our safety and our prodigy are at stake.

The Right choices will hold back the forces of evil and madness for generations to come.

God Bless America !!!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > I am man enough to admit when I made a mistake.
> ...



This from the moron that told me to send more money to the government every paycheck so they could send me a refund at the end of the year, because you think that is a good way to do things!   

You would not know a fact if it crawled out of your fryer at Wendy's and bit you on the ass


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


GOP has the numbers...........and don't kid yourself what the left would do if it held the cards.............

The GOP will put one in while the Dems try every trick in the book hoping to get the upper hand next election to a get a more moderate pick.

The attack on whomever Trump picks will be .................


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Now you are just making shit up, you said you carry "everywhere you go' thus you carry AT work as well as TO work, unless you do not really carry everywhere that you go.


I love how it is so easy to get you into a frustrated tizzy. I catch you lying and prove it - you get pissed. You try to get even - but I never lie - so you get even more pissed.

Here is my post from #1212 above. You said I don’t carry TO work. I quoted you on that very carefully. Then I specifically said that when I worked for someone else I carried TO work and added that I was prevented from carrying into the building.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 28, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



No, it isn't against Saudi Arabia, seeing how they're the country most likely to see it's people attack the US.....


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> This from the moron that told me to send more money to the government every paycheck so they could send me a refund at the end of the year, because you think that is a good way to do things!


Another post by Gulping Gayturd, another *lie*. I never told him to do or not do anything. I merely proved that it’s not the amount of money you make which dictates whether you owe or whether you receive a refund.

Gulping lives off of the government and had never paid taxes before. I proved that. Then he tried to claim that he makes so much money, he always has to pay. I then proved that paying or being reimbursed is solely dictated by how much they take out of your paycheck (he didn’t realize taxes were taken from every paycheck since he doesn’t pay taxes). And that amount is predicated on what you claim. Basically I caught him in two huge lies in one topic of one thread.


----------



## Flash (Jun 28, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > And this.....
> ...




With the Secret Service Trump and his family are pretty well protected.  It would take a real professional operation to get him.

However, members of his cabinet and Republican Congress members are much more accessible as we saw with the shooting at the baseball practice.

I will expect this filthy ass hateful Left to do something.  Lets just hope it is not successful.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2018)

Priceless. Absolutely priceless.


> Since the GOP currently holds a slim 51-49 majority, the fact that a simple majority is all that they need to approve a Supreme Court justice means that a true conservative can be confirmed to the court.


Progressives refuse to accept limitation of power _or_ balance of power. Until they are no longer in power. Then they resort to violence and rioting.

No, THANK YOU, Harry Reid!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





The lever the slavers pulled said 'Democrat.'

You Democrats have been out of sorts since we pried your slaves away from you.



Let's review:

1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne

2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.

3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.

4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress

5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.

6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.

7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.

8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..

9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.

10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.



And you say?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I say you forgot Detroit.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





They were, and remain, Democrats.

The Democrat Party.....still the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.

Oh.....and of inveterate liars (I didn't want to leave you out.)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





OK....Detroit: Democrat Utopia


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Priceless. Absolutely priceless.
> 
> 
> > Since the GOP currently holds a slim 51-49 majority, the fact that a simple majority is all that they need to approve a Supreme Court justice means that a true conservative can be confirmed to the court.
> ...


----------



## RealDave (Jun 29, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Priceless. Absolutely priceless.
> 
> 
> > Since the GOP currently holds a slim 51-49 majority, the fact that a simple majority is all that they need to approve a Supreme Court justice means that a true conservative can be confirmed to the court.
> ...


It was YOUR fucking worthless POS party that illegally blocked an Obama nominee & then CHANGED the fucking rules to confirm the other.

So shove your crap up your fast ignorant ass.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 29, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Let m,e hop over the mountain to the most Republican county in PA & I'll show you hundreds opf places just like rhis you ignorant ass.  Maybe a ride through WV & KY.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 29, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


----------



## RealDave (Jun 29, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I say you are dumber than shit & take after your fat assed orange buddy in your lying.

No one told illegals top vote, no Democrat donated money to Iran as you suck up toi Putin & NK.

And I;'ll repeat your total ignorannce of slavery, Jesus Fuck, go back to school ^&try to learn something.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 29, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > I am man enough to admit when I made a mistake.
> ...


Funny chit,., I catch you lying every fucking day.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 29, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...




If it is not relevant, why did your orange buddy have to lier about it?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 29, 2018)

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





Pretend you're an adult, and try posting like one.

If  you repost this sans vulgarity, I will, as usual, spank you in the manner you so richly deserve, RealDumb.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 29, 2018)

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Priceless. Absolutely priceless.
> ...


Elections have consequences...............who said that................

Now get on the back of the bus...............


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 29, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



He be mad...Trump has them by the short hairs on this SCOTUS pick


----------



## liarintheWH (Jun 29, 2018)

Great thread. 

It has been a pleasure watching all the libs meltdown. 

RealDave is especially entertaining.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...





"hoist by their own petard,"


----------



## RealDave (Jun 29, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




I get it.  It is OK for Trump to use "Fuck" but not me.

Shove it up your ass.

I'd much rather spend time with people that said "fuck" than an ignorant fool like you.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 29, 2018)

liarintheWH said:


> Great thread.
> 
> It has been a pleasure watching all the libs meltdown.
> 
> RealDave is especially entertaining.


 So you find getting your ass kicked in a debate entertaining?


----------



## liarintheWH (Jun 29, 2018)

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





RealDave said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> > Great thread.
> ...



Who have I debated dipshit?

Try and make some sense ffs.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 29, 2018)

liarintheWH said:


> Great thread.
> 
> It has been a pleasure watching all the libs meltdown.
> 
> RealDave is especially entertaining.



Politics for the masses. As long as they think it's entertainment, they can pay attention for more than five seconds.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 29, 2018)

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





It is important for all to see the level of debate by your side....it shows both your maturity, and your ability to articulate a cogent argument.

Perhaps, it show how you fear my response, as well.


Don't ever change, RealDumb


----------



## RealDave (Jun 29, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



The use of "fuck" in my argument does not change that I am right & you are an ignorant, uneducated POS Trumpette.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 29, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Trump says Fuck,you voted for him.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 29, 2018)

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Have you seen them???


----------



## liarintheWH (Jun 29, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> > Great thread.
> ...



Another snotty nosed lib that thinks they have it all figured out.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 29, 2018)

liarintheWH said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > liarintheWH said:
> ...



Another insult with no argument.


----------



## liarintheWH (Jun 29, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Exactly like your post I quoted huh?


----------



## hadit (Jun 29, 2018)

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Priceless. Absolutely priceless.
> ...



Wow, illegal. When did that happen? That would be bad.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 29, 2018)

liarintheWH said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > liarintheWH said:
> ...



Not at all. 

You insulted ME. I merely made a comment about "the masses". 

There's a massive difference. You don't get it? I don't care.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 29, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Not at all.
> 
> You insulted ME. I merely made a comment about "the masses".
> 
> There's a massive difference. You don't get it? I don't care.



Back to the topic...who do you think Trump will nominate to replace Kennedy?


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Well child you might want to provide a link, but keep in mind, they aren't just yelling form a distance, they are getting in their faces cursing them and blocking movement, like they did with Pam Bondi.



Oh yeah, I remember Pam Bondi. The one Donald bribed with 25 grand not to investigate Trump University.

She's awesome! 

Donald Trump, Pam Bondi and $25K: Was it pay to play?


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Pam Bondi, wasn't that the person Trump paid off with his foundation cash?



Yep

Donald Trump, Pam Bondi and $25K: Was it pay to play?


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Yep - 15 of the 19 911 hijackers were Saudis. But you know - Trump has business interests there. Surest way to get OFF the banned list? Just call Don "Guido" Trump Jr and tell him you're interested in a Trump hotel! 

President Donald Trump's executive order barring immigrants from seven majority-Muslim countries from entering the US doesn't include Saudi Arabia, the country where most of the 9/11 attackers came from.

In fact, the executive order doesn't apply to any of the countries where the 9/11 attackers were from. Egypt, the United Arab Emirates, and Lebanon were also left off the list.​
Trump's immigration ban doesn't include the country most of the 9/11 hijackers came from


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2018)

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Priceless. Absolutely priceless.
> ...


I proved that wrong already, my triggered little snowflake! The Dumbocrats started that (in 1991 for Bill Clinton).


----------



## iceberg (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Wow, well let's see, they must all be north of about 170 years old then. Amazing.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 29, 2018)

RealDave said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> > Great thread.
> ...



No, we find you having this colossal tantrum entertaining !


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2018)

RealDave said:


> It was YOUR fucking worthless POS party that illegally blocked an Obama nominee & then CHANGED the fucking rules to confirm the other.
> 
> So shove your crap up your fast ignorant ass.


----------



## liarintheWH (Jun 29, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Keep telling yourself what you want to hear.

You obviously do care.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2018)

iceberg said:


>


Oh man...if *President Trump* could replace her with either Ted Cruz or Mike Lee, this nation would be able to hold on to liberty and the U.S. Constitution for another 30 years.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Well child you might want to provide a link, but keep in mind, they aren't just yelling form a distance, they are getting in their faces cursing them and blocking movement, like they did with Pam Bondi.
> ...




Typical regressive, you can't respond on topic so you deflect. Coward.


.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 29, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




Those Liberal indoctrinees function via two rules:

Rule #1...every word from a Democrat/Liberal is a lie

Rule #2....see Rule #1


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 29, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You are a brainwashed functional moron. LOL! Southern conservative assholes are now all in the GOP d u h.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 29, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Only in Dupe world... Trump has 10% approval worldwide. Change the Channel.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...






No fears....you retain your appellation of 'congenital liar.'



Now...were you able to find any errors herein?

1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne

2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.

3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.

4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress

5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.

6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.

7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.

8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..

9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.

10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.



No?

Then we agree about the reputation of the Democrat Party.


Excellent.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




AND???????????????


.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 29, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


And you are totally misinformed like all GOP dupes.... Lock her up open borders Rich pay too much calling for violence etc etc nothing but garbage propaganda


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2018)

RealDave said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> > Great thread.
> ...



When have you kicked anybody's ass in debate? You're like an angry butthurt leftist warped version of del.

rDerp is smarter than you, let that sink in.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




What the fuck does that have to do with what the rest of the world thinks? And the only ones I see calling for violence is you fucking commiecrats.


.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Typical Trumpkin, you can't acknowledge the crimes and coverups by your *Toxic Orange Turd *and his minions


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't care what side of the aisle you're from, that's just straight-up funny!  ^^


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 29, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> I don't care what side of the aisle you're from, that's just straight-up funny!  ^^


Disgusting drivel for brain-dead hater dupes only.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Crimes come with charges and trials, isn't that what you say about your dear leader and the bitch? Hypocrite!


.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 29, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


No Democrats of standing are calling for violence, super duper dupe dumbass.


----------



## saltydancin (Jun 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Just that US more perfect union Islam-Christian every form of tyranny over the mind of man tautology torture like Daleks cross conditioned way beyond therapy "exterminate, exterminate, exterminate "


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Including Waters and Sharpton last year. Pure garbage propaganda.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Name one and provide a sourced example.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 29, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Can you read? Trump has thousands of cases pending and guilty pleadings... And lies like a rug.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Did you miss the one where he settled for 25 million on his Trump University scam?

If you gots the time - I gots the crimes & coverups.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Yet roads are being closed, people are assaulting people they disagree with and no commiecrat with standing are saying stop either.


.


----------



## hadit (Jun 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care what side of the aisle you're from, that's just straight-up funny!  ^^
> ...



Everybody else thinks it's funny.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



The Bitch? I didn't vote for Hillary. Obama?? Do share his "crimes". 

O's was the most scandal-free administration in past 100 years!

Has the Obama White House been ‘historically free of scandal’?


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




 Remember you said thousands of cases. 


.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Civil settlement, not criminal, NEXT!


.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 29, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


The hell they are super duper...


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw23zaVaCO_Y22qgzb6F9dIo


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 29, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Over 3000... He's a crook and a lying cheat...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw23zaVaCO_Y22qgzb6F9dIo


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Yeah, historical, only administration in history to have their AG found in contempt of congress for stonewalling congressional investigations.


.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Fast & Furious, IRS scandal, Benghazi, Caliphate of ISIS. Off the top of my head.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



How many indictments? Guilty pleas?? Jail sentences???

Translation: I have N-O-T-H-I-N-G


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



A politically motivated "contempt of congress" means absolutely nothing. What else ya got?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 29, 2018)

iceberg said:


>



While there are several issues I disagreed with Justice Kennedy on, I admire his decision to retire with a sense of dignity... His look of "why" is pretty evident in this photo...


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Oh for the love of God - Do be patient child


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Do you not mean another candidate for a better? Btw, mental health issues are not Federal, they are state-run.

Obviously, my state is failing, what with an obviously crazy kid shooting up his classmates at school.

Before sometime in the 70s, that boy woulda done been in Chattahoochee.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


You said scandal free. I just named a few.

Did I mention having race pimps with massive unpaid taxes over for dinner on the reg? The great racial divide wasn't going to start itself.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Contract disputes, really? From your link ; *Trump won 451 times, and lost 38*, not a bad batting average.


.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Yeah, excuses are like assholes, everyone has one and most all of them stink. LMAO Got to love your clear double standard.


.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Any day now. LMAO


.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Next week will be even rougher on the leftists. My prediction could be wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 29, 2018)

Resignations, Demotions & Some Details – Complicity at the FBI & DOJ

There have been numerous resignations and demotions at the FBI and DOJ.

Department of Justice (Non-FBI):


John Carlin – Assistant Attorney General – Head of DOJ’s National Security Division – announced resignation on September 27, 2016 after filing the Government’s proposed 2016 Section 702 certifications on September 26, 2016. The filing does not disclose known FISA Abuses. Carlin is aware NSA Rogers is conducting a compliance review which will uncover the FISA Abuse. The 2016 certifications are scheduled for Court approval on October 26, 2016. Trump surveillance originated under Carlin’s tenure.
Sally Yates – Deputy Attorney General & Acting Attorney General (replacing Loretta Lynch – 10 days) – fired January 30, 2017. Complicit in Flynn Surveillance and surveillance of Trump Campaign.

Mary McCord – Acting Assistant Attorney General – Acting Head of DOJ’s National Security Division (replacing John Carlin) – announced resignation on April 17, 2017 – Left on May 11, 2017. Complicit in Flynn Surveillance and surveillance of Trump Campaign.
Bruce Ohr – Associate Deputy Attorney General – demoted twice. Stripped of Associate Deputy Attorney General title on December 6, 2017. Removed as head of the Organized Crime Drug Enforcement Task Force January 8, 2018. Unofficial liaison between Fusion GPS and FBI/DOJ. Wife worked at Fusion. Long-standing ties to both Christopher Steele and Glenn Simpson/Fusion GPS.
David Laufman – DOJ National Security Division, Deputy Asst. Attorney General in charge of counterintelligence – resigned on February 7, 2018. Laufman “played a leading role in the Clinton email server and Russian hacking investigations.”
Rachel Brand – Associate Attorney General – number three official behind Deputy AG Rosenstein – resigned February 9, 2018. Takes top legal position at Walmart. Brand “played a critical role in Congress’ re-authorization” of section 702 of the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act.
FBI:


James Comey – FBI Director – fired May 9, 2017. Oversaw all FBI operations – including exoneration of Clinton and Trump-Russia Investigation. Reported to AG Lynch.

Peter Strzok – Deputy Assistant Director of FBI’s Counterintelligence – forced off Mueller’s team – demoted August 16, 2017 to FBI’s Human Resources. IG Horowitz discovered texts July 27, 2017. Strzok involved in all facets of Clinton exoneration. Working member of “Insurance Policy” group.
Lisa Page – FBI/DOJ Lawyer – forced off Mueller’s team – demoted August 16, 2017 to parts unknown. IG Horowitz discovered texts July 27, 2017. Working member of “Insurance Policy” group.
James Baker – FBI General Counsel – demoted and reassigned on December 20, 2017. Working member of “Insurance Policy” group. Senior-most legal counsel at FBI.
James Rybicki – Chief of Staff to FBI Director James Comey & successor Chris Wray – resigned/forced out January 23, 2018. Working member of “Insurance Policy” group.

Andrew McCabe – Deputy FBI Director – on December 23, 2017 announcedretirement effective March 22, 2018. Forced to resign on January 29, 2018. Involved in all aspects. Reported to Comey.
Josh Campbell – Special Assistant to James Comey – resigned on February 2, 2018. Writes op-ed in New York Times on why he is leaving but does not disclose in op-ed that he was Special Assistant to Comey – or that he had been offered lucrative CNN job. Takes job with CNN on February 5, 2018.
Michael Kortan – FBI Asst. Director Public Affairs – resigned on February 8, 2018 – effective February 15, 2018. Kortan served as assistant director for public affairs, an influential job that controlled media access.
Bill Priestap – Assistant Director – Head of FBI Counterintelligence – Holds same position. Strzok’s boss – reported directly to McCabe.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Duct tape sales will go through the roof, LMAO.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




Why would it and why are you posting retarded? 


What does these countries have in common Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria, and Yemen


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Over 3000... He's a crook and a lying cheat...
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw23zaVaCO_Y22qgzb6F9dIo



Wikipedia        nothing but progressive porn that they have circle jerks with...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Thousands?


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Kindly translate to ENGLISH my Furry Friend.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




This is funny, from your link



Where there was a clear resolution, Trump won 451 times, and lost 38.[4]


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Kindly post thousands of criminal transgressions by President Trump or STFU.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




You're retarded


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Next week or the week after you're going to see more indictments from Mueller and quite likely Jailboy Manafort and Crooked Cohen start singing.

Good times!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



You're in for some serious letdown. My expectations are realistic. Not everyone will be snagged, but many will.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




Uh oh Mueller is going to indict Drago now?


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Kindly post thousands of criminal transgressions by President Trump or STFU.



Face it - Your Orange God is a THUG who knows that the ginormous shoe is about to drop. 

Why do you think he and his House Clowns are acting so desperate and triggered?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Kindly post thousands of criminal transgressions by President Trump or STFU.
> ...


Dr. Love is in love with Trump.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Kindly post thousands of criminal transgressions by President Trump or STFU.
> ...



A Trump triggered meme is not thousands examples of criminal behavior faggot. You made the claim and failed to back it up..

Now STFU, enjoy next week, and know that your butthurt will bring real Americans joy!


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> You're in for some serious letdown. My expectations are realistic. Not everyone will be snagged, but many will.



Some are snagged - Others are snookered.

YOU have been snookered.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> A Trump triggered meme is not thousands examples of criminal behavior faggot. You made the claim and failed to back it up..
> 
> Now STFU. Enjoy next week, and know that your butthurt will bring real Americans joy!



I see, so define for us my horrible next week? Are Gowdy, Jordan and Gohmert gonna have another shitcow?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Of course, Trump and his company are criminal money launderers for Russian mobsters and kleptocrats.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



They're gonna be HIGHLY butthurt on very short order - 

Be kind, we'd rather not scrape them off a sidewalk below some parking structure


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




2020?


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Trump manages to stay above criminality but all his lawyers are screwed and may flip..


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Probably outlasted the people he screwed... Hundreds were settled.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Oh no dude -  By end of September. Better toss on some bubble wrap to blunt the pain.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




That's what you clowns said November 2016 and it's already finished,  you and I will be long dead before a liberal supreme court ever takes hold


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




I read it, they where frivolous lawsuits..


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey Ruthie !!!

Tic ! Toc ! Tic ! Toc !


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Hey Ruthie !!!
> 
> Tic ! Toc ! Tic ! Toc !



That's not nice.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Funny how you keep extending your time line, what happened to:


DrLove said:


> Next week or the week after you're going to see more indictments


?????????


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Hey Ruthie !!!
> 
> Tic ! Toc ! Tic ! Toc !


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Hmmm, to what do you refer exactly - Another Hillary was predicted to win but lost or something?

Trump and his criminality will be EXPOSED by end of September.

Take it to the bank


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Not to worry a democratic Landslide is coming, along with a golden age 4 Americans and America and we won't need the Supreme Court. Your disgraceful party's lies and bias for rich assholes is getting just too obvious.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I'm doing no such thing - You kids are confused as most Trumplings are.

1. A shitload of new indictments will come down in next two weeks.
2. Trump will GO down by end of September.

Catch up


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




You would be better at predicting the next coming of Jesus Christ


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Hey Ruthie !!!
> 
> Tic ! Toc ! Tic ! Toc !



The Notorious RBG still does 50 pushups a day and will survive until WE take over the House and get at least an upper hand on Senate.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Let's recap for you, the GOP ignored garland, rolled snake eyes, put in gorsuch, Kennedy retiring, Ruth will die..


Mueller is to scared to do anything more


Comprehend?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 29, 2018)

$  Cost to block Obama's SCOTUS pick ? = *Having control of the Senate*

$  Cost to get a conservative Justice seated in the Supreme Court ? = *51 Senate votes*

$  Cost to watch the epic meltdown of Real Dave and Franco ? = *$$$ Priceless !!! $$$  *


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Yeah, yeah, ANY DAY NOW!!!!!!! FOFLMAO


.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



No, and you remain a bear-ly literate and minimally articulate missive of the Dotard Agenda although you indeed fit in.

Retire .. You are about to LOSE as in BIGLY


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Gorsuch, Kennedy retiring how are we going to lose?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2018)

Every lower court case will now be overturned by the supreme court, you can't do a damn thing no matter who is president..


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 29, 2018)

the Democrats are the boy who cried apocalypse. North Korea, tax cuts, supreme court, they always tell us its the end of the world


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Of course, Saudi Arabia are supposedly "friends" because the US makes a lot of money out of it. But the the Saudis fund anti-American terrorist groups.


----------



## saltydancin (Jun 29, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...



Almost 20 years after 9/11 & going to put a stop to it is about as much federal perjury as it's one nation under God with equal justice under law.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 29, 2018)

So taking a gander into this thread after a couple of days. Any tragedies amongst board members yet? Just wondering. Heard a number of members went to bed for a few days following the news.....you know, you start to get concerned. Hope od's were kept to a minimum.

Props to those who are heroically posting after buckling up their chinstraps and somehow getting past the alcohol to sign on.

@www.scotuswinning.com


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 29, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> So taking a gander into this thread after a couple of days. Any tragedies amongst board members yet? Just wondering. Heard a number of members went to bed for a few days following the news.....you know, you start to get concerned. Hope od's were kept to a minimum.
> 
> Props to those who are heroically posting after buckling up their chinstraps and somehow getting past the alcohol to sign on.
> 
> @www.scotuswinning.com



They're in the fetal position.

This is almost as fun as Nov 10, 2026. What a glorious day that was.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 29, 2018)

July 9th !


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 29, 2018)

Trump says Supreme Court list is down to FIVE and he'll announce a nominee July 9 | Daily Mail Online


----------



## protectionist (Jun 30, 2018)

Goodbye abortion on demand.  Democrats say aborting a fetus isn't killing a human being.  I disagree. The fetus, unaborted, will live to be an adult. 

The abortion is like the fetus living to the age of 30, and then the mother shooting that person in the head, and killing him. An execution of a perfectly innocent PERSON.  That's what abortion is.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING: Anti-Trump Senator Jeff Flake says he won't block President Trump's Supreme Court nominee from passing Senate, thus destroying Democratic hopes to block Trump from appointing another Supreme Court Justice - The Arizona Republic
> ...


/-------/


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 30, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Oh the DUMS are gonna make it a circus the likes of which has never been seen before. But progressives best spend some time this weekend at the local CVS in the condom aisle in the lubricant section. Because s0ns its coming....start greasing up now because the bumpy cucumber in the form of an originalist is a comin'! No more fucking with the culture for a while @www.whosnotwinning.com


----------



## DrLove (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I don't want to give away too much of the plot. Not gonna play spoiler here


----------



## DBA (Jun 30, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



If there is ever a Democratic landslide our country is doomed.  The Democratic Party is run by self-professed Socialists now.  My hope is that Democrats that still have semblance of rational thought left will realize this and change parties before it is too late for our country.  We can't afford to let the teeny bopper, indoctrinated, ignorant folks run this country into the ground.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Southern conservative assholes are now all in the GOP d u h.


If that were even remotely true, then 90% of the nation would be Republicans, you ignorant minion. For the nation to have the current division of has if all of the racist southern Dumbocrats “switched” to the Republican Party, then a TON of Republicans would have had to also “switch” to the Dumbocrat Party. Idiot.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

DBA said:


> We can't afford to let the teeny bopper, indoctrinated, ignorant folks run this country into the ground.


Don’t fret...there are a lot more young conservatives out there than you realize. It’s just that the left-wing media refuses to cover them.

The real issue is that those who are on the left continue to become more and more radicalized. They are full-on communists/socialists/marxists/fascists now. That’s the scary part. The upside is that that is pushing more people to the right.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Typical Trumpkin, you can't acknowledge the crimes and coverups by your *Toxic Orange Turd *and his minions


Says the blind, ignorant, and loyal minion who can’t acknowledge that the Obama Administration is the most corrupt in U.S. history.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Typical Trumpkin, you can't acknowledge the crimes and coverups by your *Toxic Orange Turd *and his minions
> ...


They can’t - which is why they *never* do.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Did you miss the one where he settled for 25 million on his Trump University scam?


He wasn’t even President of the United States during that time. 

Holy shit...what an ignorant minion. You can’t claim he will be removed from office for “crimes” and then cite shit that happened _before_ he was President and was already legally settled, you nitwit.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 30, 2018)

Interesting about Kennedy's son.....


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Obama?? Do share his "crimes".


I thought you’d never ask!

Sending millions of dollars (in cash) in the middle of the night on an unmarked plane to Iran (which leads the world in state-sponsored terrorism) in exchange for “hostages” (which he gave them by sending the Navy into the territory and then ordering them to surrender).

Instructing his DoJ not to prosecute the Black Panthers for voter intimidation in Philadelphia

His two Presidential Memorandums in November 2014 which granted amnesty to illegal aliens (major violation of the U.S. Constitution)

He instructed the IRS to block conservative political committees

He instructed the IRS to target conservatives for costly IRS audits

He supplied guns to criminals (Fast & Furious)
There are dozens and dozens more. And unlike your ignorant “example” - all of these occurred while MaObama was actually president.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> O's was the most scandal-free administration in past 100 years!


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Interesting about Kennedy's son.....


Do you care to expand on that extremely cryptic post at all?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 30, 2018)

Now the republicans want to stack it with cult boys. So much for the survival of freedom in the United States of America.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 30, 2018)

DBA said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Right at this time especially would be a very dangerous time for the Dims to gain control of the House and or the Senate. Their constituents more and more are becoming radicalized, and as the population ages and members of their party are replaced by white leftists and Hispanic radicals who do not believe in borders and have no respect for American citizenship. Dimocrat politicians will be guided by these people. Just look at the difference in the typical Dimocrat politician already. Bill and Hillary for instance, both have made statements in the past about being against illegal immigration that they would never make today.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Obama?? Do share his "crimes".
> ...



This ^ is the way I truly enjoy starting my weekends P@t - with a heapin' helpin' o fake news!


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> How many indictments? Guilty pleas?? Jail sentences???
> 
> Translation: I have N-O-T-H-I-N-G


When you’re corrupt as Obama and President of the United States, not only will you fire anyone who even thinks about indicting you (like Kim Jong Un), but you stack the entire Executive branch with people who will protect you at all costs.

Translation: You have N-O-T-H-I-N-G


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> This ^ is the way I truly enjoy starting my weekends P@t - with a heapin' helpin' o fake news!


I just owned you with indisputable *facts*, snowflake. Which is why you didn’t even _attempt_ to dispute any of them.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> [A politically motivated "contempt of congress" means absolutely nothing. What else ya got?


Translation: Anything you say, I will say “meh...doesn’t count” because I’m a blind and dumb dedicated minion! I will not accept reality!

Typical progressive.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > This ^ is the way I truly enjoy starting my weekends P@t - with a heapin' helpin' o fake news!
> ...


Love the trumpanzee need to have to point out how they have "owned" someone.   Apparently, it's not self-evident.  Perhaps they need to convince themselves.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Love the MaObama’s consistent and total denial of reality.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Now the republicans want to stack it with cult boys. So much for the survival of freedom in the United States of America.



Think they'll force Americans to buy a product even if they don't want it.....oh say like health insurance?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Now the republicans want to stack it with cult boys. So much for the survival of freedom in the United States of America.
> ...


Think that they'll force Americans to sacrifice their bodies to The State? Heil trump! Heil pigpence! Heil jeffress! Heil hitler! Heil scum.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 30, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Michael Moore says it's time to put your bodies on the line.

If he does, we're gonna need a bigger line.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Fat Bastard says a lot of shit. Best to ignore Flounder


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Into the holiday hooch already? That made no sense


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 30, 2018)

Love seeing Nancy in a panic. Ending forced dues by government workers to unions cut off the Democrats money grab. The era of mob tactics by unions is over and the Dems have no clue how to replace those steady "contributions" that sustain them.

Pelosi: Supreme Court Has Done 'Violence’ to Our Democracy | Breitbart


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 30, 2018)

"In new ad, Tennessee Democratic Senate candidate Phil Bredesen suggests he’d vote for a Scalia- or Ginsburg-like nominee so long as nominee is “highly qualified and ethical”"

TNHarley wants to vote for this lunatic


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 30, 2018)

DBA said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Exactly what the give away to the rich screw the rest GOP has been doing for 35 years, Super dupe. All they have is garbage hate propaganda. Why are we the only modern country without Health Care daycare living wage parental leave 1 month vacation at least cheap college and and training. You're a brainwashed functional moron like all GOP voters.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




40 more years to go...


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


Until we are a giant GOP Banana Republic, super duper...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





No you will get a democrat president again,  but you will never get the supreme court it will be 80 years. .


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


When we have real control of Congress and the presidency, it will be a golden age for regular folks again, super duper. Give you brainwashed jackasses enough rope and you well hang yourselves...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




You won't be able to take down the supreme court..


----------



## RealDave (Jun 30, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > liarintheWH said:
> ...



.......as you Trumpettes have your circle jerk.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

Harry Reid must be drunk as hell right now in las Vegas singing what did I do, what did I do????


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Harry Reid must be drunk as hell right now in las Vegas singing what did I do, what did I do????


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Conservative swine justices often wake up and become liberals. Whatever they can't stop constitutional legislation and seem to say abortion choice is settled..


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Love seeing Nancy in a panic. Ending forced dues by government workers to unions cut off the Democrats money grab. The era of mob tactics by unions is over and the Dems have no clue how to replace those steady "contributions" that sustain them.
> 
> Pelosi: Supreme Court Has Done 'Violence’ to Our Democracy | Breitbart


If the left cannot achieve something by force, they cannot achieve it. Nobody voluntarily follows bad ideas.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

I keep saying. The Dumbocrats want a federal government with unlimited power - until they are no longer in power. Then they lose their shit, completely panic, and turn to violence.

If we had true constitutional government, who was President of the United States or sitting on the Supreme Court wouldn't make a damn bit of different to any of us.

It's your choice liberals. You can keep being ignorant progressives - killing yourself with your ignorant approach to government or you can actually abide by the U.S. Constitution and not have to lose your shit every time you lose an election.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> How many indictments? Guilty pleas?? Jail sentences???


Allow me to illustrate the insanity of "liberal logic"


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 30, 2018)

Who couldn't guess that we'd have the same handful of mental case progressives trying to spin this!! Yuk....yuk....

More absurd than Kanye West trying to convince people his wife has a flat ass!!

Let's face it....if progressives stuck pins in their ears for a day and a half it would be preferable to getting this news!!


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Love seeing Nancy in a panic. Ending forced dues by government workers to unions cut off the Democrats money grab. The era of mob tactics by unions is over and the Dems have no clue how to replace those steady "contributions" that sustain them.
> ...


Like Health Care daycare paid parental leave living wage good infrastructure happy middle class SSID card to end illegal immigration... You are a dupe.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > How many indictments? Guilty pleas?? Jail sentences???
> ...


We still have a wonderful justice system thank you very much... Hillary has been investigated a million times and has proven your scandals to be phony, super Duper


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 30, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Cheap college and training four to six weeks vacations paid after 1 year. Only we don't have them. Total stress and 300 million guns not a great idea...


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > If the left cannot achieve something by force, they cannot achieve it. Nobody voluntarily follows bad ideas.
> ...


You think the left invented healthcare and daycare?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> We still have a wonderful justice system thank you very much...


Yes we do...now that the MaObama reign of terror is over. While that corrupt asshole and his cronies were in power, we had *no* justice system.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Good health care and good day care, yes of course Norway in 1903


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > We still have a wonderful justice system thank you very much...
> ...


You are out of your conspiracy nut job mind.
.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 30, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



You're setting yourself up for falling off the cliff like Wile E. Coyote next week.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 30, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Since Nixon the president has had very little control over the justice system and the IRS. More phony scandals LOL, super dupe.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 30, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Just sayin', next week's news will involve the DoJ and FBI.

I don't think leftists are going to like it.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Hey “super duper”...healthcare and daycare both existed long before 1903


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


While you are mindless. A mindless minion of the left who is completely incapable of accepting reality. The IRS scandal, the voter intimidation scandal, the Iran ransom scandal, etc. were all 100% *real*.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 1, 2018)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


And here we don't have it still, thanks to the scumbag GOP and silly tubes like you...


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 1, 2018)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Only in the GOP bubble of BS, super dupe. The rest of the world does not agree, especially our Justice systems everywhere in the world.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 1, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Keep your socialism to yourselves, the rest of us want nothing to do with it


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 1, 2018)

Rustic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


That is certainly not what polls say LOL


----------



## Rustic (Jul 1, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Socialism should be an “opt in” It does not have the best interests of the rest of us in mind...


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 1, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Why are we the only modern country without Health Care daycare four to six week vacations, good infrastructure, cheap college and training, paid parental leave? Answer GOP give away to the rich.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 1, 2018)

Rustic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


 yeah sounds horrible!Why are we the only modern country without Health Care daycare four to six week vacations, good infrastructure, cheap college and training, paid parental leave? Answer GOP give away to the rich.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 1, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


I and millions like me want nothing to do with of what you speak of. 
Those socialist entitlement programs have zero appeal to me and millions like me


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 1, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Tough shit s0n. We like the stress and the guns and it sure as shit ain't changing anytime soon.....100% certainty.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 1, 2018)

Rustic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



To get to that point, the political dynamic would be such that other radical cultural changes would be occurring concurrently....which isnt going to happen because the pushback would make the big boys waaaaay to nervous!!. Socialism is ghey and still despised in our country. Progressives dont realize the extent. But we do!!


----------



## DrLove (Jul 1, 2018)

P@triot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > How many indictments? Guilty pleas?? Jail sentences???
> ...


----------



## P@triot (Jul 1, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> And here we don't have it still, thanks to the scumbag GOP and silly tubes like you...


We don’t have healthcare in the U.S.?!? 

(Psst..._stupid_...we have the *greatest* healthcare in the _world_)


----------



## P@triot (Jul 1, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Only in the GOP bubble of BS, super dupe. The rest of the world does not agree, *especially our Justice systems everywhere in the world*.


That’s not even a coherent sentence. I can’t see why you are a low IQ Dumbocrat voter.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 1, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Socialism should be an “opt in” It does not have the best interests of the rest of us in mind...


Bingo! Progressives can have their precious little “socialism” _anytime_ they want. Just create an organization of socialists who share everything voluntarily.

So why doesn’t the left do that? Because they are full of shit. They aren’t interested in giving or sharing. Their interested in mooching.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 1, 2018)

Interesting...

Is retiring congressman Trey Gowdy heading to the Supreme Court? Here’s how it could happen


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 1, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


You are brainwashed functional morons who will do whatever Rush and Sean and Trump tell you to do... Voting for the giveaway to the rich while Your Heroes rob you and your family and friends blind... Great job! Didn't notice? I'm shocked... Super duper.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 1, 2018)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Only in the GOP bubble of BS, super dupe. The rest of the world does not agree, *especially our Justice systems everywhere in the world*.
> ...


Try quoting everything so everyone can see what a incredible chump you are... No justice system in the modern world including ours thinks Hillary or Obama or holder or the foundation or Haiti relief or any Democrat is evil or Criminal. That is just your ridiculous propaganda machine.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 1, 2018)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > And here we don't have it still, thanks to the scumbag GOP and silly tubes like you...
> ...


We have the most expensive by far and the hardest to get, super duper. Obviously I'm talking about Healthcare systems. We don't have one LOL


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 1, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Socialism should be an “opt in” It does not have the best interests of the rest of us in mind...
> ...


Because it's stupid and ridiculous, super hater dupe? Never happened anywhere? Poor America....


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 1, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Super duper winning s0n! That bumpy cucumber on the Kennedy announcement still all stingy huh? Hang in there....you'll eventually get used to the bumpy and the stinginess will fade. Of course, if Aunt Ruthie follows Kennedy as is expected, also bails......

Oh and s0n....are you starting to make a run at the USMB Most Miserable MoFu award? Idk....Triggered had that all locked up but you now have to be in the conversation.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 1, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Actually the Supreme Court doesn't bother me. The USA will continue regressing until a Democratic landslide and control of all three parts of government.
If you try and repeal Roe versus Wade you will just screw yourselves. Soon even some of you brainwashed Chumps will realize your party is the swamp LOL... Keep up the good work, Democrats in 2018 and 2020!


----------



## P@triot (Jul 1, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> We have the most expensive by far


Well no shit, dumb ass. A Lamborghini costs a lot more than a Yugo. And when it comes to my healthcare - I want the absolute *best*. You can have your low budget, shitty Cuban healthcare (Yugo). I’ll take the elite, life-saving free market healthcare (Lamborghini) any day, stupid.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 1, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Obviously I'm talking about Healthcare systems. We don't have one


LMAO!!! We *have* “healthcare _systems_” you ignorant tool. What we don’t have is a government-run, single-payer system.

Again...I can see why you are a low IQ Dumbocrat voter.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jul 1, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


The party that legally ignores voters. Go them.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 1, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Actually the Supreme Court doesn't bother me. The USA will continue regressing


Only an ignorant left-wing lunatic would consider record highs in the market, record lows in unemployment, constituitonal government, expanded liberty, secured borders, drastically improved international relations, and power restored to the people to be the “USA regressing”.

I think that last one is the key. The fascists like Franco cannot tolerate the thought of the people once again being properly in control. The left is power-hungry and oppression-driven. They like all of society being *forced* into their vision.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 1, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


It’s “stupid” and “ridiculous” to have the socialism you desire? 

Well...no argument there. But I can’t imagine why you would demand something that you acknowledge is “stupid” and “ridiculous”.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 1, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Bingo! Progressives can have their precious little “socialism” _anytime_ they want. Just create an organization of socialists who share everything voluntarily.
> ...


Well there is some fine left-wing “logic”. Before our founders declared independence and founded their own nation, there had *never* been a *constitutional* republic either.

Only a short-sighted nitwit declares “but...but....but...we shouldn’t do that because nobody else has done it”. I thought you people were “progressives”? Aren’t you supposed to “progress”? If it’s been done before, nitwit, then it *isn’t* “progress”. Idiot.


----------



## RealDave (Jul 2, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Is retiring congressman Trey Gowdy heading to the Supreme Court? Here’s how it could happen


 You would love to put a piece of shit like Gowdy on the USSC.  The lying fuck redacted FBI evidence before he gave it to his committee.

You people love frauds & cheaters.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> It's not a Presidential election year.
> There's a difference.


Explain the difference.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a Presidential election year.
> ...




The President will still be the President after the mid-term elections.


----------



## hadit (Jul 2, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Seriously. If we can't replace SC justices in an election year, we can only replace them in alternating years, and that's ridiculous.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




Who is saying we can't?


----------



## hadit (Jul 2, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



The Constitution doesn't provide for a temp Justice to finish out a term, so we'd be needlessly hampering the court.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 3, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a Presidential election year. There's a difference.
> ...


See...a president holds different roles and responsibilities from a congressman


----------



## P@triot (Jul 3, 2018)

If this turns out to be accurate, the left is in serious trouble. Not only will *President Trump* get exactly who he wants on the Supreme Court but the Republicans will also gain seats in the coming election. I can’t even begin to imagine the violence that would ensue from the left if that came to fruition.

Commentary: Democrats will live to regret it if they stop President Trump’s SCOTUS nominee


----------



## P@triot (Jul 3, 2018)

RealDave said:


> You would love to put a piece of shit like Gowdy on the USSC.


Translation: anyone who dares uphold the U.S. Constitution is a “piece of shit” in the bat-shit crazy view of Real Dick here.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 3, 2018)

thanks to the Supreme Fucking Court under Donald Fucking Trump, there is no way for folks who get raped to get an abortion

American women are gonna have to go to Canada or even Cuba to get an abortion!


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 3, 2018)

Trump better not appoint that medieval bastard Lyin Ted Cruz to be a SC judge!


----------



## P@triot (Jul 5, 2018)

The United States Supreme Court desperately needs both Ted Cruz and Mike Lee on it. President Trump really needs to choose one of them to replace Kennedy and the other to replace who ever he has to replace next.

SCOTUS: Trump interviews senator as possible replacement for Kennedy


----------



## P@triot (Jul 5, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Trump better not appoint that medieval bastard Lyin Ted Cruz to be a SC judge!


Ted Cruz would probably be the second best Supreme Court justice in history (behind only Antonin Scalia). Stop reading old Trump tweets and actually _think_ for once.


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 5, 2018)

P@triot said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Trump better not appoint that medieval bastard Lyin Ted Cruz to be a SC judge!
> ...


Ted "Air Head" Cruz?  Do they allow Canadians to be USSC Justices?


----------



## P@triot (Jul 5, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


“Air Head”? Seriously? The accomplished Senator, attorney, and Ivy League graduate is an “air head” in your mind?


----------



## hadit (Jul 5, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



It's funny how political disagreements add to one's sense of superiority.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 5, 2018)

I nominate Merrick Garland to fetch me a latte.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 5, 2018)

Those on the left best buckle up your chinsraps....sooner or later a conservative is going on that bench, yuk, yuk! Oh....almost forgot....and when Aunt Ruthie walks away soon, it's another bumpy cucumber for you people!


----------



## P@triot (Jul 5, 2018)

This is freaking hilarious. Chuck Schumer is clearly out of his mind and desperate as hell. There is *no* way this would “unify” the nation. It would piss off conservatives and it wouldn’t even remotely satisfy liberals (they will never be satisfied until they are in power and have absolute power).

Schumer privately asked Trump to nominate Merrick Garland to Supreme Court


----------



## P@triot (Jul 5, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> American women are gonna have to go to Canada or even Cuba to get an abortion!


Good! It’s about damn time we act like a civilized nation that respects the life of babies.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jul 5, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Trump better not appoint that medieval bastard Lyin Ted Cruz to be a SC judge!


Or what, sky scream? Burn something down? Wear a vagina suit? Get yourself knocked out at a riot?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 5, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Trump better not appoint that medieval bastard Lyin Ted Cruz to be a SC judge!



Who cares.....if it's not Cruz, it's going to be somebody s0n. A winner! An originalist! A guy/female like Bork. Tough shit on the snowflakes! The bumpy's a comin'


----------



## Sahba (Jul 5, 2018)

So, would the Progs be more infuriated by a strong '2Aer' (Kethlidge) or a strong anti 'infanticider' Barrett?  Lol, this is awfully fun speculation...


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 6, 2018)

i agree with Louis. if we desire respect for the law, we must make the law respectable!


----------



## P@triot (Jul 7, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> i agree with Louis. if we desire respect for the law, we must make the law respectable!


That’s comical coming from someone calling for the law to actually approve *murder*. There is *nothing* “respectable” about the brutality of pulling off a baby’s limbs.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 8, 2018)

Sahba said:


> So, would the Progs be more infuriated by a strong '2Aer' (Kethlidge) or a strong anti 'infanticider' Barrett?  Lol, this is awfully fun speculation...



Since the "Progs" died off a century ago it's doubtful anything would "infuriate" them.


----------



## Sahba (Jul 8, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Sahba said:
> 
> 
> > So, would the Progs be more infuriated by a strong '2Aer' (Kethlidge) or a strong anti 'infanticider' Barrett?  Lol, this is awfully fun speculation...
> ...


It must have been a Freudian slip... here's to wishing that the 'progressives' would follow suite... lol


----------



## Pogo (Jul 8, 2018)

Sahba said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sahba said:
> ...



"Follow suite" huh.

You're suggesting what --- that "Progressives" should follow their own example and die off 100 years ago --- _again_?

I put the question to you yesterday what "progs" is supposed to mean.  You ran away.  As I knew you would.  Nothing like tossing around terms that have no meaning huh.


----------



## Sahba (Jul 8, 2018)

See you put '2 + 2' together all on your own like a good boy.



Pogo said:


> You're suggesting what --- that "Progressives" should follow their own example and die off 100 years ago --- _again_?


BTW if you're going to paraphrase me try to do so accurately... they are not following "their own example"...


Follow suite means subsequent to, so any time now would be great!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 8, 2018)

Sahba said:


> See you put '2 + 2' together all on your own like a good boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ackchooly that's "follow suit".  "Follow suite" does not exist.  Unless perhaps it's a luxury room you can get at the Ritz Carlton Moskva.

Part A, yes they'd have to "follow their own example" since the Progressive Era was approximately 1890 to 1920, therefore they're all dead by now due to simple human life expectancy.  Which I already pointed out multitudinous times.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 15, 2018)

The left has created some monster hyperbole in their panic. Watching the “participation trophy” generation realize that they won’t always get their way in life is fascinating.

Time Magazine would have you believe Kavanagh is ushering in the 'Handmaid's Tale'


----------

